# 28 Days Later - Discussion



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

So, Dax and I went over to the hosting facility and got everything setup. Until the sun comes in, the site's running off my personal switch to get everything up and running.

It all went fairly smoothly I'm happy to report.  We're porting over the data right now, and it can take a while... we'll keep you in touch.


----------



## vlaadlynx (Jul 28, 2008)

At first, I was wondering why we would want to be discussing that movie here...

Then I realized that it really HAS been 28 days already. Wow.

Anyways, I think I speak for most when I say..

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Kilroy (Jul 28, 2008)

Whoo! Can't wait!

Will be awesome once the site is back to full operational status!


----------



## BioRebel (Jul 28, 2008)

LIES! EVERYONE SMASH F5 IT ALWAYS WORKS!


----------



## nemoralis (Jul 28, 2008)

Kilroy said:


> Whoo! Can't wait!
> 
> Will be awesome once the site is back to full operational status!



Note: not quite full operational status. No Sun server, yet. 

But it's excellent to hear things are moving right along. Damn, I really can't believe it's been so long.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 28, 2008)

BioRebel said:


> LIES! EVERYONE SMASH F5 IT ALWAYS WORKS!



Yeah, it works....like trying to kill a mad elephant with a salad fork.


----------



## Alexander_defender_of_man (Jul 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Yeah, it works....like trying to kill a mad elephant with a salad fork.




Hey, Salad forks are an elephants natural enemies


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 28, 2008)

alright, who's with me to wear a t-shirt to FA:U saying "I survived the FA Server Crash" or something along those lines XD 

i'm thinknig about it :3


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 28, 2008)

Finally, the day we're waiting for is going to come.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> alright, who's with me to wear a t-shirt to FA:U saying "I survived the FA Server Crash" or something along those lines XD
> 
> i'm thinknig about it :3


Oh, rest assured, there is an FA-shirt related to this coming out soon.  Sort of a gag shirt, but humorous and fun.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, rest assured, there is an FA-shirt related to this coming out soon.  Sort of a gag shirt, but humorous and fun.



XD hey i want one! XD oh and see you thursday Neer!

wait? what time was it again..5?


----------



## VectorGato (Jul 28, 2008)

Everyone viewing this thread.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, rest assured, there is an FA-shirt related to this coming out soon.  Sort of a gag shirt, but humorous and fun.



okay thats a shirt id have to have! 

wow.. cant wait til FA is fully operational !!! 

YAY!!!!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> XD hey i want one! XD oh and see you thursday Neer!
> 
> wait? what time was it again..5?


I don't know. I've been getting about 4 hours of sleep a night. My "clock" is so far out of whack...


----------



## MojoRover (Jul 28, 2008)

You never truly realize how much you miss something until you have to do without it.

I MISS FurAffinity!!!!

I'm glad it's returning soon.


----------



## MiffTheFox (Jul 28, 2008)

Only 28 days?  It feels like it's been out for several months.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I don't know. I've been getting about 4 hours of sleep a night. My "clock" is so far out of whack...



ah, damn. well. let me know so me and Ap can head out to get there on time.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 28, 2008)

Day 01 - Failure
Day 03 - Donation
Day 08 - Epic
Day 20 - Escalation
Day 28 - Installation


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, rest assured, there is an FA-shirt related to this coming out soon.  Sort of a gag shirt, but humorous and fun.


Oh yeah! I'll totally be wanting one of those.


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 28, 2008)

Gasp! Do I hear copyright infringement!?

... Life was sooo lame without FA...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 28, 2008)

vlaadlynx said:


> At first, I was wondering why we would want to be discussing that movie here...
> 
> Then I realized that it really HAS been 28 days already. Wow.
> 
> ...


 
Funny how things work out, huh?


----------



## KyubiVash (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank You for all your hard work. I can't wait, so much artwork I can't post on dA. X3


----------



## Pegasus316 (Jul 28, 2008)

Lookin' forward to seeing it back online. 

I've actually got art to upload for a change!


----------



## Rafeal (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I don't know. I've been getting about 4 hours of sleep a night. My "cock" is so far out of whack...



Wow... no wonder you haven't been getting any lately...

At least we know the server is is in good hands


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 29, 2008)

Say, is everyone fine with the decision to quickly open the site?


----------



## timoran (Jul 29, 2008)

I think the site should be open only to a few users at first - opening it to all at once just guarantees it will go back down right away. Maybe at first, just open it to users who donate...?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 29, 2008)

As stated millions of times before, the site can handle the stress of thousands of people accessing it at once.

Besides, if you're going to be exclusive this late in the game, you're going to have a bunch of very tired, very pissed off furries on your hands.


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Jul 29, 2008)

I think there's a lesson to be learned here. I believe it is people will always remember the good old days.


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

IntrepidRedBlueFox said:


> I think there's a lesson to be learned here. I believe it is people will always remember the good old days.



Or rather they don't. Since this downtime is nothing compared to the one in 2005. =)


----------



## eddiecanis (Jul 29, 2008)

timoran said:


> I think the site should be open only to a few users at first - opening it to all at once just guarantees it will go back down right away. Maybe at first, just open it to users who donate...?




I like that idea,

However,  I think it add another delay and level of complexity to a already complex system.  Also you got the problem of people that donated without making themselves know.  I of course like it because I donated.  
However I considered my donation more of a back pay on the fun I did have on this site.

However that may be a great idea to fund fa in the future , have a donor only swim weekend once a year.  maybe on the anniversary of the crash day?


----------



## LinusMynx (Jul 29, 2008)

Funny how this 'disaster' made me finally post on the forums...

I can see it now, the moment FA reopns, thousands of submissions (per second!) will fly in, causing the serves to overheat and melt. The sequel? 28 weeks later X_X...

=P


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 29, 2008)

I strongly believe the servers can handle it, get faith in our admins <3


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh God, if the site crashes after five minutes of being up, I'll laugh. I'll sit here and laugh my damn head off. They'll cart me off campus in a padded van with me still laughing and raving like a madman.


----------



## Gillagad (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh boy, 28 days without FA?  No idea how I survived but I can't wait to see the flood of art


----------



## Artie (Jul 29, 2008)

eddiecanis said:


> However that may be a great idea to fund fa in the future , have a donor only swim weekend once a year.  maybe on the anniversary of the crash day?



That doesn't really make sense though for 2 reasons.

1. The site handles just fine when it's up for everyone, so why limit it only to a select group of people on certain days without it being necessary?

2. Limiting it to donors only on certain days would make the site inaccesible to the vast majority of the site's users, and that means there'd be hardly any art uploaded on those days.  I don't see the point of being able to access the site on days no one else can while hardly any art is getting uploaded on those days.

(P.S. - Visit my Furry Trading Card info thread )


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 29, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> I strongly believe the servers can handle it, get faith in our admins <3



You're right!
Can't wait to get back to watching...


----------



## E-mannor (Jul 29, 2008)

yay, we seem to be at the end of this struggle and as always the admins pulled through nearly insurmountable odds.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 29, 2008)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Smashing your F5 key into digital dust will not make the site run come back any faster...


But it would alleviate the inevitable flood of activity once the server does make it back online....


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 29, 2008)

VectorGato said:


> Everyone viewing this thread.


I have that same keyboard...although mine's not quite that dirty.


----------



## thedarkwolfzearoth (Jul 29, 2008)

Seems like it's been a lot longer than 28 days


----------



## Range (Jul 29, 2008)

So what're the chances of another server crash from a mass art upload?


----------



## Phsuke (Jul 29, 2008)

So the relaunch is likely to be the 29th? Or are any estimates made yet?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm drawing a picture of my fursona wearing a hat that says "28 days without FA"


----------



## isthisagoodname (Jul 29, 2008)

You know F5 isn't the button that automatically refreshes the browser if you use a computer that has an Apple on it. My case.

I have to manually hit the refresh button on my browser.


----------



## TCgamerboy2002 (Jul 29, 2008)

I was gonna go mad when it crashed. A lot of my favorite artworks're on that!


----------



## Dax (Jul 29, 2008)

What does 32 gigs of RAM look like?



This:


----------



## LittleBlue (Jul 29, 2008)

Phsuke said:


> So the relaunch is likely to be the 29th? Or are any estimates made yet?


Yeah, does anyone have a estimate of when it might be up? Or is it not possible to say?


----------



## DominusLudus (Jul 29, 2008)

Glad FA is coming back. The downtime drove me to the brink of insanity....I came THIS close to getting a job and giving my life some kind of purpose.


----------



## Aperture (Jul 29, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> You know F5 isn't the button that automatically refreshes the browser if you use a computer that has an Apple on it. My case.
> 
> I have to manually hit the refresh button on my browser.



Ditto


----------



## Tamarik (Jul 29, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> You know F5 isn't the button that automatically refreshes the browser if you use a computer that has an Apple on it. My case.
> 
> I have to manually hit the refresh button on my browser.





Aperture said:


> Ditto



Or you could hit Command+R...


----------



## Aperture (Jul 29, 2008)

Tamarik said:


> Or you could hit Command+R...



True ....but I'm too lazy and tired right now to hit two keys.....no matter how close they are


----------



## Hollud (Jul 29, 2008)

Whatever it is, let's all just relax, pull up a chair, get some fresh air and an early night.

The server will come up when it's ready. It's been 28 days. What's a few more hours?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah... one button is so fun to mash instead of two...
EDIT: A few more hours is a FEW MORE HOURS OF MY LIFE SITTING HERE WITH MY FACE PLANTED ON THE MONITOR SCREAMMMMIINNNGG FOR FA TO GET BACK ON AS I MASH THE F5 KEY 100 TIMES A SECOND!!!


----------



## Hollud (Jul 29, 2008)

Dax said:


> What does 32 gigs of RAM look like?
> 
> 
> 
> This:



Now *that* is sexy.

Although... isn't the extreme left RAM module in the bottom cluster a teeny, weeny  bit too close to the heat-sink?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you want to do it with the server? D:


----------



## Dax (Jul 29, 2008)

Hollud said:


> Now *that* is sexy.
> 
> Although... isn't the extreme left RAM module in the bottom cluster a teeny, weeny  bit too close to the heat-sink?



Not when you have those 4 fans right below everything in that picture that move about as much air as (and sound like) a jet engine. =P


----------



## Range (Jul 29, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> A few more hours is a FEW MORE HOURS OF MY LIFE SITTING HERE WITH MY FACE PLANTED ON THE MONITOR SCREAMMMMIINNNGG FOR FA TO GET BACK ON AS I MASH THE F5 KEY 100 TIMES A SECOND!!!



Can I borrow you the next time I need to play a game that requires mashing of the same button repeatedly hundreds of times? =O


----------



## TORA (Jul 29, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, rest assured, there is an FA-shirt related to this coming out soon.  Sort of a gag shirt, but humorous and fun.



A few months ago, I was seriously considering making "502" and "503" shirts, and some may know why.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, you can burrow me.


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 29, 2008)

VectorGato said:


> Everyone viewing this thread.



I'll see your F5 smash with my own.






But also, Yay for server returnination! I show my happiness by doing the "Yuki Juudai Happy Dance."


----------



## KnightBlazer (Jul 29, 2008)

im gonna be prepared for the biggest server traffic lag ever when FA comes back up... =P


----------



## Rhari (Jul 29, 2008)

lol You guys, 28 days is NOTHING

Those of us from the Flash chat era know what it is to lose FA.  This will always be my home. I love you FA. I love you so. And I'm SO glad this time we didnt lose the database. I would hate to start over. 

And yet, I curse you FA for coming back the week I'm moving and losing my system for 3 days! D: 

*raises fists in anguish!*
KHAN!!!! D<


----------



## Etsu Matsuya (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I kind of figured they would do there best to make sure the site was back up before the Con. Since other wise that would be just about the most annoying question sort of "When is Anime Expo coming back to Anaheim?"

But on the note of 28 days. This is only a sort break when you consider how many sites just simply disappear after such things. We should celebrate the mods who work hard to return the site to its glory. However also keep in mind all the donations that it took to afford the new hardware. 

This is a moment of pride to show just how strong this community really is.


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 29, 2008)

When is the server coming back up? I'm thinking about creating a batch file that refreshes the page every .25 seconds for me.


----------



## TachiKusanagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, what a luck I had...

Right the day where my summer-break started (I'm German and went now from 11th to 12th class), FA goes down... This felt like doom... I wondered how I could survive without it...

I'm just glad that it'll come back someday soon. Yay. x3


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 29, 2008)

Coming back soon, eh? :O Gotta go to the shops and buy me some tissues x3


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 29, 2008)

I am gonna begin my posting of carnage! >3


----------



## TachiKusanagi (Jul 29, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> I am gonna begin my posting of carnage! >3


OMG YES. I miss your pics, Duo2nd. <3


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhari said:


> lol You guys, 28 days is NOTHING
> 
> Those of us from the Flash chat era know what it is to lose FA.  This will always be my home. I love you FA. I love you so. And I'm SO glad this time we didnt lose the database. I would hate to start over.
> 
> ...



OMFG! Flash chat! Those where the good old days! ^^ Plus I just hope when FA is back up. We don't crash it into the ground with all our submissions. Cause I can see that happening. FA down again, due to people posting their art all at once or trying to. :/


----------



## Foxlink (Jul 29, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Oh God, if the site crashes after five minutes of being up, I'll laugh. I'll sit here and laugh my damn head off. They'll cart me off campus in a padded van with me still laughing and raving like a madman.



LMAO!!  I really wish it wasn't so late- I would've shown this quote to my fiancÃ© as soon as I read it.. LOL


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 29, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> When is the server coming back up? I'm thinking about creating a batch file that refreshes the page every .25 seconds for me.


It'll be up when it's up.  They're currently in the process of transferring the database from Tiamat to Trogdor, and this is by no means a small database, nor is this the only thing they need to do.  I wouldn't be at all surprised if it's Wednesday before the site is open to the public.


----------



## jd345 (Jul 29, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Yeah... one button is so fun to mash instead of two...
> EDIT: A few more hours is a FEW MORE HOURS OF MY LIFE SITTING HERE WITH MY FACE PLANTED ON THE MONITOR SCREAMMMMIINNNGG FOR FA TO GET BACK ON AS I MASH THE F5 KEY 100 TIMES A SECOND!!!


 
OOO!!! that reminds me on that one Mervin's Ad

*lady at the doors, flashing her hands and saying* open open open, open open open


----------



## Bladewing (Jul 29, 2008)

Alexander_defender_of_man said:


> Hey, Salad forks are an elephants natural enemies



This reminds me of a quest in the RPG Morrowind, in which you are assigned a barbecue fork to kill a giant flying jellyfish.

This is great news though! Like everyone else, I had not realized it was 28 days already. I'm liking the idea of a shirt as well. XD


----------



## Dax (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> It'll be up when it's up.  They're currently in the process of transferring the database from Tiamat to Trogdor, and this is by no means a small database, nor is this the only thing they need to do.  I wouldn't be at all surprised if it's Wednesday before the site is open to the public.




Trogdor isn't the new database server.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 29, 2008)

Dax said:


> Trogdor isn't the new database server.


According to the FA article on WikiFur, it is.  If that information is incorrect, then someone needs to change it, which I'd be glad to do myself if I had the correct info.


----------



## Wildfire (Jul 29, 2008)

And luckily I has art to post now.

...but the wait has been keeler.


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 29, 2008)

use this program instead it does all the work for you all you have to do is watch


----------



## Artie (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> According to the FA article on WikiFur, it is.  If that information is incorrect, then someone needs to change it, which I'd be glad to do myself if I had the correct info.



According to http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23826

Trogdor is the data (file) server.  Tiamat is the Database server.



harry2110 said:


> use this program instead it does all the work for you all you have to do is watch



I really wouldn't recommend that.  What good does constantly refreshing the page that fast do?  All it does is put unnecessary load on the server.  Sure it might be able to handle it, but it still takes up unnecessary resources.  Besides, no one said it'd be open again tonight, or Tuesday.  Maybe it'll even be Wednesday.  They have to make sure everything works first.  I'm sure you don't plan to auto-refresh the page for a whole day, do you? 

It's not like everyone won't know when it's back up anyway.  EVERYONE will spread the news.


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 29, 2008)

EDIT: never mind, beat me to it


----------



## TachiKusanagi (Jul 29, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> use this program instead it does all the work for you all you have to do is watch


If the new server dies, then we blame YOU for it.


----------



## Dax (Jul 29, 2008)

Artie said:


> According to http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23826
> 
> Trogdor is the data (file) server.  Tiamat is the Database server.



Thanks, I was busy trying to dig that up, but you beat me to it. =3

Oh, and FYI anyone whose interested, that picture I posted earlier was of the DB server, Tiamat, after the RAM upgrade.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, setup and no ones leg had to be yiffed..   Awesome sauce.

-Balto Woof


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 29, 2008)

Artie said:


> According to http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23826
> 
> Trogdor is the data (file) server.  Tiamat is the Database server.


So it is.  Off to update WikiFur...


----------



## Dax (Jul 29, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> Wow, setup and no ones leg had to be yiffed..   Awesome sauce.
> 
> -Balto Woof




... says who?


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 29, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> You know F5 isn't the button that automatically refreshes the browser if you use a computer that has an Apple on it. My case.
> 
> I have to manually hit the refresh button on my browser.



Firefox 3 on MacOSX recognises F5.  I should know- OSX 10.4.11 (PPC), with Firefox 3 as my preferred browser. 

But yeah, hitting F5 doesn't make the site go back up any faster- If anything, it's slowing the process down by having more tasks beyond the file transfer currently underway....

But soon, FA will be like the Death Star Mk II: Incomplete but FULLY OPERATIONAL!

I'm awaiting fresh squirreltits! YAY! 

d.m.f.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 29, 2008)

Dax said:


> ... says who?



*murrs*  If I have to. :grin:


----------



## Gami Cross (Jul 29, 2008)

(is wearing the Pyro suit without mask)  "...w-what?  I'm some sort of artist?... oh wait- now I remember, I used to put stuff on some site-- It's coming back to me-..."


----------



## trekwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

I have not seen may posts or have read many but I  and many have been waiting  patiently and on baited breath for FA to return


----------



## metagross (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm excited if FA will return soon.


----------



## jd345 (Jul 29, 2008)

open open open, open open open *T_T*


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 29, 2008)

Jeebus, guys, *chill.*  It'll get done when it gets done, and you guys' impatience will not get it done any sooner.


----------



## jimnc (Jul 29, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Yeah, it works....like trying to kill a mad elephant with a salad fork.


 
Go for the EYES! Or the butt, that's their weak spot.


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

YES! YES! FINALLY! =D I HAVE SO MUCH ART TO FUCKEN POST! >.< *goes to a bar, celebrates, gets drunk, strips, and passes out after an hour and doesn't wake up for 3 days and ends up with 20000+ messages on FA* O.O D= sheet! >.<


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm suing, my F5 key fell off.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 29, 2008)

No sooner than 36hrs as started in another thread.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't wait too, though i had unaddicted form FA for that time it was offline XD


----------



## marmelmm (Jul 29, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> You know F5 isn't the button that automatically refreshes the browser if you use a computer that has an Apple on it. My case.
> 
> I have to manually hit the refresh button on my browser.



Well, if a) you have a Logitech keyboard and b) you're an utter geek who loaded the drivers from the CD, you CAN go to System Preferences and configure F5 to type in Cmd-R...  

-MMM-


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 29, 2008)

marmelmm said:


> Well, if a) you have a Logitech keyboard and b) you're an utter geek who loaded the drivers from the CD, you CAN go to System Preferences and configure F5 to type in Cmd-R...
> 
> -MMM-



Eh, mine's a stock '01 iMac (flat-panel "lampshade", which works best for me, thanks to the nice boom  ), and like I said, F5 works in Firefox for me. 

Perhaps the best $400 I spent on eBay? Maybe.  A close tie, perhaps, with a certain Icom scanner radio with TV. 

d.m.f.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 29, 2008)

whenever i get a plain white t im gonna write that with sharpie =)



Kaeko said:


> alright, who's with me to wear a t-shirt to FA:U saying "I survived the FA Server Crash" or something along those lines XD
> 
> i'm thinknig about it :3


----------



## Paraphrase (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you have any idea how fast the porn well dried up when the site went down?  It's wasteland out there.

Thank you, various Admins, for dealing with what will surely go down in history as dark days.


----------



## SFox (Jul 29, 2008)

Pressing F5 is so old hat. There's a Firefox addon called ReloadEvery and you can set it to reload every few seconds with no human intervention.

haha


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Huzzah, glad it's finally on the way back. The fates must be laughing and pointing at me right now, as I've recently downgraded to 56k standards. Can't seem to get cable out here with my new roomies, and I can't afford the $98350175013756 a month that satelite charges.

Eh, oh well. Fifteen minutes a picture, here I come! Good thing I don't do art, couldn't imagine _uploading_ on this bloody thing.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 29, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> Huzzah, glad it's finally on the way back. The fates must be laughing and pointing at me right now, as I've recently downgraded to 56k standards. Can't seem to get cable out here with my new roomies, and I can't afford the $98350175013756 a month that satelite charges.
> 
> Eh, oh well. Fifteen minutes a picture, here I come! Good thing I don't do art, couldn't imagine _uploading_ on this bloody thing.



What, not even DSL?

d.m.f.
(3mb/s downloads.. Mmm, yeah...  )


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Nope, I'm about 22 miles from the nearest town... well, not counting the one's with less than 500 people.


----------



## Deltaru (Jul 29, 2008)

Gami Cross said:


> (is wearing the Pyro suit without mask)  "...w-what?  I'm some sort of artist?... oh wait- now I remember, I used to put stuff on some site-- It's coming back to me-..."



I'm feeling exactly the same... FA has been down long enough... I'm finding it more difficult to do my art without FA. That's even though I have an account on DA, one on AGNPH, and an unused one on Furry Art Pile...


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

DX and as usual i get ignored. =w=;; oh wells. not like i really know anybody here. ._.


----------



## Kahn (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhari said:


> \*raises fists in anguish!*
> KHAN!!!! D<


 
You rang?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 29, 2008)

Dax said:


>


HEY LOOK! It's my screw driver in the upper right. It made a cameo appearance. I should totally sign it in gold pen and sell it on Furbuy as the "savior of FA".

. . .

I kid, of course.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> According to the FA article on WikiFur, it is.  If that information is incorrect, then someone needs to change it, which I'd be glad to do myself if I had the correct info.


Somebody must have changed it, because I wrote those myself way back when.


----------



## Ataris (Jul 29, 2008)

Step in the right direction? ::

I'm getting a Page Load Error; no longer FA is Temporarily Offline.


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

Elan said:


> Step in the right direction? ::
> 
> I'm getting a Page Load Error; no longer FA is Temporarily Offline.


Really? I'm still getting FA is Temporarily Offline. .__.


----------



## Springstof (Jul 29, 2008)

three two one.... GO TROGDOOOR FOR THE JUSTICE OF THE GOOD WILL'S FURSONAAAAS!!

*smashin' index fingers on every single f5 button around*


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

D: mah computer became gay and the enter key and the f5 key stopped workin. ;.;


----------



## Fou-lu (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't missed FA quite as much as I thought I would. Weird...

I'm still very glad it's almost back now.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Your name makes me happy. I wanna play Breath of Fire 4 now.


----------



## Sunder (Jul 29, 2008)

:rays to the Machine Gods of the Fall::
C'mon hopefully when I get back from work today it will be functional, *sighs* yay clip on tie, and pin, saving your computers one day at a time


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 29, 2008)

i really wanted them to name the new server falcore =/ *slightly sad face*



Dax said:


> Trogdor isn't the new database server.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 29, 2008)

lol this is like the people camping outside the theaters before TDK


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol this is like the people camping outside the theaters before TDK


Yush. :B I just waited till it was like...6:30pm to see it. shorter line. =3


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

No one seemed to line up for the midnight showing at the theatre I go to... then I realized, that was because they starting opening all the screens for it at 3 PM. Everyone was inside. :C


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 29, 2008)

i watched it on the internet ILLEGALLY =0 =P, i still cant belive the guy who played the joker died, but we is getting off topic we better stop here =P



ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> Yush. :B I just waited till it was like...6:30pm to see it. shorter line. =3


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Heith Ledger? Ugh, I know... ._. I didn't really like him much, then I saw his performance, and suddenly became incredibly sad. He was amazing.

Anyway! We have crazy digimon working on the server, so it should be up soon.


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 29, 2008)

it was a joke


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

LuckyM said:


> i watched it on the internet ILLEGALLY =0 =P, i still cant belive the guy who played the joker died, but we is getting off topic we better stop here =P


CRIMINAL! =P
Heath Ledger? yeah it's kinda freaky. .___.;; I couldn't believe it either. D: I wonder.. do movie stars taht played a gay cowboy in a movie that goes by the title "Brokeback Mountain" go to heaven, hell, or none of the above? o.o

and exactly how soon do i has ta wait? D: cause i got sooooooooooooooooooo many arts to puts up. ;.;
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc316/midgetman798/e03f1fa9.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc316/midgetman798/07-29-2008065511AM.jpg
and like 15+ more. .___.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

They create their own heaven. Jake Gyllinhall will go there when he dies... Even though he was sooo much better as Donnie Darko.

</threadhijacking>


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> They create their own heaven. Jake Gyllinhall will go there when he dies... Even though he was sooo much better as Donnie Darko.
> 
> </threadhijacking>


o: their own heaven?? *thinks* ....... nup i dun gots a clue what that would be like. .__________.;;


----------



## supersonic250 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well...  I think the site got fried before it even made it up...  Too many people holding down their F5 keys...  Now you can't even access the "FA is Temporarily Down" page that was there.  All I get is a Page Load Error... :cry:


----------



## Felixpath (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, did I stumble onto the Dark Knight thread by mistake while searching for useful info? WHAT IN CTHULHU'S NAME IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?!

*froths*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 29, 2008)

Is that bad news? D:


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> Well...  I think the site got fried before it even made it up...  Too many people holding down their F5 keys...  Now you can't even access the "FA is Temporarily Down" page that was there.  All I get is a Page Load Error... :cry:


i dun thinks so. D: i gots it on the FA is Temporarily Down page. O3o;;


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

Felixpath said:


> Wow, did I stumble onto the Dark Knight thread by mistake while searching for useful info? WHAT IN CTHULHU'S NAME IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?!
> 
> *froths*


xDDD nah someone just said this seemed like camping out in front of the theater waiting for TDK. O3O


----------



## Kusatsu (Jul 29, 2008)

Why's everyone talking about TDK? Did FA's servers raid Heath's medicine cabinet?


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

Kusatsu said:


> Why's everyone talking about TDK? Did FA's servers raid Heath's medicine cabinet?


nu that would be meh that did taht. :B


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 29, 2008)

Woot! We all DDOS the FA server. I can't wait for the site to be back up tho.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 29, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Yeah, it works....like trying to kill a mad elephant with a salad fork.




hey u never know, i took down a mad bull elephant wen a plastic baby spoon!


----------



## Dax (Jul 29, 2008)

It looks like they've already chanced the IP address to the new box, which isn't set up with nginx yet (I'm guessing) which is why some of you are seeing page load errors. Some of you still probably have cached DNS information, which is still pointing at the old box, and thus, you're still seeing the "Temporary" page. Give it time, guys.


----------



## SammyFox (Jul 29, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Yeah, it works....like trying to kill a mad elephant with a salad fork.


still, that's pretty badass if you manage to kill an elephant with a salad fork.


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

Dax said:


> It looks like they've already chanced the IP address to the new box, which isn't set up with nginx yet (I'm guessing) which is why some of you are seeing page load errors. Some of you still probably have cached DNS information, which is still pointing at the old box, and thus, you're still seeing the "Temporary" page. Give it time, guys.


hheheh.. like camping out in front of a movie theater waiting for TDK- oh shit that has already been said. D:


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

just thought i would post this. ;3


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 29, 2008)

^ pure genius


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 29, 2008)

omg lol *sad about laughing toward that cuz its mean* =/



Kusatsu said:


> Why's everyone talking about TDK? Did FA's servers raid Heath's medicine cabinet?


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

I think that little comic up there is funny and oh so true. XD


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 29, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> You know F5 isn't the button that automatically refreshes the browser if you use a computer that has an Apple on it. My case.
> 
> I have to manually hit the refresh button on my browser.



>3 that's when you hit "apple+r"


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 29, 2008)

ooo now im getting a 404 not found page, what does that mean? =/


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 29, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> I'm suing, my F5 key fell off.








Wasn't kidding about the key.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 29, 2008)

^ hehe wow


----------



## humbuged (Jul 29, 2008)

Glad to hear that FA will be up shortly


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 29, 2008)

XD omg, mine will just pop off and pop back on :3


----------



## LinusMynx (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone quick! Remove every F5 key you can find and put them under your pillow! The admin said it, so it must be true! 

*You have gained 25 hope points. Level up!*


----------



## Reyman (Jul 29, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> alright, who's with me to wear a t-shirt to FA:U saying "I survived the FA Server Crash" or something along those lines XD
> 
> i'm thinknig about it :3


I will!! X3


----------



## Koji (Jul 29, 2008)

I've just thought... wtf am I gunna do the second it comes back? look at some art sigh and go back to drawing more? Nonetheless, I'm still eagerly awaiting the return.

F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5


----------



## Kusatsu (Jul 29, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Wasn't kidding about the key.


----------



## TachiKusanagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Removing F5 won't help for me~ My mouse got a refresh-button. 83


----------



## Kahn (Jul 29, 2008)

Is there an ETA on when the site will be back up yet? I see it's getting a BIT closer.


----------



## Koji (Jul 29, 2008)

THEY TOLD US TO!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 29, 2008)

It's gonna be longer.


----------



## Vincentmoon (Jul 29, 2008)

COMEON!!!


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 29, 2008)

i tryed the f5 under the pillow thing, nothing happened ahhhhhhhhh!! i waited a whole 20 min! *crazies*


----------



## johnnyblanco (Jul 29, 2008)

All good things come to those who wait.. and for the ones that have been bitching about when FA's going to be up and all that.. they should be beaten.. with REALLY big sticks.


----------



## LainMokoto (Jul 29, 2008)

Vincentmoon said:


> COMEON!!!



For some reason that pic made me laugh. @_@

I'm sure once everything gets sorted, FA will be better than ever. Remember everyone, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 29, 2008)

WHY FA WHY?!!!!


----------



## Kit_Cheetah (Jul 29, 2008)

has it really been 28 days >.> or more now .... i have lost track of time without FA to tell me what day it is *sad face*


----------



## Zorkia (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow. Already been 28 days? It seems both like it's flown by in a blur, and that it has totally sucked, being excrutiatingly long. xD

And as for that shirt idea? I would -totally- buy one of them.

*waves hands in the air before doing a super-hero pose*
"I SURVIVEDTHE FA SURVER CRASH!"


----------



## blanx (Jul 29, 2008)

T_T since FA dont open im crying ><


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

Reyman said:


> I will!! X3


OMG IT'S REYMAN! =D It's meh RogenUchiha! X3


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

blanx said:


> T_T since FA dont open im crying ><


it isn't going to be up for another 30 something hours. ._______.


----------



## Griofo (Jul 29, 2008)

Gah!! NUUU!!! Need FA!!! >.<
Also, my photoshop died on me, and I lost my key, and I can't digitally ink anything, and yeah... Come back up FA!!!! *begs smashing my F5 key*


----------



## ChazFox (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking forward to FA's return, especially as it went down on the day I was looking forward to seeing the results of a contest I participated in. Couldn't get a hold of the contest holder anywhere else, she doesn't seem to go on dA that much anymore. XD


----------



## exeon_zechs (Jul 29, 2008)

Why use photoshop when you can use the GIMP. www.gimp.org unless you're on a mac and use a tablet like me. X11 doesn't liek tablets, and GIMP uses X11 on mac's. (works perfectly under windows, and with plenty of tweaking on linux) with mac's, its a limitation of apple's implementation of X11. Eventually a "native" port to aqua will be made and this limitation will go away @,@
also PLEASE DEAR LORD COME BACK UP SOON FA.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 29, 2008)

im really looking foward to FA going back online again. got some great stories i want to get up


----------



## Ifus (Jul 29, 2008)

Whoot! I'm excited. I've got lots to upload. I don't know whether to hold back a day just to avoid possibly slow upload time and/or not overload the servers if that's even possible. XD (Since I think that everyone pretty much is gonna be posting like nuts when then site comes back up.)


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 29, 2008)

Glad to hear that things'll be set back up. Doesn't feel as long as it actually is, though.


----------



## Springstof (Jul 29, 2008)

i stuck my f5 on my wallet as an amulet and carried around all the whole day...AND STILL A WHOLE FUCKIN' NOTHIN' HAPPENED!!

how goddamned amount of time does it ever  took to transfer a mere 1 TB of furryness??


----------



## tger_foxmark (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG its taking 4ever. i dont no wat 2 do?

ok. I am sick of the retarded monkey baby thing. 
FA will be up in due time. 
we waited this long.
whats afew more hours/days/weeks/months/years/decades/centuries/ect. 
i think you can see the pattern where i am headed with it.

server changes are a bitch. ask murphy on why  that is.
at least they ARE working on it!.

*bows to the techs* thanks for not abandoning us, and i for one will at least be patient while you get everything together. 

BUT... I want that shirt!


----------



## Artie (Jul 29, 2008)

I added new text to a comic I found on /v/ because it seemed to fit.


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 29, 2008)

exeon_zechs said:


> Why use photoshop when you can use the GIMP. www.gimp.org


Um, maybe because he already _has_ Photoshop?  Geez you Linux fanboys.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol this is like the people camping outside the theaters before TDK


No... I think it's more akin to sitting in front of your blank, snowy TV when the cable is out waiting for it to come back on, ala Peter Griffin.  At least with camping out in front of a movie theater you know exactly how long you're going to be there and, hopefully, you're doing something else while you wait.

Pathetic.  Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

It's sad really, that there are people that have been pressing F5 like 8 bizillion times by now. I've been playing video games while I wait for FA to come up. It's going to be great when it does come up, but I have a bad feeling that it's going to crash when it is back up, due to the amount of people posting thier art, unless the FA team is going to put a cap on how many you can submit in a day, till we all get back into a rythmic groove of posting things. ^^


----------



## OrientPaladin (Jul 29, 2008)

Its nice to know I can get my furry pr0n fix again!

Meanwhile, I've been outside enjoying the dry heat (in NE Texas you say?! LIES!!!) and the cicadas.  It's nice when you can walk outside and not have to swim through the humidity to get to the car. 


BTW pardon me for being computer illiterate...but what does F5 do? At work that's the 'review line' button on the cash registers.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

OrientPaladin said:


> Its nice to know I can get my furry pr0n fix again!
> 
> Meanwhile, I've been outside enjoying the dry heat (in NE Texas you say?! LIES!!!) and the cicadas.  It's nice when you can walk outside and not have to swim through the humidity to get to the car.
> 
> ...



F5 refeshes the page. It's like clicking on the refesh button. Ya know that button that looks like two green arrows by the address bar? It's like clicking that, but easier by pressing a button on your keyboard. Also doesn't tire out your arm faster. XD


----------



## KeenyFox (Jul 29, 2008)

Even I'm getting fed up of waiting, and I had DeviantART to get by on over the last month, so until recently I was coping reasonably well without FA.


----------



## nuclearkielbasa (Jul 29, 2008)

Without FA, I've begun to realize how much of a lifeless loser I am. Jeez. Also made me realize how freaking dismally hot the Cali Vali is in July. Also that I burn in less than 5 minutes in said heat.

Can't wait till you get back, FA. Also anxious to get my grubby little paws on a commemorative t-shirt...


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Fou-lu (Jul 29, 2008)

The last few hours are always the hardest. When you know it's going to be up soon.

It's a good thing I had some other furry sites and bought LOTS of furry comics to keep me occupied this past month. (seriously, I bought hundreds of dollars worth of comics, I think I have a disease. Praise Jesus for the weak dollar!)


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 29, 2008)

Bladewing said:


> This reminds me of a quest in the RPG Morrowind, in which you are assigned a barbecue fork to kill a giant flying jellyfish.



Sheogorath's quest, kill a bull Netch with a fork weapon. 

And I can deal with a website down for a very long time as I can just do other things such as play video games, listen to music among other things.

I got to laugh at the uberdesperate ones who want it NAOW.


----------



## Sarge (Jul 29, 2008)

FA has been down all this time, and I still haven't finished any artwork. xD
I will not be joining you folks in the uploading spree! Yeah, go me.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


>



Now that comic is cool/funny and if FA was down for months like it was during the admin fights or the big crash. Now that would just suck. :/


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 29, 2008)

KeenyFox said:


> Even I'm getting fed up of waiting, and I had DeviantART to get by on over the last month, so until recently I was coping reasonably well without FA.


 
same here, but DA isn't as good as FA is in terms of content, and for some reason my computer wont let me full view any pictures.  very frusturating


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

Vgm22 said:


> Now that comic is cool/funny and if FA was down for months like it was during the admin fights or the big crash. Now that would just suck. :/


yup. o.o wait i know you! i have you on mah watchlist on FA! If you dun recognize it's me RogenUchiha. =3


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> yup. o.o wait i know you! i have you on mah watchlist on FA! If you dun recognize it's me RogenUchiha. =3



Hey! XD Nice seeing ya here. LOL! Anyway...I take it you do remember the admin fights and the "Big Crash" that left FA down for like 3 or more months, huh? That time really sucked, but eh...Found other things to do, like be here on the forums. XD


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

Vgm22 said:


> Hey! XD Nice seeing ya here. LOL! Anyway...I take it you do remember the admin fights and the "Big Crash" that left FA down for like 3 or more months, huh? That time really sucked, but eh...Found other things to do, like be here on the forums. XD


actually i dun remember. D: i joined FA in June. .____.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> actually i dun remember. D: i joined FA in June. .____.



I see... Well this was way back and lets just hope something like that doesn't happen again now. That's all that matters.


----------



## Springstof (Jul 29, 2008)

hahahha! The F5 Nasty WeBadass will bring FA up again in a snapw ith the power of his IINDEX Finger!!!!!AHR AHR AHR!! i'm THAT baaaaad!!!


----------



## freakether3 (Jul 29, 2008)

*28 days later & porting!!!....YES!!! *


----------



## freakether3 (Jul 29, 2008)

*28days & porting...YES!!!*


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

D: I can't wait another fuckin day! *shoots self* x.x


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> D: I can't wait another fuckin day! *shoots self* x.x



See this right here is why there needs to be a FA rehab. Seriously. XD


----------



## Defender (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone ever said:
			
		

> Man I just can't stand not having FA I mean I wish there were things like moving pictures on discs I could watch or stacks of paper with stories in them I could read or like organic spires of leaves I could climb but unfortunately FA is my whole life and all I can do is just sit here and push F5 because I am a colossal pile of concentrated BORING.



Where do these people come from? Wisconsin? Idaho? Greenland? Is FA really the only escape from the black hole of fun that apparently menaces all furries? 

THE WORLD MAY NEVER KNOW 

P.S. - While you're waiting, read this!


----------



## Springstof (Jul 29, 2008)

I HAVE THE ANSWER!! the world outside, it's becoming to be a giant pile of rubbish and excrements...so the only save harbour we have its things like Furaffinity!!

"quick! hurry! everybody jumps in!!"

*forgots that theres' no "harbour" yet*

"aw shit.....SPLASSHHH!!"


----------



## Deltaru (Jul 29, 2008)

Defender said:


> Where do these people come from? Wisconsin? Idaho? Greenland? Is FA really the only escape from the black hole of fun that apparently menaces all furries?
> 
> THE WORLD MAY NEVER KNOW



In my case, that's a yes. Computer games grown dull and boring after a while, but there's nothing quite like a good dose of furry porn. Now if anyone can combine both and make a winning game, I'll be their slave for the rest of my life.
Note: That is a lie, I am nobody's slave. Except for furry porn and computer games. And making computer games.


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 29, 2008)

Defender said:


> Where do these people come from? Wisconsin? Idaho? Greenland? Is FA really the only escape from the black hole of fun that apparently menaces all furries?



Hey, don't knock Wisconsin and Idaho.  Wisconsin has cheese and Idaho has awesome views.

So there. 

*cracks open one of those...watchacallem...oh yeah, books.  Books rule.*


----------



## TachiKusanagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Deltaru said:


> In my case, that's a yes. Computer games grown dull and boring after a while, but there's nothing quite like a good dose of furry porn. Now if anyone can combine both and make a winning game, I'll be their slave for the rest of my life.
> Note: That is a lie, I am nobody's slave. Except for furry porn and computer games. And making computer games.


How about Mass Effect with furries instead of aliens? =D


----------



## Kata'lina (Jul 29, 2008)

Defender said:


> P.S. - While you're waiting, read this!



hehe i love this comic ^^ it's really kewt.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

RailRunner said:


> Hey, don't knock Wisconsin and Idaho.  Wisconsin has cheese and Idaho has awesome views.
> 
> So there.
> 
> *cracks open one of those...watchacallem...oh yeah, books.  Books rule.*



Don't forget that Idaho had potatoes! Can't forget about the state that grows the best potatoes!


----------



## Winterdragon (Jul 29, 2008)

BANANA'S!!!!




I feel random o_o


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (Jul 29, 2008)

Defender said:


> P.S. - While you're waiting, read this!




Wow, this webcomic is actually pretty interesting. How did you find it? :O I'd really like to tell the creator how much I enjoy it so far.


----------



## Kata'lina (Jul 29, 2008)

Mmm I want Bananas!! Hell I want banana milk! Yummy shtuff1


----------



## Defender (Jul 29, 2008)

raidy_and_dobe said:


> Wow, this webcomic is actually pretty interesting. How did you find it? :O I'd really like to tell the creator how much I enjoy it so far.


I don't remember! It goes through this really dumb and awkward phase where the characters are some kind of crimefighting team but that thankfully gets dropped really quickly.

You may also like: Grimal's classic "Deo."


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

-laughs- They should so make a FA shirt with the withdrawl symptoms of being without FA for some time. On the shirt it'd include. 
- Massive amounts of whining, bitching and emoness. 
- Extreme Boredom
- Being completely random and shouting out random gibberish
- Being found in the fetal position in a cornor, whisper/crying "I want my FA back" While rocking back and fouth

Those are some of the withdrawl symptoms that'd be on the shirt. XD Hell if there's going to be an "I survived the FA downtime" T-shirt.There can be a T-shirt like this. lol


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (Jul 29, 2008)

Defender said:


> I don't remember! It goes through this really dumb and awkward phase where the characters are some kind of crimefighting team but that thankfully gets dropped really quickly.
> 
> You may also like: Grimal's classic "Deo."


 


Wow , the artist style improves a lot over from the beginning to the current strip. O:


----------



## jd345 (Jul 29, 2008)

*looks at the screen* Open open open... *starts to flash his hands* open open open...


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 29, 2008)

you know, intresting little random thing here. I crunched some numbers. if someone was really ocd about it and hit teh F5 key 4 times every second trying to get FA up. and if they did that teh entire time FA was down (I know someone did) then they would have hit F5 over 160,000 times.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> you know, intresting little random thing here. I crunched some numbers. if someone was really ocd about it and hit teh F5 key 4 times every second trying to get FA up. and if they did that teh entire time FA was down (I know someone did) then they would have hit F5 over 160,000 times.



I wouldn't doubt it. Though it could be even more button presses. Can't forget there are gamers here. They can presses keys in rapid fire succession.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 29, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> you know, intresting little random thing here. I crunched some numbers. if someone was really ocd about it and hit teh F5 key 4 times every second trying to get FA up. and if they did that teh entire time FA was down (I know someone did) then they would have hit F5 over 160,000 times.


The poor keyboard. xD
Forget artificial lab tests, just give the testing KB to a desperate FA visitor, then turn the server off. If it survives 24 hours, it's good enough for a normal computer life. ^^


----------



## RaireEX08 (Jul 29, 2008)

"I survived the FA downtime..." 

"And all I got were these lousy blue balls" 

Seriously, no word of a lie, it's been over a month since I was last able to fap. 

*glance glance* Did I type that out loud?


----------



## jd345 (Jul 29, 2008)

Vgm22 said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. Though it could be even more button presses. *Can't forget there are gamers here. They can presses keys in rapid fire succession*.


 
i'm one :3


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 29, 2008)

RaireEX08 said:


> "I survived the FA downtime..."
> 
> "And all I got were these lousy blue balls"
> 
> ...


There's always Furry Art Pile and the VCL.


----------



## c0nker (Jul 29, 2008)

jd345 said:


> i'm one :3



Gamers unite! the combined energy generated by the speed of our F5 presses will tear open a hole in reality, consuming any further hinderance of FA coming back online D:


...or not... :C~ THERE IS ONLY ONE WAY TO FIND OUT.


----------



## jd345 (Jul 29, 2008)

c0nker said:


> Gamers unite! the combined energy generated by the speed of our F5 presses will tear open a hole in reality, consuming any further hinderance of FA coming back online D:
> 
> 
> ...or not... :C~ THERE IS ONLY ONE WAY TO FIND OUT.


 
sorry, no thank you, i lost it since the Link and Bowser time on SSBM


----------



## Springstof (Jul 29, 2008)

her i'm..ready to give my almighty and brave Index Finger the noble cause!!

"let's go conquer the Saint Graal of F5, fellows"!

"this is madness......madness? THIS IS FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"!!!!


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> There's always Furry Art Pile and the VCL.



That's what I was thinking of telling him/her. Though FAP doesn't have that much porn like FA does and VCL is a good site, so don't know why they haven't gone to those sites, unless they have and used it up. XD


----------



## Springstof (Jul 29, 2008)

believe me...i tried FAP out (no pun inteded) but there's not sou much porn, as you noticed, and generally you0re not so watched as in FA...they tend to be a little Fuzzy when you post some under-the-standard kind of images (talkin' about skills level, i mean) 

VCl is almost impossible to use as freely posting image archive for the most part of furry artists, due to the fact that, for what i know about, they placed harder and more restricting "drawing skills-level" based  rules for who's gonna thinkin' to create an account and startin' uploading pictures  of their own art

i tried to take a look at those rules myself....i still have shivers....*trembles*


----------



## Springstof (Jul 29, 2008)

so this is another reason mto keep it on pressin that dammit piece of plastic pressable square button called F5!!!


WE WANT FA BACK RIGHTEOUSLY RIGHTLY RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## RaireEX08 (Jul 29, 2008)

Pfft... Like I'd fap to anything that wasn't on FA... I'm not that unfaithful ^;^


----------



## Furlock (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm just sitting at my comp working on my photo vectoring and listening to a loop of Cotton Eyed Joe.  I could be playing Team Fortress 2, but I kinda wanted to do something different!  Keep up the good work, server people!  No F5 for me!


----------



## Mobius1 (Jul 29, 2008)

yay, soon i can post my new pics!!!! And post my finished gift art for chemical dragon!!!!


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd say a good shirt idea would be a photo of a shattered F5 key and in the background is a monitor showing FA's downtime page.


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Jul 29, 2008)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!  *happy dance and throws confetti*  I have several pictures to upload.

=^.^=


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't pressed F5 once, since it's been down. Been busy playing some old school games. Though I would think that the more people that do press F5 the more harm it'd do. Especially if ya are pressing it at rapid speed. :/


----------



## Furlock (Jul 29, 2008)

I've still got all of my Anthrocon pics to upload!  I've got over 100 files in all!


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 29, 2008)

yus yus, much art to upload..


probably 15+ from me


----------



## Lig (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I haven't been going crazy on the F5 key but every now and then I'll hit the refresh button just to check. Ligy want FA Back!!!! I got like 10 new pics to post up not counting two pics I recently got on DA from friends. 

I miss looking up babyfur art on FA. It's a nice resource and I like it better then DA. I get more comments on my art on FA. Hope it'll be back up soon.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 29, 2008)

_{sigh}  I probably shouldn't bother but..._

FA will be back up *sometime this week.*  It probably won't be until *at least tomorrow* (Wednesday).  Sitting at the main page hitting refresh/reload *will not get it here any faster.*  Go do something else, and check back tomorrow.


----------



## DarkSunDS (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't get crazy with uploading or you'll make it crash again!

Although it'll be fun to try going on one day and finding 500 alerts. c:


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

DarkSunDS said:


> Don't get crazy with uploading or you'll make it crash again! D:



That's what I've been saying in a way! XD


----------



## Kata'lina (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow...reading these threads scare me.
I mean yeah it's a great site, and everyone working on it is doing a wonderful job..

but..Wow..the..addictiveness and..desire, and demand for this site and it's content..really scares me. 

People wanting it so badly, that they have their noses pressed to the screen, pressing a button over and over again. their chest tightened, their heads feeling like it's gonna explode...Never mind other things..

and that's for the ones wanting to fap, never mind the ones that thrive on critiques, and comments, and attention. 

As well as those that Need to get in contact with commission done or wanting to be done, customers and so on.

I get that it's a thriving community, one I'm happy to be part of...but that's just it.. a PART of..it does not affect my whole Life yanno? There is Stuff out there to do! Stuff that does not require your eyes to be glued to the screen.

Hell if you're horny...read a mag..or use your imagination to fap to ^^ 

Anyways..wow.

Simply...wow. 

You all amaze me.


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 29, 2008)

BioRebel said:


> LIES! EVERYONE SMASH F5 IT ALWAYS WORKS!



*BAM*BAM*BAM*BAM*BAM*BAM*BAM*

It's not working!!!

Oh wait....let me try ALT-F5...

*ALTBAM*ALTBAM*ALTBAM*ALTBAM*ALTBAM*ALTBAM*

It's still not working! I knew it! Fur Affinity hates me!


----------



## DarkSunDS (Jul 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## ZeroGiga (Jul 29, 2008)

Pressin' F5 just ain't gonna work, dudez.
I favorited the userpage of Neophyte-Zero (spl?), got a 404 after clicking on it.
Just have patience and wait until it all comes back, okay?


----------



## tger_foxmark (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.failaffinity.net/

Redirects!


But i didn't Make IT!


----------



## exeon_zechs (Jul 29, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Um, maybe because he already _has_ Photoshop?  Geez you Linux fanboys.
> 
> 
> No... I think it's more akin to sitting in front of your blank, snowy TV when the cable is out waiting for it to come back on, ala Peter Griffin.  At least with camping out in front of a movie theater you know exactly how long you're going to be there and, hopefully, you're doing something else while you wait.
> ...


I is a slow quoter. buuut, I'm not a linux fanboy. I imagine if I was a linux fanboy I'd be using linux instead of Mac OS X 10.4.11. But I am a GIMP fanboy, I have it on my thumbdrive and use it for artclass even when Photoshop is offered, GIMP is a damn good program, hell, I find it easier to use.
EDIT: Also, he -doesn't- have adobe photoshop he -had- adobe photoshop.


----------



## falderal (Jul 29, 2008)

BioRebel said:


> LIES! EVERYONE SMASH F5 IT ALWAYS WORKS!



No, they tell you lies! 

Everyone do ALT + F4

It works miracles ;-)


----------



## FriskyWoods (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey, for some artists, it's an alternate source of income.  Competing sites like Furry Art Pile just don't have the influence and the readership that FurAffinity does, and that means fewer opportunities for commissions.

That's not really why I'M here, though.  FurAffinity is one of the most babyfur friendly art sites on the Internet, and without it, babyfur artists are left without an outlet for their work.  For your information, I _have_ tried other sites, but they don't completely fill the void the way FA did.

It ultimately doesn't matter, though.  I'd _like_ to start reading FA again before August, but I'll have to wait for as long as it takes for the site to make its comeback.  I'm just hoping that when it does, it won't be going anywhere for a while.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

ZeroGiga said:


> Pressin' F5 just ain't gonna work, dudez.
> I favorited the userpage of Neophyte-Zero (spl?), got a 404 after clicking on it.
> Just have patience and wait until it all comes back, okay?



Patience, I don't think is in half of the furries that are hitting F5 over and over and over again, dictionaries. :/


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 29, 2008)

Winterdragon said:


> BANANA'S!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmm, radioactive fruit. 

d.m.f.
(~14% of all potassium found in fruits & veggies is radioactive- And bananas are amongst the highest in potassium...)


----------



## Kata'lina (Jul 29, 2008)

DarkSunDS said:


> There are other places exclusively dedicated to porn, Kata. fchan, for instance. I bet many of the people who posted here are some of the "other" kinds of people you named. But I've been wrong before and I prefer not generalizing, so don't take my word for it.



okies I won't 

Don't get me wrong, porn ish great and all. [although I've never been to Fchan]

It just..reaaaaally amazes me as to the ...level of..desire [for lack of a better word]  of everyone..or most everyone wanting to get back on fa.

So...Now I have to wonder...what Exactly is the deep seeded need here? Aside from the porn.. Cause really you Can get porn Anywhere.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 29, 2008)

havent touched F5 but once

-thumbsup-


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

FriskyWoods said:


> It ultimately doesn't matter, though.  I'd _like_ to start reading FA again before August, but I'll have to wait for as long as it takes for the site to make its comeback.  I'm just hoping that when it does, it won't be going anywhere for a while.



I'm having this feeling that it's going to crash again once it's back up, due to everyone trying to submit all the art they've done durring the downtime. That's unless Neer puts a cap on submissions. Which I think would be a good idea.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 29, 2008)

jd345 said:


> *looks at the screen* Open open open... *starts to flash his hands* open open open...



I can't draw, but... I envision some furry girl sitting at her 'puter doing just that, a la Mervyn's...instead, she's saying "F5 F5 F5..." 

d.m.f.


----------



## exeon_zechs (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't hit apple+r(or the non-functioning on apple for most browsers F5) once.


----------



## falderal (Jul 29, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> So, Dax and I went over to the hosting facility and got everything setup. Until the sun comes in, the site's running off my personal switch to get everything up and running.
> 
> It all went fairly smoothly I'm happy to report.  We're porting over the data right now, and it can take a while... we'll keep you in touch.



I think i've been having more fun on the forums since the site went down then on the main site itself.

"Where have you gone fur-affin-ity the Furry community turns it's lonely eyes to you. Woo woo woo" ripped qtd from Simon and Garfunkel, Mrs. Robinson.

Heh, until the 'sun' comes in. I know what you mean by Sun but you should have been more metaphoric


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 29, 2008)

Vgm22 said:


> I'm having this feeling that it's going to crash again once it's back up, due to everyone trying to submit all the art they've done durring the downtime. That's unless Neer puts a cap on submissions. Which I think would be a good idea.


I'm getting the distinct impression that you don't realize just how much more powerful Trogdor and Novastorm are than Tiamat and Bahamut.  From what I gather, it's like going from a crippled donkey to a rocket-propelled cyborg elephant.



/That may be the most random comparison I've ever come up with...


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 29, 2008)

apparently we still got around an estimated 21 hours till fa comes back, i dont think you need to keep pressing f5 =P, i just check every few hours just in case


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I'm getting the distinct impression that you don't realize just how much more powerful Trogdor and Novastorm are than Tiamat and Bahamut.  From what I gather, it's like going from a crippled donkey to a rocket-propelled cyborg elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> /That may be the most random comparison I've ever come up with...


It may be, friend.
It may be...


----------



## Defender (Jul 29, 2008)

Furlock said:


> I've still got all of my Anthrocon pics to upload!  I've got over 100 files in all!


I've got a feeling the smartest course of action here would be to put these on a photobucket or something and link to it from your journal so that people don't get pissed when you're pushing their art off the front page with a bazillion photos of a convention.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I'm getting the distinct impression that you don't realize just how much more powerful Trogdor and Novastorm are than Tiamat and Bahamut.  From what I gather, it's like going from a crippled donkey to a rocket-propelled cyborg elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> /That may be the most random comparison I've ever come up with...



Well you have to understand that artist 1 through god knows artist 50 or more? Have over 100 or at least over 50 submissions to submit and when FA finally gets back online. All said artists are going to be rushing onto FA, like people do on stores during Black Friday, submitting their art. Now that might crash the servers or just slow them down to a crawl. Cause it has happened before when FA came back up in the past when it went down for maintaince for a day. Basically even though it is top of the line things. It can only handle so much before it breaks again.


----------



## Artie (Jul 29, 2008)

Defender said:


> I've got a feeling the smartest course of action here would be to put these on a photobucket or something and link to it from your journal so that people don't get pissed when you're pushing their art off the front page with a bazillion photos of a convention.



Indeed, I recall looking through FA's TOS at one point, and while it's not just limited to furry art (any kind of art can be posted on FA), it does say that FA shouldn't be used as a random image/photo hosting site.  I don't think con photos would quality as art for the photography section or photos specifically showing off say, a project you had been working on.

Con photos really belong on flickr, photobucket, or whatever other photo hosting/personal web space you might have, rather than flooding off actual art submissions on FA.

But, that's just my opinion, backed up by FA's TOS last I checked it.


----------



## Springstof (Jul 29, 2008)

you know what? i'm starting to thinkin' at when all this mess will be over...when fa will come back up...i will miss all the cozy, raging, and always-in-waiting-for company i found (but not only me, fer sure) in this forum...everyone of us shall come back to his lonely furry artist every-day life and nobody will talk with no-one anymore...*sniffs*

so..press that F5 slower this time....

NOOOOOO WWWWAAAAAAYY!!! THIS WAS JUST A JOOOKEEEE!

I WANT FA RIGHT BEFORE NOW AS EVERYBODY WANTS!!


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I'm getting the distinct impression that you don't realize just how much more powerful Trogdor and Novastorm are than Tiamat and Bahamut.  From what I gather, it's like going from a crippled donkey to a rocket-propelled cyborg elephant.



Uh....why does this image bring up thoughts of a strip in Schlock Mercenary?

I'm not getting in its way...


----------



## Rayne (Jul 29, 2008)

Springstof said:


> everyone of us shall come back to his lonely furry artist every-day life and nobody will talk with no-one anymore...*sniffs*



Speak for yourself. ;P


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 29, 2008)

Why do I have a feeling that they should've announced that FA is coming up only when it's a few hours away from completion?


----------



## Science Fox (Jul 29, 2008)

I fear the inevitable amount of heavy traffic that is inherent in Fur Affinity's resurgence. Therefore, I will wait a little bit afterwards to upload.


----------



## Furlock (Jul 29, 2008)

Defender said:


> I've got a feeling the smartest course of action here would be to put these on a photobucket or something and link to it from your journal so that people don't get pissed when you're pushing their art off the front page with a bazillion photos of a convention.


Hehehe...yeah, you're probably right.  That's what I'll do.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 29, 2008)

Well they are transferring A LOT of data to their new server. So I guess i'll be 3 days or a few hours before it's completely up. I hope.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 29, 2008)

so freaking long.........<< would making a comment relating to starving cat girls and teh F5 key be inaporpriate at this point? 

anyway, is there really in news or just more waiting?


----------



## Artie (Jul 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Why do I have a feeling that they should've announced that FA is coming up only when it's a few hours away from completion?



Because then everyone would've continued to be like "GIVE US PROGRESS NEWS!!1!1one"

It was already made clear last night that the site probably wouldn't be up until sometime Wednesday at best.  A lot of people just haven't been reading all the threads on the subject to find all the information, and so have no idea what's going on.  FA itself certainly isn't providing any estimate of a return time right now, so.. I can't really blame people coming and wondering when it's going to be back up.

I hope it does come back up sometime on Wednesday, because I leave for FA:U Thursday morning.  Though I'll have my laptop with me so I'll always be able to check on FA from the hotel.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm just waiting until they bring it back, and it goes down after two minutes of massive flooding. >_> They should bring it back in the middle of the night, as to lessen the traffic. Unless everyone has my sleeping schedule.


----------



## blade (Jul 29, 2008)

It is always the middle of the night somewhere ;p

The site'll be up when the site'll be up...and it will be good.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 29, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> I'm just waiting until they bring it back, and it goes down after two minutes of massive flooding. >_> They should bring it back in the middle of the night, as to lessen the traffic. Unless everyone has my sleeping schedule.



they probably will. good its so hard to wait, but hey, look at it like this, hope it can handle teh flood, prepare for the crash. I mean they said teh system was pretty advanced. 

you know, internet cat girls eat F5 keys, every time you hit it they go hungry


----------



## Vivisection (Jul 29, 2008)

Furries - Porn = Apocalypse.


----------



## Phsuke (Jul 29, 2008)

I hope FA comes back up with a hilarious banner about the 28 days.
That'd be awesome.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 29, 2008)

Phsuke said:


> I hope FA comes back up with a hilarious banner about the 28 days.
> That'd be awesome.


Fender or a furry screaming at a computer monitor that says "FA will return in 28 days.................if you're lucky"


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm just gonna try to take a plain t-shirt and write on it "I survived the 28 days without Furaffinity" to FA:U


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Jul 29, 2008)

So much art to sort through and prepare to upload here.  Old stuff recently found, new stuff recently drawn, and a lot of it I can't really post on DA (idiots who ignore the mature content warnings) or FurryArtPile (insufficient tagging).

I really need more places to post that will allow porn without morons like FA does.


----------



## Springstof (Jul 29, 2008)

_
So much art to sort through and prepare to upload here. Old stuff recently found, new stuff recently drawn, and a lot of it I can't really post on DA (idiots who ignore the mature content warnings) or FurryArtPile (insufficient tagging)._

_I really need more places to post that will allow porn without morons like FA does._

you literally pulled off words outta my mouth, sir!!


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't wait for FA to come back.

I had a dream a couple nights before that it was back up, I was so disapointed that it was a dream. :-(


----------



## Buck (Jul 30, 2008)

SabbathSilverclaw said:


> I really need more places to post that will allow porn without morons like FA does.



FA = Porn - Morons?

I didn't know that x3

Really, though, it'll be nice to see FA back up and running. I'd definitely buy a shirt based off of this, by the way. Fender infected with RAGE D:< Sounds nifty! But do have it available outside of FA:United :3


----------



## rednec0 (Jul 30, 2008)

Vgm22 said:


> Hey! XD Nice seeing ya here. LOL! Anyway...I take it you do remember the admin fights and the "Big Crash" that left FA down for like 3 or more months, huh? That time really sucked, but eh...Found other things to do, like be here on the forums. XD


what's this about the admin fights now? (sorry i haven't been around for long to know what the hell happened then) 

anywho as much as anyone else knows crap like this takes time. those of you pressing F5 will just end-up DoSing the site itself (unintentionally). with the *chan DDoSing over with (just some skiddies pissing in an ocean of piss) they might put the new server and refurbished servers to the ultimate test (if they're that bored). i really won't know what will happen in the long run itself, but i do know there will be a crapload of watches i have to sift through.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 30, 2008)

rednec0 said:


> what's this about the admin fights now?


Nobody's fighting.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 30, 2008)

rednec0 said:


> what's this about the admin fights now? (sorry i haven't been around for long to know what the hell happened then)



Yeah. This was way back in the past when Neer was co-owner of FA. Was back in like 2002 or 01.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm fighting the admins. One of 'em gave me a black eye. Bastards. ._.


----------



## Auros (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm probably the most  patient one here, surprisingly enough because I'm not a patient guy. I too remember the big crash of '05 (I remember it being more like half a year and looking like FA wouldn't be coming back). THAT was irritating. Currently, not so much. I am excited for the possible return of FA tomorrow, but not agonizing over the wait.


----------



## suicidalfox (Jul 30, 2008)

I kinda liked how FA went down for so long in the middle of Summer.  It was like Summer Vacation.  We should do this every year.  We could have a yearbook and all our friends could sign it.  All your friends could write "have-a-great-summer-don't-ever-change" except your one friend that thinks he's all clever 'cause he just wrote "have a summer" like he does every year.

FAP could be like summer camp, DA could could be like community college,  VCL could be like a continuation school, and Sheezy Art could be like an abandoned building that should really be torn down but is still standing for some reason.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 30, 2008)

Vgm22 said:


> Yeah. This was way back in the past when Neer was co-owner of FA. Was back in like 2002 or 01.


That was 2005, actually. FA didn't exist prior to 2K5. =P And I was just a simple user at the time.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 30, 2008)

I remember the great lack-of-FA back in '05... we had to walk fifteen miles through snow, just to log on.

FA was fun back then, but it's way better current. The old website looked rather... funny.

...I still want a search bar. D:


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

> you literally pulled off words outta my mouth, sir!!



Ma'am, actually, but close enough.


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

Buck said:


> FA = Porn - Morons?
> 
> I didn't know that x3



Yep.  The little kiddies don't go whining to the admin because they saw a boob or porn when the picture was blatantly marked as mature content.  Had several of my pictures removed thanks to annoying little prats over on DA.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 30, 2008)

That's because DA is made of fail and lose.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 30, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> That was 2005, actually. FA didn't exist prior to 2K5. =P And I was just a simple user at the time.



Really? Whoa. I remember that it FA was up around much longer then that, like 2002 or 03. Remember when FA had flash chat. Cause I was 18 when I joined the site and in 03. 17 when I found out the fandom existed, so...What happened? Did like part of FA history get erased from our heads or something?


----------



## Growly (Jul 30, 2008)

Soooo close to being back up... arghhhhhhhh. *froths at the mouth*


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> That's because DA is made of fail and lose.



No lies about that.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone else feel like this is like the New Year's countdown, but for FA coming back up or is it just me?


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

Vgm22 said:


> Does anyone else feel like this is like the New Year's countdown, but for FA coming back up or is it just me?



Ummmm.... its just you.  *snicker*


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Jul 30, 2008)

Vgm22 said:


> Really? Whoa. I remember that it FA was up around much longer then that, like 2002 or 03. Remember when FA had flash chat. Cause I was 18 when I joined the site and in 03. 17 when I found out the fandom existed, so...What happened? Did like part of FA history get erased from our heads or something?



I'm thinking you're talkin about FurNation or SheezyArt.  The first FA didn't pop up until SA stopped allowing porn, and that was roughly around the end of '04, beginning of '05

Of course, with a name like "Fur Affinity"...  Probably had a small site with the name floating around, who knows


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 30, 2008)

<---yes, finally a pic to show my spirit. 

the fan reads "I survived the FA downage" XD


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 30, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> I remember the great lack-of-FA back in '05... we had to walk fifteen miles through snow, just to log on.


Uphill both ways, too. 



Vgm22 said:


> Does anyone else feel like this is like the New Year's countdown, but for FA coming back up or is it just me?


More like Christmas when I was a kid, except that if it was actually Christmas we were waiting on, we'd have a definite time of arrival.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Uphill both ways, too.



With lepers and child molesters around every corner.

Wait...are we talking about the same thing here?


----------



## Springstof (Jul 30, 2008)

mmmh i smell just a very subtle malcontent athmosphere, am i rite?


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 30, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> I'm thinking you're talkin about FurNation or SheezyArt.  The first FA didn't pop up until SA stopped allowing porn, and that was roughly around the end of '04, beginning of '05
> 
> Of course, with a name like "Fur Affinity"...  Probably had a small site with the name floating around, who knows



Well I know that FA was made when SA and DA stop/banned furry porn, so it could be end of 04, beginning of 05', so I'd have been 19 when I joined the site.

Though I doubt that. Haven't seen any other sites with Furaffinity as it's name as I used a link from Cashew Lou's website to get to it back then and FA still had Flash chat then. Man I miss Flash chat even to today. Can remember how the secruity problems caused some downtime of the site. XD Good times, good times. The chatting in Flash chat. Not the site down times.


----------



## stevefarfan (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> With lepers and child molesters around every corner.
> 
> Wait...are we talking about the same thing here?



Children that molest lepers!  Think of how hard the lepers had it back when FA was young ;_;


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 30, 2008)

Vgm22 said:


> Does anyone else feel like this is like the New Year's countdown, but for FA coming back up or is it just me?



yep I have been up till 4am each morning this week and then getting up at 7am to see if it came back on. Please come back up I'm very tired.  This wouldn't have been as bad but i have been doing this for 6 weeks. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 30, 2008)

I would bring the site up now as no one seems to be one.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 30, 2008)

*UPDATE:  *Yak just told me the following in IRC:

<@yak[work]> data transfered. tuning the kernel and the file system right now. then installing the environment. then bringing up basic file serving services. then fa itself. then finishing the recode.

I asked for an ETA and he just said "before FA:U (I hope)".  FA:U starts Friday, so it should be up in the next 48 hours.


----------



## Rafeal (Jul 30, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> More like Christmas when I was a kid, except that if it was actually Christmas we were waiting on, we'd have a definite time of arrival.



ROFL... at least I could fantasize about what I was getting at Christmas and had to wait on Grandmother to get there from her home 50 miles away... 
This way, I can only wonder if anyone has done anything for their creativity since the 'Outage of 2008' 

I hope so; I have so many favorite artists I would love to see how they are progressing.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 30, 2008)

yay :3 thanks for the update, leaving for FA though Thurday :3 i'll get to it when im at the hotel XD


----------



## exeon_zechs (Jul 30, 2008)

For the few people who (still) don't seem to get it, 28 days later is a reference to a movie. A movie I liked.


----------



## Artie (Jul 30, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> yay :3 thanks for the update, leaving for FA though Thurday :3 i'll get to it when im at the hotel XD



Likewise, I'm leaving for FA:U on Thursday (I have a 4-5 hour drive), so I hope it comes up at some point tomorrow. XD  Though I will also have my laptop with me for hotel internets.


----------



## Jaxa (Jul 30, 2008)

Artie said:


> Likewise, I'm leaving for FA:U on Thursday (I have a 4-5 hour drive), so I hope it comes up at some point tomorrow. XD  Though I will also have my laptop with me for hotel internets.


Your lucky you get to go I live 45 minutes away, and I can't go. *doesn't have money to go* -.-


----------



## Hollud (Jul 30, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> yep I have been up till 4am each morning this week and then getting up at 7am to see if it came back on. Please come back up I'm very tired.  This wouldn't have been as bad but i have been doing this for 6 weeks. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ



Working hard, but not working smart.

Word has been on the forums of the estimated time when FA will be up. So stop sleeping so late and get out for a morning run. It's far, far more healthier.





harry2110 said:


> I would bring the site up now as no one seems to be one.



Well, "no one" isn't equal to "one".

Would you bring the site up at the risk of it prematurely being overloaded and crashing, resulting in yet more waiting to be done? Could you bear that sort of responsibility (or irresponsibility) that you just made loyal subscribers wait for an even longer period because of your impatience?


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 30, 2008)

We need something to replace the solitary "temporarily down" image-- Something like a series of images to rotate, submitted by various FAers, that would rotate automagically. 

d.m.f.


----------



## apocolypse (Jul 30, 2008)

o.o took me 15 minuets to remember my login for some reason i couldn't connect to the fourms <.<


----------



## KroneFire (Jul 30, 2008)

I can wait for FA to come back........really...I CAN....
>.>
<.<
any day now and everything will be okayyy...


----------



## Bladewing (Jul 30, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> We need something to replace the solitary "temporarily down" image-- Something like a series of images to rotate, submitted by various FAers, that would rotate automagically.
> 
> d.m.f.



That's an awesome idea.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't wait when Furaffinity is back up. Think of all the new art! They'll be coming in heaps! I'll probably be buying that shirt too, ya know for the Lolz


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 30, 2008)

Miles_Rose said:


> Think of all the new art!


Think about the poor network cable going up in flames because of the traffic. xD


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 30, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Think about the poor network cable going up in flames because of the traffic. xD



Yeah? And your point being?  It'd be burning for a good cause, yepyep... 

d.m.f.


----------



## Tremaine (Jul 30, 2008)

Vgm22 said:


> Really? Whoa. I remember that it FA was up around much longer then that, like 2002 or 03. Remember when FA had flash chat. Cause I was 18 when I joined the site and in 03. 17 when I found out the fandom existed, so...What happened? Did like part of FA history get erased from our heads or something?



Are you sure you're not thinking of SheezyArt? There was a great exodus from SA to FA when SA banned explicit sexual content in January of 2005. I just checked SA's site, and they still do have a Javascript chat thingy.


----------



## Tachyon (Jul 30, 2008)

Phsuke said:


> I hope FA comes back up with a hilarious banner about the 28 days.
> That'd be awesome.



I see Fender looking like he has a huge hangover, disheveled, red eye, tie all messed up, saying "August? What the hell happened to July?!"


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 30, 2008)

But FA: United is coming soon. I wish they hurry up.


----------



## Toonces (Jul 30, 2008)

You know how like nine months after a blizzard or a blackout the hospitals get hit with a lot of babies being born?

What's gonna happen after FA comes back? Is Kleenex's stock going to spike?


----------



## Aiyno (Jul 30, 2008)

TooncesFA said:


> [snip]What's gonna happen after FA comes back? Is Kleenex's stock going to spike?



I'm  voting for Armageddon, before anyone else comes up with that idea.


----------



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 30, 2008)

dragoneer said:
			
		

> The site will NOT have some instant, miraculous return. Smashing your F5 key into digital dust will not make the site come back any faster, though I hear if you remove your F5 key from your keyboard and place it under your pillow at night something magical will transpire.


 
*places F5 key under her pillow in hopes that FA will magically come back online soon*

lol i just couldn't resist...

on topic:
i can't wait for FA to come back online..it's been too long...X.x


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmm...


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 30, 2008)

> I hear if you remove your F5 key from your keyboard and place it under your pillow at night something magical will transpire.



I've been sleeping with my F5 key for two nights now and nothings transpired....it's all lies!!!!


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 30, 2008)

Tachyon said:


> I see Fender looking like he has a huge hangover, disheveled, red eye, tie all messed up, saying "August? What the hell happened to July?!"


Win.



Dragon-lover said:


> I've been sleeping with my F5 key for two nights now and nothings transpired....it's all lies!!!!


On the contrary, progress is being made.


----------



## Dax (Jul 30, 2008)

Artie said:


> Likewise, I'm leaving for FA:U on Thursday (I have a 4-5 hour drive), so I hope it comes up at some point tomorrow. XD  Though I will also have my laptop with me for hotel internets.



Yeah, I've got a nice 4.5 hour drive too.

And you're in Woodbridge? I used to live there. =D


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 30, 2008)

Pikachuninetails said:


> *places F5 key under her pillow in hopes that FA will magically come back online soon*
> 
> lol i just couldn't resist...
> 
> ...


IT DOESN'T WORK!! D:
JUST SMASH IT!!!!


----------



## Deltaru (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe I have a nosebleed from trying to get used to the fact that FA still isn't up. If it isn't up this week, I believe I will lose my sanity.
Sanity = 0/40
Health = 4/30
Oh crap...
Lol for Call of Chuthulu Stats


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 30, 2008)

Deltaru said:


> I believe I have a nosebleed from trying to get used to the fact that FA still isn't up. If it isn't up this week, I believe I will lose my sanity.
> Sanity = 0/40
> Health = 4/30
> Oh crap...
> Lol for Call of Chuthulu Stats


I lost mah sanity before FA even went down!


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 30, 2008)

Tremaine said:


> Are you sure you're not thinking of SheezyArt? There was a great exodus from SA to FA when SA banned explicit sexual content in January of 2005. I just checked SA's site, and they still do have a Javascript chat thingy.



Nope FA did have a flash chat. I remember making a lot of friends that I still have in Flash Chat. Rhari is one of those people. Just go back and read in the thread. Flash chat back then was one of the cause FA went down so much, due to security problems and I think making the server slow down a lot. That's why they got rid of it. All the people that used it was sad to see it go.


----------



## Ane The Oddity (Jul 30, 2008)

I had a bizarre dream last night that I was browsing the site again, but there was only one submission in my watch box and it seemed uninteresting. It's just so weird, I felt like I was really sitting at my desk, looking through the site at like, 1 AM. ;


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 30, 2008)

Ane The Oddity said:


> I had a bizarre dream last night that I was browsing the site again, but there was only one submission in my watch box and it seemed uninteresting. It's just so weird, I felt like I was really sitting at my desk, looking through the site at like, 1 AM. ;


 i had that same dream. O:


----------



## fastturtle (Jul 30, 2008)

I tell you it's a damn conspiracy! 

Did my computer suicide two days after FA went down? as I had a head crash that wiped out the disk (total data loss) and it took three weeks to get the replacement (new damn it) from Seagate. Hell I'm just now getting back up and running and discovered that FA is still down - WTF!! Now I have to wait to finish system recovery.


----------



## Draxaan (Jul 30, 2008)

I dunno about anyone else, but I'm looking particularly foward to what a certain Mr. Crowchild has concocted in the last month...


----------



## Deltaru (Jul 30, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> I lost mah sanity before FA even went down!



Do you lose health every time you get scared then?


----------



## Luukra (Jul 30, 2008)

you know.. tomorrow is my 20. Birthday..

Wouldn't that be an awesome present for me if you get the side going by tomorrow :3?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 30, 2008)

Luukra said:


> you know.. tomorrow is my 20. Birthday..
> 
> Wouldn't that be an awesome present for me if you get the side going by tomorrow :3?



oh yeah it would be one of teh most awsome presents fender and dragoneer could ever give.................but with this sites luck teh servers will blow up just to spite you. dont have that birthday. get up and go outside and hold the earth so it stops turning for like until teh servers are back up. I would say for a day but with teh earth stopped days arent going to really exsist.


----------



## lelicianath (Jul 30, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> alright, who's with me to wear a t-shirt to FA:U saying "I survived the FA Server Crash" or something along those lines XD
> 
> i'm thinknig about it :3




It's a shame I can't make it to FA:U, but the front of the shirt should have the picture of Fender with the computer on the front, and the slogan "I waited 28 days for Fur Affinity to return, and all I got was this crappy shirt"


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 30, 2008)

nah, it should say something like FA was down so long, it even pissed off mother earth. to bad cali had to take the hit. and have a picture of california and earth quake circles moving out from the epicenter with an arow pointing to it saying "FA caused this."


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 30, 2008)

Deltaru said:


> Do you lose health every time you get scared then?


that depends what is suppose to be scaring me- OMG A FLY! D: -hides-


----------



## UnicornPrae (Jul 30, 2008)

Come back Fa all is forgiven I didn't mean it when I swore at you. I do it all the time...wait, wait this isn't my fault if my cursing was effective Microsoft would have disappeared into the Abyss years ago.


I am saying I really miss FA, I want you back so I can browse the wonderful art and sweet new artwork. Plus I am going to have to try and remember what my password is.


----------



## Wolfboy1 (Jul 30, 2008)

What would really be nice is when all is said and done and the site is back up and running we get something we wernt expecting. I for one would be very happy to see the return of the long lost and mythical....Search Feature!!!


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

Wolfboy1 said:


> What would really be nice is when all is said and done and the site is back up and running we get something we wernt expecting. I for one would be very happy to see the return of the long lost and mythical....Search Feature!!!



That is something I think everyone would like to see.   I know I'd make use of it, especially since I remember pictures, but can not remember artists most of the time.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2008)

Say, how are people with ADHD handles the FA wait?


----------



## isthisagoodname (Jul 30, 2008)

TooncesFA said:


> You know how like nine months after a blizzard or a blackout the hospitals get hit with a lot of babies being born?
> 
> What's gonna happen after FA comes back? Is Kleenex's stock going to spike?



That wouldn't happen if everyone just used a cup like I do. D:

Cups are reusable. Pawing can go green, too.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 30, 2008)

UnicornPrae said:


> Come back Fa all is forgiven I didn't mean it when I swore at you. I do it all the time...wait, wait this isn't my fault if my cursing was effective Microsoft would have disappeared into the Abyss years ago.
> 
> 
> I am saying I really miss FA, I want you back so I can browse the wonderful art and sweet new artwork. Plus I am going to have to try and remember what my password is.



dont worry, its just survivors syndrom. you didnt do anything to contribute to FAs down time but you think you did. I myself blame my excessive viewing of pron, agent 355 blames taking that amulat out of jordan (Y: the last man joke)

they say it will be back up tomarow or teh day after. just be pateient


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 30, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> That wouldn't happen if everyone just used a cup like I do. D:
> 
> Cups are reusable. Pawing can go green, too.



I'm just gonna be honest, I really did not need to know that.


----------



## isthisagoodname (Jul 30, 2008)

Ahhh, TMI, what would I ever be without you...?


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 30, 2008)

Artie said:


> Likewise, I'm leaving for FA:U on Thursday (I have a 4-5 hour drive), so I hope it comes up at some point tomorrow. XD  Though I will also have my laptop with me for hotel internets.



 you helping set up too artie?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 30, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> you helping set up too artie?



I'd be more then happy to help set up, where is it taking place at?


----------



## Deltaru (Jul 30, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> that depends what is suppose to be scaring me- OMG A FLY! D: -hides-



Ha...
Mwaha...
Bwahahaha!!
XD
Only if it's a big fly.
A big fat one.
With eyes the size of the moon (LOL, Panic! quote)
and a body the size of uranus XD


----------



## Artie (Jul 30, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> you helping set up too artie?



Nah, I always arrive at cons at least a day early.  Especially since I have such a long drive for this one.  It's much easier to get settled in the day before.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 30, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> I'd be more then happy to help set up, where is it taking place at?



oh, well, I e-mailed Neer about volunteer options since I couldn't assist in the donations of FA ^^ i figured I could do my part to help make FA:U grand. lol. you'd have to talk to Dragoneer about helping Thursday evening.



Artie said:


> Nah, I always arrive at cons at least a day early.  Especially since I have such a long drive for this one.  It's much easier to get settled in the day before.



oh i see, that makes sense. see you there for the festivities.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 30, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> oh, well, I e-mailed Neer about volunteer options since I couldn't assist in the donations of FA ^^ i figured I could do my part to help make FA:U grand. lol. you'd have to talk to Dragoneer about helping Thursday evening.



nvm. I decided to be not lazy for once and look it up myself. says its in NJ. thats a decent three day drive away for me. V_V you win again geography and rate of speed through 3 demensional space. One day, you will fail.......you will fall.


----------



## Rossyfox (Jul 30, 2008)

Wolfboy1 said:


> What would really be nice is when all is said and done and the site is back up and running we get something we wernt expecting. I for one would be very happy to see the return of the long lost and mythical....Search Feature!!!



They didn't take it away just because they could . They took it away because it was too hard on the server.

Ferrox will likely have search because it'll have better code that doesn't ruin the server.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 30, 2008)

Rossyfox said:


> They didn't take it away just because they could . They took it away because it was too hard on the server.
> 
> Ferrox will likely have search because it'll have better code that doesn't ruin the server.


you know, I didnt have search on fa before so I'll survive without it. I just want FA back up T_T


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Say, how are people with ADHD handles the FA wait?



Doing fine thanks, Everything is good, I just amuse myself with livejournal,myfursona,Deviantart and these forums for about 1 hour a day and then go and do sumthing else


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Say, how are people with ADHD handles the FA wait?


NOT TOO WELL! I JUST HAD 3 CUPS OF COFFEE, 2 PACKS OF SKITTLES, RITALIN, AND 5..5.. FIVE TABLESPOONS OF...OF PUUUUUUUUUUUUUURE SHOOOOOOOOOGAR! (sugar) *twitches* o.e


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 30, 2008)

Deltaru said:


> Ha...
> Mwaha...
> Bwahahaha!!
> XD
> ...


.______. 
...
....
......
........
XDDDDDD


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 30, 2008)

lol... Shooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooogar


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> NOT TOO WELL! I JUST HAD 3 CUPS OF COFFEE, 2 PACKS OF SKITTLES, RITALIN, AND 5..5.. FIVE TABLESPOONS OF...OF PUUUUUUUUUUUUUURE SHOOOOOOOOOGAR! (sugar) *twitches* o.e



*snicker*  Not well it would seem.


----------



## UnicornPrae (Jul 30, 2008)

All this miss Furaffinity is making me feel that we really should have...well, a Miss Furaffinity contest. And I don't mean Fender in a Bikini.*SHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhudderrrrrrr*..Okay there is an image that will need therapy to remove. I really think it would be fun to come up with a Miss Furaffinty somebody that at least Fender can have fun with during the down times and other times.

Now this is just a suggestion, not an order or request. Perhaps somebody has already shot this down or suggested it. 

I think I may be off subject here and if so feel free to remove this, any mod.


----------



## Zerosarmor (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys, random question: When is FA:U?


----------



## Deltaru (Jul 30, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> .______.
> ...
> ....
> ......
> ...



I think I realise the flaw of me comparing the fly to Uranus 
Point is it's a big fly the size of Saturn :O


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 30, 2008)

SabbathSilverclaw said:


> *snicker*  Not well it would seem.


o.e you be RIGHT! OwO;;


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 30, 2008)

COME BACK FURAFFINITY COME BAAAAAACK!!!!!!!! DX


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 30, 2008)

Deltaru said:


> I think I realise the flaw of me comparing the fly to Uranus
> Point is it's a big fly the size of Saturn :O


O: what was the flaw? :3 -clueless-


----------



## Petrock (Jul 30, 2008)

two questions: 

When is FA:U? (I haven't seen any date information on that since FA went down a month ago)
When are we gonna get an update? I'm aware everyone's working on the server, but we've been given four dates for FA's return and so far all four days have turned out to be wrong...can we get an update on what's happening at least*?


*Other than the daily morning update by Dragoneer, I mean.


----------



## iceykitsune (Jul 30, 2008)

I know FA:U starts August 1st.


----------



## nemoralis (Jul 30, 2008)

Deltaru said:


> Ha...
> Mwaha...
> Bwahahaha!!
> XD
> ...



And if spiders could fly, we would leave the planet.  (If anyone actually gets that quote right, I'm going to be astounded.)


----------



## FabiFox (Jul 30, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> That wouldn't happen if everyone just used a cup like I do. D:
> 
> Cups are reusable. Pawing can go green, too.



You just told... hundreds of people... that you fap into a cup 
Two Furries One Cup, anyone?


----------



## Tremaine (Jul 30, 2008)

Petrock said:


> two questions:
> 
> When is FA:U? (I haven't seen any date information on that since FA went down a month ago)
> When are we gonna get an update? I'm aware everyone's working on the server, but we've been given four dates for FA's return and so far all four days have turned out to be wrong...can we get an update on what's happening at least*?
> ...



August 1st, so we could see it up by Friday or Saturday.

There is a lot of code fixing that needs to be done, and I get impression that it's going to take several days to do.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 30, 2008)

furcity said:


> lol... Shooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooogar




I sit in my desolate room. No lights, no music. Just sat there! I killed everyone.. Now I'm away forever. But I'm feelin' betta!

...

I wonder if the sheer force of furry porn will affect Yak's code fixing?
The old code sounds like it can only take so much.


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Houshou (Jul 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Say, how are people with ADHD handles the FA wait?



Well, the first thing I do is check the forums, then cry a bit, jump over to Youtube laugh at dumbasses, check the forums, then cry a bit, jump over to Youtube laugh at dumbasses, check the forums, then cry a bit, jump over to Youtube laugh at dumbasses, check the forums, then cry a bit....

I'm sorry I can't seem to remember your question...Oooh bunnies.....Kawaii~


----------



## Petrock (Jul 30, 2008)

Tremaine said:


> August 1st, so we could see it up by Friday or Saturday.
> 
> There is a lot of code fixing that needs to be done, and I get impression that it's going to take several days to do.



o.o why's the code messed up? I was under the impression it was just a server problem, and the code hasn't been bothered in a month unless Yak was testing something during the downtime....and I'm pretty certain that code doesn't just deteriorate on it's own. No offense to Yak meant...it's just odd that we get a new server/new servers only to find the coding won't work with it.


----------



## Jaxa (Jul 30, 2008)

Petrock said:


> o.o why's the code messed up? I was under the impression it was just a server problem, and the code hasn't been bothered in a month unless Yak was testing something during the downtime....and I'm pretty certain that code doesn't just deteriorate on it's own. No offense to Yak meant...it's just odd that we get a new server/new servers only to find the coding won't work with it.


There are just some loose things with the code, that Yak is changing to improve the quality of FA.


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Say, how are people with ADHD handles the FA wait?



I've been working on other things to get my mind off FA like working on submissions for Razer but I still check the site every hour.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2008)

>______________________________<


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Say, how are people with ADHD handles the FA wait?



Well I have Autism, so I've been playing video games and laughing at all the people that are going insane wanting FA to come back up as they hit F5 over and over again. XD


----------



## Houshou (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, now for me to be serious.

What I am doing to take care of my NO-FA-4-U problem is simple. They increased the flying hours for what few planes we have here. So I've been at work, Hit the Gym, Shower, Sleep, Wake, *peeks at FA briefly*, back to work (repeat).


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jul 30, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> NOT TOO WELL! I JUST HAD 3 CUPS OF COFFEE, 2 PACKS OF SKITTLES, RITALIN, AND 5..5.. FIVE TABLESPOONS OF...OF PUUUUUUUUUUUUUURE SHOOOOOOOOOGAR! (sugar) *twitches* o.e



Okay, when this guy starts quoting the Midnight Bomber Who Bombs At Midnight (YEAH BABY!!!) let me know.  This blue guy called the Tick will want a word with him...


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 30, 2008)

FabiFox said:


> You just told... hundreds of people... that you fap into a cup
> Two Furries One Cup, anyone?


While I was in the Navy, I read a report (in one of the Summary of Mishaps messages, IIRC) that an all-male ship that had already been out to sea for quite a few weeks straight, no port visits, suddenly developed an STD outbreak: a dozen or two sailors contracted the same STD.  They eventually traced it to a sex doll that one of the sailors snuck aboard and, as an all-male crew long out to sea is want to do, shared.

Moral: Some things just should not be shared.

... Ew.


ThreeTailedKitsune said:


>


If you had posted that on "You laugh you lose (may be NSFW)" over in Off Topic, I would have instantly lost.


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 30, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> While I was in the Navy, I read a report (in one of the Summary of Mishaps messages, IIRC) that an all-male ship that had already been out to sea for quite a few weeks straight, no port visits, suddenly developed an STD outbreak: a dozen or two sailors contracted the same STD.  They eventually traced it to a sex doll that one of the sailors snuck aboard and, as an all-male crew long out to sea is want to do, shared.
> 
> Moral: Some things just should not be shared.
> 
> ...


I lost the moment i went in. xD


----------



## SDWolf (Jul 30, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


>


 
*blink*

...

*twitch*

. . . . . .

*falls over*  XD


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

STrRedWolf said:


> Okay, when this guy starts quoting the Midnight Bomber Who Bombs At Midnight (YEAH BABY!!!) let me know.  This blue guy called the Tick will want a word with him...



Spooooon!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2008)

omg it's already 31st and FA isn't up!


----------



## Tremaine (Jul 31, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> omg it's already 31st and FA isn't up!



Yeah, from what I gather from here it probably won't be up until Friday or Saturday. They're fixing some code, and that's what is taking so long.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 31, 2008)

*looks at the past 4 pages since her last post*
>.>
<.<
my post spawned 4 pages of randomness.....SWEET!XD


----------



## Jaxa (Jul 31, 2008)

Drakaji said:


>


Awesome lol


----------



## Auros (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm still going with my instinct that FA won't be back until mid August. I'm hoping for this weekend, but I've hoped for last Thursday, then last weekend, then Monday, then Tuesday, then Wednesday, and now for this Friday.


----------



## nemoralis (Jul 31, 2008)

And I just hope the good artists don't abandon the site because of this silliness.

Such silly silliness. You're all silly.

 (Yay beer! This is the ultimate cure for the FA blues.)


----------



## Springstof (Jul 31, 2008)

i maybe recognized as silly..but as i sillily stated before....doesn't seem a litlle silly all this silly mistrust about the, although silly, site admin's work?


----------



## TheComet (Jul 31, 2008)

I have so much audio I need to load up to FA when it goes back up, a dozen songs or so I think on top of a few drawings, plus I need to update my Impulse content.....whew


----------



## Electrocat (Jul 31, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> alright, who's with me to wear a t-shirt to FA:U saying "I survived the FA Server Crash" or something along those lines XD
> 
> i'm thinknig about it :3


 
I'm so there dude!


----------



## Electrocat (Jul 31, 2008)

I've got like twenty pics to upload I cant wait!


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 31, 2008)

Auros said:


> I'm still going with my instinct that FA won't be back until mid August. I'm hoping for this weekend, but I've hoped for last Thursday, then last weekend, then Monday, then Tuesday, then Wednesday, and now for this Friday.



I know what you mean. I thought it was gonna be up tonight. Actually, I thought it was going to be up this afternoon.


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Jul 31, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> *blink*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


xDDD


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 31, 2008)

oo im not getting 404 not found any more now im getting fa will return shortly thing, what does that mean?


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

LuckyM said:


> oo im not getting 404 not found any more now im getting fa will return shortly thing, what does that mean?



It means in a couple of days, we will get relief from the blueballs we have been getting lately...


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 31, 2008)

LuckyM said:


> oo im not getting 404 not found any more now im getting fa will return shortly thing, what does that mean?


Probably a good sign. ;-)
*keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 31, 2008)

LuckyM said:


> oo im not getting 404 not found any more now im getting fa will return shortly thing, what does that mean?


It means your DNS is really slow to update.  I was only getting the 404 for a few hours yesterday morning.

It also means that yes, the new server is powered on and is properly handling HTTP requests.  As I've said before (and elsewhere), the files have been transferred, and yak is in the process of doing some final tweaks to the system before bringing opening it up to the public.

...which, in turn, means FA should be back to serving you your pr0nz within 48 hours.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

Remembers the heinz ketchup commercials... Anticipaaattion...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 31, 2008)

Yay! fchan is made of fail with their repetitive image.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 31, 2008)

And I thought *I* was old enough to remember the "Anticipation" commercial! 

FA admins should put up a sign that reads:
"We're not responsible for the jism tsunami that follows", or some such. 

d.m.f.
("CLEANUP ON AISLE 2!")


----------



## Range (Jul 31, 2008)

TheComet said:


> I have so much audio I need to load up to FA when it goes back up, a dozen songs or so I think on top of a few drawings, plus I need to update my Impulse content.....whew





Electrocat said:


> I've got like twenty pics to upload I cant wait!



Again I say "Who wants to bet that there'll be another server crash from a mass upload?"


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd bet against it.

But that's because I'm a host, and know the server spec.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 31, 2008)

Range said:


> Again I say "Who wants to bet that there'll be another server crash from a mass upload?"



Nah, that won't happen ..... erm .....







*SCNR! XD*


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 31, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Nah, that won't happen ..... erm .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC WIN!

You did this? xDD


----------



## Kusatsu (Jul 31, 2008)

Well the announcement says after FA:U, but I've no idea when _that_ is?


----------



## atsf4620 (Jul 31, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Nah, that won't happen ..... erm .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't think that will happen but, damn thats funny


----------



## Deltaru (Jul 31, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> O: what was the flaw? :3 -clueless-



Well you see if a fly was as big as two moons tacked onto Uranus, then it'll only be as big as the two moons with your ass tacked to it, if you catch my drift *groan*


----------



## Papi the Fox (Jul 31, 2008)

I just love how the server was down when I finally decided to make an account! I lost contact with a lot of people from another site, and a guy I know was like "Hey, we're all on FA!" Lo and behold, site's down. X3

I don't draw, but I write. I might have some stuff to upload in a few months, so if the server crashes, at least I won't be a part of the cause, lol. 

I kid, the server's gonna be fine. If anything, I'm just kinda excited about it coming back online.


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 31, 2008)

Kusatsu said:


> Well the announcement says after FA:U, but I've no idea when _that_ is?



August 1-3, which is this Friday through Sunday.

I'm betting it won't be up until after that, frankly. Today is the last day of July, and from what I'm reading, it will not be up any time today.

I said when I found out what caused the crash that it would be August before it came back. A number of people said, "No, no, no...they have over ten thousand dollars in donations to get something much faster than that."

I gloat.


----------



## Kahn (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't wait for FA to come back, I miss it!


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 31, 2008)

Y'know, I might attend FA:U just to poke Dragoneer the whole time...

...If it wasn't a couple thousand miles away. D: D: D:

Oh well, FA'll be back up eventually. Just stick it out.


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm picturing the scene at FA:U now.  People hanging around, drawing, chatting, rocking out to the live band... suddenly a guy bursts into the room, huge grin on his face.  "GUYS!" he shouts.  "FUR AFFINITY JUST WENT BACK UP!"  A massive cheer erupts.  Moments later, there is a stampede for the hotel rooms, and the con space is virtually empty.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 31, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> I'm picturing the scene at FA:U now.  People hanging around, drawing, chatting, rocking out to the live band... suddenly a guy bursts into the room, huge grin on his face.  "GUYS!" he shouts.  "FUR AFFINITY JUST WENT BACK UP!"  A massive cheer erupts.  Moments later, there is a stampede for the hotel rooms, and the con space is virtually empty.


Furmageddon is near!!!! xD


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 31, 2008)

If I have to wait any longer I'm surely going insane.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 31, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> Y'know, I might attend FA:U just to poke Dragoneer the whole time...
> 
> ...If it wasn't a couple thousand miles away. D: D: D:
> 
> Oh well, FA'll be back up eventually. Just stick it out.



:3 I'll give him pokes for you~

lol, umm me and Ap are leaving for FA:U in a few short hours, hopefully FA is back, up and running when we return!!

-packs her things, counts her money and gets dressed-


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 31, 2008)

So FA going back up is most likely after FA:U then...


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Jul 31, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> I'm picturing the scene at FA:U now.  People hanging around, drawing, chatting, rocking out to the live band... suddenly a guy bursts into the room, huge grin on his face.  "GUYS!" he shouts.  "FUR AFFINITY JUST WENT BACK UP!"  A massive cheer erupts.  Moments later, there is a stampede for the hotel rooms, and the con space is virtually empty.



I wish I could be there to watch that.  =>.<=


----------



## Tremaine (Jul 31, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> I'm picturing the scene at FA:U now.  People hanging around, drawing, chatting, rocking out to the live band... suddenly a guy bursts into the room, huge grin on his face.  "GUYS!" he shouts.  "FUR AFFINITY JUST WENT BACK UP!"  A massive cheer erupts.  Moments later, there is a stampede for the hotel rooms, and the con space is virtually empty.



Heehee! I was thinking the same thing. >_<;;


----------



## Range (Jul 31, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> :3 I'll give him pokes for you~
> 
> lol, umm me and Ap are leaving for FA:U in a few short hours, hopefully FA is back, up and running when we return!!
> 
> -packs her things, counts her money and gets dressed-



Poke'em some for me too please =O


----------



## blade (Jul 31, 2008)

The poor 'neer's going to be black and blue.

relax, it'll be up when it's up.  Just aim the cutesy eyes at the page and it'll appear.




disclaimer: page'll be up when it is good and ready to pop up.  Cutesy eyes may not get the site to pop up faster.  Any finger related injuries are not the responsibility of Fur Affinity.


----------



## TheComet (Jul 31, 2008)

Range said:


> Again I say "Who wants to bet that there'll be another server crash from a mass upload?"


 
Maybe it'll be from everyfur who owns a subwoofer playing my music for the first time X3


----------



## ZeroGiga (Jul 31, 2008)

Sry for me sounding like I moron, but what's FA:U? Is it today??


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 31, 2008)

ZeroGiga said:


> Sry for me sounding like I moron, but what's FA:U? Is it today??



FA:U = Fur Affinity: United, a fairly new furry convention held in Newark, NJ.  People who are setting things up and some folks who are attending are probably going to be there today.  I know I will.  The con is from the 1st-3rd.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

George Carlin had a small gag about NJ. Kiss her where it smells, take her to New Jersey...


----------



## Lig (Jul 31, 2008)

*reads latest update on site status. Gets excited seeing the four hour comment. Sees THREE DAY comment.* ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I know. These things take there time and such. I respect that. I just hate being jerked around. I'm told one thing at one point. Then another. And another. UG! I was jumping with joy on the 28th when I thought it was coming back up thinking "Hey it's coming back up on my birthday!" and got yet another disappointment. Ug! *bashes head against wall* 

Oh well I guess that's just the way things work. Keep doing what you guys do FA staff. We'll all be ecstatic once the site's back up and running.


----------



## nemoralis (Jul 31, 2008)

I've always been of the opinion that setting a projected date waaay in the future is much better than setting something realistic. Stuff always comes up, the realistic time comes and goes and people are going "WTF?"

And dammit, NJ is way too far to go for a con.


----------



## gabumon2001 (Jul 31, 2008)

Lig said:


> *reads latest update on site status. Gets excited seeing the four hour comment. Sees THREE DAY comment.* ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know. These things take there time and such. I respect that. I just hate being jerked around. I'm told one thing at one point. Then another. And another. UG! I was jumping with joy on the 28th when I thought it was coming back up thinking "Hey it's coming back up on my birthday!" and got yet another disappointment. Ug! *bashes head against wall*
> 
> Oh well I guess that's just the way things work. Keep doing what you guys do FA staff. We'll all be ecstatic once the site's back up and running.


 
I agree with u put if it can be up in 4 hours i think they should do it unless by doing so the code thing cannot continue but i am personal sick of waiting.


----------



## Lig (Jul 31, 2008)

gabumon2001 said:


> I agree with u put if it can be up in 4 hours i think they should do it unless by doing so the code thing cannot continue but i am personal sick of waiting.



Actually I'm not saying they should rush it. Would I like it if they brought it back up in four hours? You bet I would! But at the same time I don't wanna see it go up for like 20 minutes only to have it go back offline because the time wasn't taken to do it right.


----------



## Auros (Jul 31, 2008)

nemoralis said:


> I've always been of the opinion that setting a projected date waaay in the future is much better than setting something realistic. Stuff always comes up, the realistic time comes and goes and people are going "WTF?"



My thoughts exactly. I don't really care anymore what the admins are saying about when the site will be back. My prediction is August 16th. I had to go through the same thing with Brawl (first it was at Wii launch, then fall 2007, then February 2008, then finally March 2008. The longer I end up waiting, the less I end up caring about how soon it happens.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 31, 2008)

Auros said:


> My thoughts exactly. I don't really care anymore what the admins are saying about when the site will be back. My prediction is August 16th. I had to go through the same thing with Brawl (first it was at Wii launch, then fall 2007, then February 2008, then finally March 2008. The longer I end up waiting, the less I end up caring about how soon it happens.



I wouldn't mind the 16th. It'd be my birthday and I turn 18 
The gift of furry pr0n... o.=.O


----------



## Bluefire (Jul 31, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> Data server has been installed in the colo.
> RAM upgrades have been installed in the database server.
> 
> Data server's OS has been performance tuned (kernel parameters for tcp stack/file system).
> ...



WOOO!!! It's almost back =D


----------



## Toonces (Jul 31, 2008)

Just tell us it's never coming back and then when it does we can all be surprised.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 31, 2008)

TooncesFA said:


> Just tell us it's never coming back and then when it does we can all be surprised.



*Pounces Toonces and tickles him*

SPOILSPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow.  Brand-new, super-fast server and they're performing database optimizations.  Sounds like the 'Neer ain't the only one using this downtime as an excuse to make improvements that have been needed for a long time.  But with a server this powerful, what benefit could more optimization possibly have? ....hmmmmm


----------



## supersonic250 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slams head against keyboard at the thought of waiting until Monday...  But then resolves to be patient with a deep sigh...*  

Just keep up the good work on getting the site back up and running.   I'll wait as long as it takes! ^_^;


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Jul 31, 2008)

You people are all so smart and beautiful... it's just blowing my mind!

Dragoneer... you are a god... although I'm still not sure how dragons can be furry... wouldn't they be scaily? Well, whatever... I'm almost certain it's none of my business.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 1, 2008)

What kind of connection will the server have when it comes back up.(t1, t2, t3)  You might need a t3 for the amount of uploads your going to get that first week or so.


----------



## Springstof (Aug 1, 2008)

hey folks!! i have a spare 250 s-ata maxtor here with me...may it help to speed up some little non-mainstream back-up remained operations? i'm so desperately waiting for FA to come back up that i wil sell my whole Desktop just to be sure that could help speedin' up everything over here at FA colo's center even if i know that there's an unrealistically huge gap between my "tiny-and-cute" 5 ghz amd dual-core 2GB RAM ...and TROGDOR!! but..who knows...even the smallestest ant would help the Elephants Crew  winning the battle...oh, such a romantically moved dreamer i'm, am i not?


----------



## McRoz (Aug 1, 2008)

Just a quick question: will the search bar be back?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 1, 2008)

McRoz said:


> Just a quick question: will the search bar be back?


Try using the search on the forums to find answers about the mainsite's search.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn. You were faster than me Rhainor. ^^


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 1, 2008)

WiFi and/or Bluetooth, anyone? 

d.m.f.
(Left-coaster, won't be there...)


----------



## lostcat461 (Aug 1, 2008)

As furs sit waiting,
affinity sleep softly.
Dream of site surfing.


----------



## Samael (Aug 1, 2008)

Why does that poem make me think the site is actually Cthulhu now? ._.


----------



## Shirazzi (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow I cant wait until it comes back, its been really slow. I've actually joined Myspace and posted on Craigslist. Joined Newgrounds and added a lot of subscriptions to YouTube. Not having a working TV sucks because I finally got my 360 back and cant play it. I've just been working on my fursuit and needed some info, that I can only find on FA. Plus I still haven't gotten my badge commission from Squeedgemonster and been kind of peeved with that. Overall this month has literally sucked, especially without the money.


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Aug 1, 2008)

RAWR! D:< IT STILL NOT WORKING! T.T
DAMMIT FURAFFINITY RETURN!


----------



## lostcat461 (Aug 1, 2008)

Samael said:


> Why does that poem make me think the site is actually Cthulhu now? ._.


 
Well, I have seen a few tenticles uploaded, and several things that upon viewing would make man go mad.  But I don't think FA sleeps in old R'lyeh. Never know though, ask Dragoneer.


----------



## isthisagoodname (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I'm getting a 500 error now when I go to FAP, so it looks like that's down as well.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 1, 2008)

Nooo!! I can't wait any longer... I'm just gonna burst through the Offline page and into the site..Muhahhahaha









*(Don't take this seriously... I'm only playing around to pass the time..haha)*


----------



## Springstof (Aug 1, 2008)

well..btw..how FA:U is going like? you know ..i wish i were there but..for..ehr.. unfixable geographical reason i think i might be a little bit too far away from that place...

so...i'd rather know how FA:U is going like...


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 1, 2008)

Springstof said:


> well..btw..how FA:U is going like? you know ..i wish i were there but..for..ehr.. unfixable geographical reason i think i might be a little bit too far away from that place...
> 
> so...i'd rather know how FA:U is going like...



Mate I wish I was going as well... But I'm trapped in the land of Oz for now, until Midfur in december... FA:U sounds like it's a blast..hahahahaha


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 1, 2008)

very very very funny dragon-lover. Oh if only it was that simple


----------



## Buck (Aug 1, 2008)

SabbathSilverclaw said:


> Yep.  The little kiddies don't go whining to the admin because they saw a boob or porn when the picture was blatantly marked as mature content.  Had several of my pictures removed thanks to annoying little prats over on DA.



Wow, it's a wonder I found your reply x3

I thought dA didn't allow visual porn anyway... just "artistic nude." x3 No arousal and such... unless you're in the writing field, where all things are fair play >: D

The difference between the little kiddies on FA and the little kiddies on dA is, essentially, the little kiddies here are actually looking for the porn x3 the little ones on dA are looking for anime 
Isn't that how it goes?


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> very very very funny dragon-lover. Oh if only it was that simple



I wish it was that simple (Hacking with a paint brush)  but then site security would be hard to maintain.


----------



## Buck (Aug 1, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> RAWR! D:< IT STILL NOT WORKING! T.T
> DAMMIT FURAFFINITY RETURN!



You're almost there! keep trying D: We're counting on YOU and you alone!

You see, all of our F5 keys are broken. Blast.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 1, 2008)

Three more days.....just three more days....

*starts crying* OH GOD, I CAN'T GO THROUGH WITH THIS! I CAN'T HACK FA REHAB!


----------



## Springstof (Aug 1, 2008)

the destiny of the whole furgeekhood is in the hands of One Great Hero only!!

we're prayin' for you to be successful, our brave, corageous knight!!


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 1, 2008)

Buck said:


> Wow, it's a wonder I found your reply x3
> 
> I thought dA didn't allow visual porn anyway... just "artistic nude." x3 No arousal and such... unless you're in the writing field, where all things are fair play >: D
> 
> ...



You'd be surprised at what I've found on dA.  Even a tasteful nude not really showing anything can be removed because of someone having a hissy fit.  

I prefer FA anyway, it isn't so full of elitist wanna-be artists that draw nothing but pre-school scribbles.  Sure, there's a few, but they don't go jump down your throat because they're so jealous of your own scribbles.

Not to mention, I've gotten some good advice from the many people here on FA to help improve on my own art.


----------



## Petrock (Aug 1, 2008)

Buck said:


> Wow, it's a wonder I found your reply x3
> 
> I thought dA didn't allow visual porn anyway... just "artistic nude." x3 No arousal and such... unless you're in the writing field, where all things are fair play >: D
> 
> ...



It's funny, recently DA won't remove any porn as long as it doesn't fit their very specific and very bland rules on what porn actually constitutes. As long as there's no penetration visible, tentacle rape is perfectly fine, and so are things in similar themes.


----------



## Roco (Aug 1, 2008)

Petrock said:


> It's funny, recently DA won't remove any porn as long as it doesn't fit their very specific and very bland rules on what porn actually constitutes. As long as there's no *penetration visible*, tentacle rape is perfectly fine, and so are things in similar themes.



It seems vore is one theme that escapes alot of the censoring there especially one picture I'm surprised hasn't gotten taken down. The one in question was vore and unbirthing involving cub like characters one of which had his balls clearly showing and clearly visible is the vaginal penetration of another cubs head into the cub's vagina.

In fact all of those who commented said they liked it in a funny way or other.

My guess is since this person is a well known artist with good art, popularity, and a running comic as it seems, that this one time vore pick the artist posted was more praised for being different and funny then labeled as porn. I think more than anything since people like her, most likely the kids in question viewing it, don't care to report the deviation.

In short, I think it's all about who likes you and who really even cares. (for instance, me not being well known and all would have most if not all my vore work taken down for explicit breaking of the rules)


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Aug 1, 2008)

Buck said:


> You're almost there! keep trying D: We're counting on YOU and you alone!
> 
> You see, all of our F5 keys are broken. Blast.


-keeps trying, F5 key breaks- DAMMIT! D:
oh well, till FA comes back, i post one art on here:




My two fursonas, Kyubi and Ian. :3


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Aug 1, 2008)

Springstof said:


> the destiny of the whole furgeekhood is in the hands of One Great Hero only!!
> 
> we're prayin' for you to be successful, our brave, corageous knight!!


and who might that be? :3


----------



## Springstof (Aug 1, 2008)

Prince F5!! the Only, the Unique, the Unbeatable, the Undefeatable geeatest Warrior Prince that will bring back FA to life!!


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Aug 1, 2008)

Springstof said:


> Prince F5!! the Only, the Unique, the Unbeatable, the Undefeatable geeatest Warrior Prince that will bring back FA to life!!


You mean this guy?


----------



## Springstof (Aug 1, 2008)

yes! he's the man!!


----------



## zontan (Aug 1, 2008)

How much you want to bet the instant FA comes back online, everyone who's been FA deprived for a month will immediately try to upload everything they've done all at once, immediately resulting in ANOTHER server crash?

Just sayin'. My natural pessimist hates you all.


----------



## Range (Aug 1, 2008)

zontan said:


> How much you want to bet the instant FA comes back online, everyone who's been FA deprived for a month will immediately try to upload everything they've done all at once, immediately resulting in ANOTHER server crash?
> 
> Just sayin'. My natural pessimist hates you all.



Said that already =3


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 1, 2008)

zontan said:


> How much you want to bet the instant FA comes back online, everyone who's been FA deprived for a month will immediately try to upload everything they've done all at once, immediately resulting in ANOTHER server crash?
> 
> Just sayin'. My natural pessimist hates you all.


This scenario has been proposed and debunked several times in the last few days.


----------



## starsfall (Aug 1, 2008)

Ugh..* ridiculous*. I'm seriously on strike now. Here are some other awesome IMO furry art websites to check while this sh*t goes down (in case you're oblivious).  
*
furryartpile.com   (sweet)
yiffit.com/furverts.com   
artspots.com/jaxpad.com
myfursona.com
http://us.vclart.net/vcl/
*


----------



## Petrock (Aug 1, 2008)

starsfall said:


> Ugh..* ridiculous*. I'm seriously on strike now. Here are some other awesome IMO furry art websites to check while this sh*t goes down (in case you're oblivious).
> *
> furryartpile.com   (sweet)
> yiffit.com/furverts.com
> ...



FAP is to FA what Sheezyart is to DA.
VCL is good for a quick fix, but not so big on the community, at least that's what I've seen.

Haven't heard of the rest.

Thanks for the links though. =o


----------



## Petrock (Aug 1, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> and who might that be? :3



You scare me, you remind me too much of myself. XD


----------



## starsfall (Aug 1, 2008)

Np ;-). I know, just recently decided to google abit and those came up. Yiffit.com is part of Furverts.com I believe as well as Artspots.com to Jaxpad.com. Only thing is you need to apply to get into Artspots. There's also the Furry Wikipedia which is Furry.wikia.com where you can give a general description of your char. Rather neat . Also it's *http://us.vclart.net/vcl/ *for VCL. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Rabid (Aug 1, 2008)

Range said:


> Said that already =3



EVERYBODY'S said that already


----------



## zontan (Aug 2, 2008)

Rabid said:


> EVERYBODY'S said that already



I am not at all surprised. But I'm far too lazy to search through 30 pages of posts and I felt like saying it. So there.

I'm totally awesome at logic, because when I don't like what it tells me, I ignore it. =P


----------



## NightFox72 (Aug 2, 2008)

Finally FA is going to be back up ^^


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 2, 2008)

U wouldn't mind a Star Wars-style announcement of FA's return when it is back online... 

d.m.f.
("This GurStar is a FULLY OPERATIONAL furporn station!" *evil maniacal Imperial laughter*  )


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 2, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> U wouldn't mind a Star Wars-style announcement of FA's return when it is back online...
> 
> d.m.f.
> ("This GurStar is a FULLY OPERATIONAL furporn station!" *evil maniacal Imperial laughter*  )



_(SCROLLS UP SCREEN)
_
O*nce a long time ago.. In a far away universe, much like our own, There was a peaceful race of Furaffinian's...  The Furaffinian's was a race built of many species, From the humble small furry mouse to the huge scalie Dragons of fire and flight..

For many years the Furaffinian's lived in peace with all but a few... Their main export of 'unique' artworks coverted by many other races.. from other fur's to the Barbaric Humans they shared a planet with..

UNTIL one day that peace was shattered..

The Evil Horde know as 'Server Hardware Fail' came to strip then of their art.. and horde them up in the captured city of Furaffinty.net.. The horde cast out all the Furaffinian's from their grand city, and shut the gates tight...

And so it stayed for over twenty eight nights... However King Neer and a few humble Hero's of FA Knew what to do, Asking his people for aid.. Neer traveled long and far with the last of his cities gold.  Neer sort out the two beings that could help defeat "Server hardware fail"

TO BE CONTINUED...


*_How about that?_ Hahahahhaha*....
*​


----------



## Bladewing (Aug 2, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> _(SCROLLS UP SCREEN)
> _
> O*nce a long time ago.. In a far away universe, much like our own, There was a peaceful race of Furaffinian's...  The Furaffinian's was a race built of many species, From the humble small furry mouse to the huge scalie Dragons of fire and flight..
> 
> ...



That is made of so much win. You sir, are awesome.


----------



## Spikethecanadianlizard (Aug 2, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> _(SCROLLS UP SCREEN)_​
> 
> O*nce a long time ago.. In a far away universe, much like our own, There was a peaceful race of Furaffinian's... The Furaffinian's was a race built of many species, From the humble small furry mouse to the huge scalie Dragons of fire and flight..*​
> *For many years the Furaffinian's lived in peace with all but a few... Their main export of 'unique' artworks coverted by many other races.. from other fur's to the Barbaric Humans they shared a planet with..*​
> ...


 
W00t! starwars spoof for teh win!

so yeah... this server crash has taken forever! i have been without FA for a month, and during that time I had angina like, three times... that never happens when FA was up!  is my health somehow connected to that of the site?


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 2, 2008)

Bladewing said:


> That is made of so much win. You sir, are awesome.



Hahahaha.. Thanks


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 2, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> [/I][/B]_How about that?_ Hahahahhaha*....
> *





d.m.f.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 2, 2008)

Spikethecanadianlizard said:


> W00t! starwars spoof for teh win!
> 
> so yeah... this server crash has taken forever! i have been without FA for a month, and during that time I had angina like, three times... that never happens when FA was up!  is my health somehow connected to that of the site?


Oooch! Rest and get well soon! @.@ I don't want to see any fur die on me before I do.... x.x

d.m.f.
*ponders playing some Bowie CDs...*


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Aug 2, 2008)

DX I had so much imagination going on during this time FA was offline.. over 50+ arts.. x.x FA is going to be dead by the time i am done submitting them all.. x,x;;

... GAH! I CAN'T TAKE THIS ANYMORE!!!!!!! D:<
*starts shooting up the place*


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 2, 2008)

It should be up by tomorrow or Monday 
If not, expect MAJOR BAWWWWWWWWing


----------



## badmedicyninc22 (Aug 2, 2008)

^---holy crap stainMcgorver love the avatar *metallica, yay!*

And man, if my b.f doesn't shut up about the site being down. . .I will kill him. . .so if it isn't soon. . .you will be short a viewer, muwahahaha!  :]


----------



## Furlock (Aug 2, 2008)

There should be a contest to see who has the most art to upload!


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Aug 2, 2008)

Furlock said:


> There should be a contest to see who has the most art to upload!


and i would so win that. =] just today i finished 10+ art. And i've been having about 10+ art finished every day. X] 28 days, 10+ art, you do the math. X]


----------



## Furlock (Aug 2, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> and i would so win that. =] just today i finished 10+ art. And i've been having about 10+ art finished every day. X] 28 days, 10+ art, you do the math. X]


Oh lordy!  That should be good!


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 2, 2008)

Furlock said:


> There should be a contest to see who has the most art to upload!



I would lose, but then, I have only 30 pics that are finished to upload once FA is back up.  I've got others waiting to be colored, finished, fleshed out... you name it.

I got impatient waiting for FA, so I slapped all the new stuff up on furryartpile.com under this same username.


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 2, 2008)

Furlock said:


> There should be a contest to see who has the most art to upload!




id loose even more.. haha i only got like one picture of my puppy to upload..


----------



## Drakaji (Aug 2, 2008)

Furlock said:


> There should be a contest to see who has the most art to upload *that isn't photographs*!



Fixed

Anticipation sucks. Also, browsing through a month's worth of art is going to be a long process.


----------



## Mobius1 (Aug 2, 2008)

ok i thought that they have gotten the server and programmed it or did they misstype? And when the hell is FA going to be back!!!??!?!


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 2, 2008)

I know this may have been asked before, but what date was furaffinity possibly returning?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 2, 2008)

Mobius1 said:


> ok i thought that they have gotten the server and programmed it or did they misstype? And when the hell is FA going to be back!!!??!?!


The data was transferred a while ago.  Yak's been making some final adjustments and updates to the site before bringing it back online.  Said updates took longer than initially predicted, so the current ETA is "Monday morning at the latest".


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 2, 2008)

Mobius1 said:


> ok i thought that they have gotten the server and programmed it or did they misstype? And when the hell is FA going to be back!!!??!?!


 
The server could have gone back online Thursday, but they decided to keep it offline to tweak it for performance. 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22621


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Aug 2, 2008)

One month worth of art from me.. about 10+ pics a day i have done... oh lawdeh.. X]


----------



## ZeroGiga (Aug 3, 2008)

ThreeTailedKitsune said:


> One month worth of art from me.. about 10+ pics a day i have done... oh lawdeh.. X]



Ditto. I have some stuff for this site, too... something I wouldn't DARE to post on DA. >


----------



## Bladewing (Aug 3, 2008)

ZeroGiga said:


> Ditto. I have some stuff for this site, too... something I wouldn't DARE to post on DA. >



Same. DA would asplode of graphic porn. 

Srsly, the other night i was in a chat that mentioned sexual acts may occur... now this kind of warning is in our chats *regularly* and no one has bothered us. But this time we got threatened by a mod to change what it said and not commit sex acts or they'd shut our chat down. >.> Never mind the 100000000000 chats with the same thing.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 3, 2008)

I've got seventeen full-color pieces that I've done, as well as a story.  That's a lot for me, I usually uploaded one or two pieces a week, with the site down I've had more time to draw and less time to get distracted by browsing and browsing....


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 3, 2008)

I've only got one bit of art worth uploading... I guess I'll have to wait for the flash flood of submissions to die down before posing mine...hahahaha I want it to stay on the front page for a least a split second...hahahahah


----------



## Springstof (Aug 3, 2008)

oh..speakin'  'bout sex chats and new artwork to upload...well..i might say that Fa will be down again due to a deadly pleasant prostatic orgasm of submissions!!

yeah i know..it's not funny...but it's pleasant, right?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

Umm...
...
...
I WANT FA BACK UP ON SUNDAY!


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Aug 3, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Umm...
> ...
> ...
> I WANT FA BACK UP ON SUNDAY!



Ugh, me too! >_< lol


----------



## Range (Aug 3, 2008)

Springstof said:


> oh..speakin'  'bout sex chats and new artwork to upload...well..i might say that Fa will be down again due to a deadly pleasant prostatic orgasm of submissions!!
> 
> yeah i know..it's not funny...but it's pleasant, right?



again, already said that, though not worded that way...

While I'm at it I might as well upload the picture I colored and maybe the trainer card I did for a RP guild on gaia


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 3, 2008)

I thought this was a discussion about zombies -_-


----------



## Winterbeast (Aug 3, 2008)

So the roll out of the site is tomorrow morning. I wonder if this is comparable to a birth or an cumshot?


----------



## stevefarfan (Aug 3, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> So the roll out of the site is tomorrow morning. I wonder if this is comparable to a birth or an cumshot?



uh... waking up from a comma?


----------



## Winterbeast (Aug 3, 2008)

hah! I suppose that's better than having a Period...


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 3, 2008)

It'll be like one of those little bugs that live under rocks and roll up into a ball when messed with and then wait until everything is quit for a while before sticking out her little antennas and then trying to get flipped back over on her multiple little legs. Hopefully no birds will be watching.


----------



## nemoralis (Aug 3, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> hah! I suppose that's better than having a Period...





Yeah, this is ass. And not the good kind, either.

>_>

<_<

GIVE ME MY BLOODY FAPSITE BACK!


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 3, 2008)

Man! people are getting desperate around here.  That why you save everything to your own pc.  I haven't had shortage of porn yet.(2gb(128mb stories)


----------



## Buck (Aug 3, 2008)

Roco said:


> It seems vore is one theme that escapes alot of the censoring there especially one picture I'm surprised hasn't gotten taken down. The one in question was vore and unbirthing involving cub like characters one of which had his balls clearly showing and clearly visible is the vaginal penetration of another cubs head into the cub's vagina.
> 
> In fact all of those who commented said they liked it in a funny way or other.
> 
> ...



I should mention that I was using "kiddies" to mean children :3

perhaps you were, too, though D:


----------



## Buck (Aug 3, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> hah! I suppose that's better than having a Period...



XD thank you for that.


----------



## Buck (Aug 3, 2008)

Geez, everyone got 10+ pics done everyday and such... all I finished was two songs and some scrap recordings for future reference x3

I'm wondering if I should wait, though, to submit them. You know, for another month, so they actually get some attention x3

...

but I want to submit so badly D:

This sucks x3


----------



## UnicornPrae (Aug 3, 2008)

Half past twelve and I am watching the FA in the house all alone. How I hate spend the evening without my daily pron. There is not a server out there. No one to catch my ISP. Gimme, Gimme, Gimme a Fender after midnight.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 3, 2008)

I wonder what time in Monday will the site pop up.


----------



## Deltaru (Aug 3, 2008)

UnicornPrae said:


> Half past twelve and I am watching the FA in the house all alone. How I hate spend the evening without my daily pron. There is not a server out there. No one to catch my ISP. Gimme, Gimme, Gimme a Fender after midnight.



Aww... *pets* I think we're all suffering from our lack of Fender... D: Roll on Monday! Although I'm a little concerned that it's gonna be packed tomorrow, so we won't get much chance to use it. I also find it odd that there are no more updates from our Masters working on Trog and Nova :O

Still, I don't doubt them. I'm sure it'll be okay.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 3, 2008)

You have 962 new submissions in your inbox. Day 1.


----------



## Springstof (Aug 3, 2008)

i have a Fender...but no Fa unfortunately...hell yes Fenders are the funkiest wooden-made stuff ever made for musicians...but its simply not the same without the Furryness!! WHO IN THE HELL WOULD LIKE A FUNKY-THINGY WITHOUT THE FURRY-THINGY??

that means....GIVE US BACK OUR BELOVED FURRY DISPENSER RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 3, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I wonder what time in Monday will the site pop up.




Its said to be up in the morning..

I'm gonna check soon as i wake up....

bearing in mind i live in the uk things may take a small while to reach me.

 Edit:  I bet on my first day with FA back online i will end up with over 1K of messages (Bearning in mind i had about 300-400 before it went down.


----------



## Buck (Aug 3, 2008)

TehSean said:


> You have 962 new submissions in your inbox. Day 1.





			
				FurCity said:
			
		

> I bet on my first day with FA back online i will end up with over 1K of messages (Bearning in mind i had about 300-400 before it went down.)





I don't have many visual artists in my watchbox. I am immune >: D

mwarharhar :3


----------



## isthisagoodname (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm seeing a lot of these "I've got about [insert double/triple digit amount] pieces to upload! I WANT MY PORN UPLOADED" posts. 

You guys must have tons of free time to do all those works in a month.


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 3, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> I'm seeing a lot of these "I've got about [insert double/triple digit amount] pieces to upload! I WANT MY PORN UPLOADED" posts.
> 
> You guys must have tons of free time to do all those works in a month.




good thing theres a "nuke submissions" butten when you get over tripple didgets of  submissions


----------



## Obsydian (Aug 3, 2008)

@scruffywolf:  AMEN


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 3, 2008)

scruffywolf said:


> good thing theres a "nuke submissions" butten when you get over tripple didgets of  submissions




True to that mate..hahaha And your gonna have to do it more than once I'd say..hahaha 

*Looks out into sea of Fur-artists*.. It looks like a floods coming our way..


----------



## ILikeYourArt (Aug 3, 2008)

Man your stations. The floodgates will be opening soon.


----------



## nemoralis (Aug 3, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> Man! people are getting desperate around here.  That why you save everything to your own pc.  I haven't had shortage of porn yet.(2gb(128mb stories)



Yeah, I've saved it all to my hard drive. But I like the NEW stuff, too. Sure, I can go through my archives (and do, frequently), but new stuff is cool.

 >_>


----------



## nuclearkielbasa (Aug 3, 2008)

Springstof said:


> that means....GIVE US BACK OUR BELOVED FURRY DISPENSER RIGHT NOW!!!



NEED A FURRY DISPENSAH HERE NEED A FURRY DISPENSAH HERE NEED A FURRY DISPENSAH HERE NEED A FURRY DISPENSAH HERE NEED A FURRY DISPENSAH HERE


----------



## Bladewing (Aug 3, 2008)

Chill dudes..... it's only 7 hours till midnight (EST). just think about it in chunks of time. seven hours till midnight. seven hours after that FA could be up. Don't add it together and think about how much time it is total. It's so much easier thinking of it in small amounts. And heck, you know as well as I do that it could be up earlier than seven a.m. eastern. ^_^ Just chiiiiiiill. All will be well..


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Aug 3, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> I'm seeing a lot of these "I've got about [insert double/triple digit amount] pieces to upload! I WANT MY PORN UPLOADED" posts.
> 
> You guys must have tons of free time to do all those works in a month.


actually yes i did. 8D cause it's quicker for me when i dun needa color. :3 traditional! 8D


----------



## UnicornPrae (Aug 3, 2008)

Bladewing said:


> Chill dudes..... it's only 7 hours till midnight (EST). just think about it in chunks of time. seven hours till midnight. seven hours after that FA could be up. Don't add it together and think about how much time it is total. It's so much easier thinking of it in small amounts. And heck, you know as well as I do that it could be up earlier than seven a.m. eastern. ^_^ Just chiiiiiiill. All will be well..




I have an advantage in that I will sleep most of that away.....


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 3, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> I'm seeing a lot of these "I've got about [insert double/triple digit amount] pieces to upload! I WANT MY PORN UPLOADED" posts.
> 
> You guys must have tons of free time to do all those works in a month.



That's kind of mah income these days... 

And yeah, lots of freebieness.


----------



## Springstof (Aug 3, 2008)

well.you know what? i live in Europe (GMT) and i'm just 45 minutes away to midnight!! i'm sooo lucky!!! 

unfortunately i won't wait untill the sun rises 'cos i have to go to bed sooner than usual this night....but, i'll promise that, once got up from the bed, tomorrow morning, checkin' up FA will be the first thing i'll do!!

PROMISE!!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm living in the united states where midnight is 11 hours away!!! Just think that in seven hours after that FA could be back up! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## isthisagoodname (Aug 3, 2008)

Provided it's actually UP by then.

I recall them saying it must be up by Monday, but did they give a specific time?


----------



## Samael (Aug 3, 2008)

> I'm seeing a lot of these "I've got about [insert double/triple digit amount] pieces to upload! I WANT MY PORN UPLOADED" posts.
> 
> You guys must have tons of free time to do all those works in a month.



All time is free time when you don't have a life - I got me fifty two sketches done within a week, whilst on holiday =B I think I qualify as being a Very Sad Person.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 3, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> Provided it's actually UP by then.
> 
> I recall them saying it must be up by Monday, but did they give a specific time?


No.  I asked yak about it in IRC, whether he had a specific time in mind or just "sometime monday", and he said it was "sometime monday".


----------



## Springstof (Aug 3, 2008)

time..you speak about time..my poor unwise fellow...don't you know time is as predictable as a full-streaming rushing river after two months of rain?

Time is in thy mind...is in the dreams of thine...always remember!!

hey J.R.R!! challenge me if you dare!!!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

you know, the one thing I really do have some worries about is that when it comes back up I wont see some of teh folks I really liked talking to. I really do hope they'll be there after a while, I didnt have an online mate or anythign but I would just be sad not to talk to some of the ones I got along with well you know?


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 3, 2008)

Either that or much worse i have manange to do a lot of sketches.


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm of the thinking it won't be up until probably this Friday...


----------



## Bladewing (Aug 3, 2008)

Sslaxx said:


> I'm of the thinking it won't be up until probably this Friday...



Well they *did* say Monday was the absolute *outside*. Which means unless something horrible happens, it won't take till Friday. 

So I'm curious... why do you think it'll take till Friday?


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 3, 2008)

Bladewing said:


> Well they *did* say Monday was the absolute *outside*. Which means unless something horrible happens, it won't take till Friday.
> 
> So I'm curious... why do you think it'll take till Friday?


A feeling, nothing more. I'll be pleasantly surprised if it _does_ go online tomorrow, though.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

Sslaxx said:


> A feeling, nothing more. I'll be pleasantly surprised if it _does_ go online tomorrow, though.



god will intervine somehow, sending a tornado the size of texas that miraculously destroys trogdor but other wise only does $43.39 worth of damage and scares an old guy into stubbing his toe.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> god will intervine somehow, sending a tornado the size of texas that miraculously destroys trogdor but other wise only does $43.39 worth of damage and scares an old guy into stubbing his toe.



i hope not... otherwise ill hunt you down to get my revenge


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> i hope not... otherwise ill hunt you down to get my revenge



what did I do? it was god that sent teh tornado......<< I hope its your granddad that stubs his toe


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> what did I do? it was god that sent teh tornado......<< I hope its your granddad that stubs his toe



0__o right... then id really have a reason to hunt... muahahahahahaha


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 3, 2008)

Bladewing said:


> Well they *did* say Monday was the absolute *outside*. Which means unless something horrible happens, it won't take till Friday.
> 
> So I'm curious... why do you think it'll take till Friday?


 

Probably because Monday is not the first date we were given, FA:U was this weeked and there has been no official notice to the site status forum since Thursday. I personally hope it is back up tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> Probably because Monday is not the first date we were given, FA:U was this weeked and there has been no official notice to the site status forum since Thursday. I personally hope it is back up tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


well, though that may be true, they did say that if need be they could have it up in 4 hours. so, that being siad, all they have to do is give teh facility a call and tell them to put stuff back online. Fact is going 3-4 days without an update isnt really unusuall either. I mean, they're doing an ok job but as you may have noticed tehse guys arent exactly Ted Copple when it comes to keeping us updated.


----------



## Winterbeast (Aug 3, 2008)

I will be able to check at 5 am. just to see if it's there yet...


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 3, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> Probably because Monday is not the first date we were given, FA:U was this weeked and there has been no official notice to the site status forum since Thursday. I personally hope it is back up tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


Site Status is used primarily for news of major status changes and the like. There have been no reasonably major updates to post about since that post on 7/31.  Yak's still working on merging in his code updates.  If he spent the time to merge in _all_ the updates he's worked on, there's no way it'd be done Monday.  He's trying to get as much of it merged in as possible.


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> you know, the one thing I really do have some worries about is that when it comes back up I wont see some of teh folks I really liked talking to. I really do hope they'll be there after a while, I didnt have an online mate or anythign but I would just be sad not to talk to some of the ones I got along with well you know?



Most people use their FA account names here on the forum.  Some even have their FA accounts linked.  Feel free to check them out or gather names to search after FA is active.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> well, though that may be true, they did say that if need be they could have it up in 4 hours. so, that being siad, all they have to do is give teh facility a call and tell them to put stuff back online. Fact is going 3-4 days without an update isnt really unusuall either. I mean, they're doing an ok job but as you may have noticed tehse guys arent exactly Ted Copple when it comes to keeping us updated.



Keep in mind the new server has remote control access- They don't need to contact the colo to do much, now.

Please be patient- The code's almost finished being optimised. It'll be up when it's ready.

I think the FA team have done a splendid job so far, let's let them finish it properly, OK? Rush jobs don't make for stable work.

d.m.f.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 3, 2008)

Who thinks there will be additional delays?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

SabbathSilverclaw said:


> Most people use their FA account names here on the forum.  Some even have their FA accounts linked.  Feel free to check them out or gather names to search after FA is active.



I tried that, and thankfully I did find a few of them. ^_^ it was nice getting to talk, but as can be expected, not every last one them is on the forums. 




dmfalk said:


> Keep in mind the new server has remote control access- They don't need to contact the colo to do much, now.
> 
> Please be patient- The code's almost finished being optimised. It'll be up when it's ready.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying they should rush, lord knows they've done more then I could ever do and I think this is a textbook case of how to handle a web site outage. What I am saying is they have been a tad lax on providing updates. Though it is really nice to know they have remote access. I dont know a ton about computers but something tells me being able to do it yourself instaed of having to call some place a hundred miles away is a good thing


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> What I am saying is they have been a tad lax on providing updates.


There's been nothing to report.  What yak's been doing since the update Thursday is stuff that's very technical in nature, that would do you no good to know the details of.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Aug 3, 2008)

I was able to sneak a peak at the test server, where they're debugging the changes now, off of Dragoner's iPhone. He got it to error out, but they're working on it even here.


----------



## FriskyWoods (Aug 3, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> Please be patient- The code's almost finished being optimised. It'll be up when it's ready.
> 
> I think the FA team have done a splendid job so far, let's let them finish it properly, OK? Rush jobs don't make for stable work.



It's been a month... that's not enough?  We were assured that the site would be back by Monday morning.  That's reasonable, but if the site still isn't online by the end of tomorrow, people (particularly the people who donated money for the new site equipment) will have every right to be upset about it.

The final deadline for the site's relaunch was Monday morning.  Please don't disappoint us.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 3, 2008)

FriskyWoods said:


> It's been a month... that's not enough?  We were assured that the site would be back by Monday morning.  That's reasonable, but if the site still isn't online by the end of tomorrow, people (particularly the people who donated money for the new site equipment) will have every right to be upset about it.
> 
> The final deadline for the site's relaunch was Monday morning.  Please don't disappoint us.


They've been making changes to the site's code using a copy of the site for ages now.  The new server wasn't set up and ready to use until the middle of last week.  Since then, yak's been working on bringing those changes over from the dev-copy of FA to the main site.  Like I said, there's no way he'll be able to get all the things he wants to bring over done, but he's gonna get done what he can get done, and then open it back up to the public sometime tomorrow.

Unless the entire colo facility explodes (knock on wood), FA *will* return tomorrow.


----------



## Furlock (Aug 3, 2008)

Quick question...what is a colo?


----------



## KyubiVash (Aug 3, 2008)

Furlock said:


> Quick question...what is a colo?



A location where the server his housed.


----------



## Furlock (Aug 3, 2008)

KyubiVash said:


> A location where the server his housed.


Meaning Colorado, correct?  That's what I was thinking it was.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 3, 2008)

Furlock said:


> Quick question...what is a colo?


Short for co-location facility.  It's a place where lots of different organzations' servers are all housed and operated from.


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> They've been making changes to the site's code using a copy of the site for ages now.  The new server wasn't set up and ready to use until the middle of last week.  Since then, yak's been working on bringing those changes over from the dev-copy of FA to the main site.  Like I said, there's no way he'll be able to get all the things he wants to bring over done, but he's gonna get done what he can get done, and then open it back up to the public sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Unless the entire colo facility explodes (knock on wood), FA *will* return tomorrow.



pass on kudos and hugs to Yak for the hard work he's done already.  I'm anxious, but I know what a pain code updates and changes can be when rushed.  If it takes more time, I'll wait.  It'll just mean more art to upload when FA does return.

=^.^=


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 3, 2008)

yes!!! and when it does, great pics to be posted from this years COn, I can't wait to see them all!!!


----------



## reallydude (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm playing it safe and pretending the site won't be back until Wednesday; that won't stop me from checking a few times every day, of course, but it's better to steel yourself against disappointment than be blindsided by it.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

reallydude said:


> I'm playing it safe and pretending the site won't be back until Wednesday; that won't stop me from checking a few times every day, of course, but it's better to steel yourself against disappointment than be blindsided by it.



I dont think anyone will be blind sided by it. I'm going to trust in teh staff and continue to check. Just call us happily optimistic


----------



## Auros (Aug 3, 2008)

reallydude said:


> I'm playing it safe and pretending the site won't be back until Wednesday; that won't stop me from checking a few times every day, of course, but it's better to steel yourself against disappointment than be blindsided by it.


I'm still saying the 16th, due to the fact that I leave for a 2 week class that day. Still not sure how I'm going to browse through everything yet.


----------



## Kahn (Aug 3, 2008)

I thought the site was supposed to be back up tomorrow morning? Or did I read it wrong?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

Kahn said:


> I thought the site was supposed to be back up tomorrow morning? Or did I read it wrong?



no, you read it correctly. fact is certain furs here dont have alot of faith in teh FA staff and are being pesimistic. Dont worry, It should be up by monday and I for one have full confidence that it will be


----------



## Kahn (Aug 3, 2008)

I thought that's what I read LOL. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't reading things wrong, or that I wasn't seeing things. Anyways, I'm off to sleepy land, kudos and BIG tiger hugs to the FA staff for all their hard work.


----------



## StarrLion (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> no, you read it correctly. fact is certain furs here dont have alot of faith in teh FA staff and are being pesimistic. Dont worry, It should be up by monday and I for one have full confidence that it will be



If it is.  I will be really surprised.  Nothing is ever simple with computers and servers.  Nothing to do with the staff.  Just how things seem to happen with electronics and such.

>^..^<


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

StarrLion said:


> If it is.  I will be really surprised.  Nothing is ever simple with computers and servers.  Nothing to do with the staff.  Just how things seem to happen with electronics and such.
> 
> >^..^<



well, only thing I expect will keep them off track (since so many folks complaine) will probably be some kind of freak of nature thing like tornados or fire.


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 3, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Site Status is used primarily for news of major status changes and the like. There have been no reasonably major updates to post about since that post on 7/31. Yak's still working on merging in his code updates. If he spent the time to merge in _all_ the updates he's worked on, there's no way it'd be done Monday. He's trying to get as much of it merged in as possible.


 
That makes sense in an every day case, but with the site offline for an extended period, a post every few days would be comforting. Even if it just to say things are going as planned. It would eliminate rumors, reduce anxiety and make people feel like they knew what was going on. I would rather know there will be future updates and if they will cause additional downtime sooner rather than latter. 

I think the staff has done a great job with everything else.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

you know what would be incredibly awsome. if to like mess with allteh folks doubting it would be back on monday, if teh site came up the minute it turned midnight. be like "HA take taht, not only is it up but its up teh minute it became monday, shows you"


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 3, 2008)

So uhh... is it Monday there?


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> well, only thing I expect will keep them off track (since so many folks complaine) will probably be some kind of freak of nature thing like tornados or fire.


 
There could always be a problem merging the new code, or a hardware issue. I'm not a computer geek, but I work with computers enough to know there are always the possibility of problems. Expecially when dealing with a deadline. If peolpe decide it is going to be up tomorrow come hell or high water, they will be pissed at the staff if it is not, and it could be out of their control.

I look at it more as being realistic than pessimistic.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> There could always be a problem merging the new code, or a hardware issue. I'm not a computer geek, but I work with computers enough to know there are always the possibility of problems. Expecially when dealing with a deadline. If peolpe decide it is going to be up tomorrow come hell or high water, they will be pissed at the staff if it is not, and it could be out of their control.
> 
> I look at it more as being realistic than pessimistic.



<< if something does happen, I'm rooting for either a mega flood or humangoid tornado. it would suck if it was something stupid like a mouse nibbled through power lines or something



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So uhh... is it Monday there?



uh, these guys ar from virginia, and FA:U is taking place in New jersey so, regardless of their location I belive it has 30 mins until monday east coast time. But lets not forget, yak said some time monday


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> << if something does happen, I'm rooting for either a mega flood or humangoid tornado. it would suck if it was something stupid like a mouse nibbled through power lines or something


 

My vote is for a meteor strike causing the extinction of all furry porn. It took out the dinosaur after all.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> uh, these guys ar from virginia, and FA:U is taking place in New jersey so, regardless of their location I belive it has 30 mins until monday east coast time.


Yak's somewhere over in Europe or something (his timezone is GMT+3), so it's Monday where he is.  That said, he generally gives his ETAs by server time (GMT-5).


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> My vote is for a meteor strike causing the extinction of all furry porn. It took out the dinosaur after all.



nah, we have asteroid detection systems and nasa telescopes and junk. We would se it coming and be able to blow if up before it hit............right?.....right?   SOME ONE PROTECT MY PRON!!!!!


----------



## reallydude (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> << if something does happen, I'm rooting for either a mega flood or humangoid tornado. it would suck if it was something stupid like a mouse nibbled through power lines or something
> 
> 
> 
> uh, these guys ar from virginia, and FA:U is taking place in New jersey so, regardless of their location I belive it has 30 mins until monday east coast time. But lets not forget, yak said some time monday




Here on the East Coast, it's 15 minutes to midnight, and I believe the original announcement (I don't know about anything since then) said by Monday at the latest, and by the end of FA: U.

Edit: Someone in other threads said people at FA: U were told tonight it'd be up by "Monday night."


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

reallydude said:


> Here on the East Coast, it's 15 minutes to midnight, and I believe the original announcement (I don't know about anything since then) said by Monday at the latest, and by the end of FA: U.



but thats teh joy of vaguness. see, monday is a big day, 24 hours long. Its one of teh longest days of teh week and takes up a seventh of your week, and occurs at least 52 times a year. luckily they did say monday morning specificly somewhere in theri orignal thing. So it could be anywhere between 12 midnight and 11:59 am (if you wanna get technical) my bet for the reall time, either 2am or 9:30am. But those are my _guesses_ and I am NOT prvilaged to any kind of insider info.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> you know what would be incredibly awsome. if to like mess with allteh folks doubting it would be back on monday, if teh site came up the minute it turned midnight. be like "HA take taht, not only is it up but its up teh minute it became monday, shows you"



5 minutes to midnight
I wounder if anyone gets the reference


----------



## Syruisan (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> but thats teh joy of vaguness. see, monday is a big day, 24 hours long. Its one of teh longest days of teh week and takes up a seventh of your week, and occurs at least 52 times a year. luckily they did say monday morning specificly somewhere in theri orignal thing. So it could be anywhere between 12 midnight and 11:59 am (if you wanna get technical) my bet for the reall time, either 2am or 9:30am. But those are my _guesses_ and I am NOT prvilaged to any kind of insider info.


wow.


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> nah, we have asteroid detection systems and nasa telescopes and junk. We would se it coming and be able to blow if up before it hit............right?.....right? SOME ONE PROTECT MY PRON!!!!!


 
Nope. Asteroid detection is a myth.

Our only hope is for a hyper-endowed fur to stand on the roof and knock it aside with his "bat".


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

reallydude said:


> .
> 
> Edit: Someone in other threads said people at FA: U were told tonight it'd be up by "Monday night."



did the guy say he was told that? I mean, if he said other people were told it, sounds kinda like 

"big foot is real, I know a guy who knows a guy that saw him in real life"


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> Nope. Asteroid detection is a myth.
> 
> Our only hope is for a hyper-endowed fur to stand on the roof and knock it aside with his "bat".



<< are you just happy to say that or is that a FLCL referance in your pocket?

so like, no birds flying up to meet it with missles of doom then? come on, bruce willis was able to blow it up in that movie a few years back. And though he's got half of teh name of bruce camble teh worlds biggest bad ass, bruce willis seems ratehr average. (muscles aside) so perhaps teh day may still be saved


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> did the guy say he was told that? I mean, if he said other people were told it, sounds kinda like
> 
> "big foot is real, I know a guy who knows a guy that saw him in real life"


See this thread, eighth post.


Aperture said:


> Supposedly the site will be up Monday night, thats what we where told at the Con... but even then its not sure.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> nah, we have asteroid detection systems and nasa telescopes and junk. We would se it coming and be able to blow if up before it hit............right?.....right?   SOME ONE PROTECT MY PRON!!!!!



But then there still is the nukes(see my other post), gamma ray burst(grb), earthquakes, blackholes, malfunction of the earths core, and in the best way that the server or us wiped out is a disease that turns people into feral animals.


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> Nope. Asteroid detection is a myth.
> 
> Our only hope is for a hyper-endowed fur to stand on the roof and knock it aside with his "bat".



That's just... ow...  >.<


----------



## LittleBlue (Aug 4, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> 5 minutes to midnight
> I wounder if anyone gets the reference


 
Thats a Boys like Girls song x:
If thats not what you're refering to then I'm gonna feel a bit stupid.

I hope FA gets back up by the time they've specified. I'm starting to lose faith in these estimations.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

ok, so wait.........does this mean FA is going to be up monday night but that it might be later or

taht they were told FA would be back monday night but they cant confirm the set back?


----------



## LuckyM (Aug 4, 2008)

i know i hope today is the day, they said the mourning, but i dont think itll be sometime during the day, im losing faith in the estimations too


----------



## Lig (Aug 4, 2008)

*Looks at clock.* It's now monday here. Been monday for 10 minutes. Can it be has FA now? Ligy want FA back!!! *throws tantrum. Regains composure.* Help us FA staff. You are our only hope. Yes  I've stuped to misquoting StarWars now.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

LittleBlue said:


> Thats a Boys like Girls song x:
> If thats not what you're refering to then I'm gonna feel a bit stupid.
> 
> I hope FA gets back up by the time they've specified. I'm starting to lose faith in these estimations.





LuckyM said:


> i know i hope today is the day, they said the mourning, but i dont think itll be sometime during the day, im losing faith in the estimations too



I still have faith in teh estimates......for now......though I'll be joining you guys in disbelief if it gets set back again


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 4, 2008)

Even if FA is to come back online tomorrow, I'm going to ignore it for a day or two, simply because it's going to be flooded, slow and monstrous.


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> << are you just happy to say that or is that a FLCL referance in your pocket?
> 
> so like, no birds flying up to meet it with missles of doom then? come on, bruce willis was able to blow it up in that movie a few years back. And though he's got half of teh name of bruce camble teh worlds biggest bad ass, bruce willis seems ratehr average. (muscles aside) so perhaps teh day may still be saved


 
I guess a million parakeets could fly up with a net made of unicorn hair and catch it, but what are the chances of that happening?

Bruce Willis is locked in my bedroom, so I guess Bruce Campbell is our only hope.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> I guess a million parakeets could fly up with a net made of unicorn hair and catch it, but what are the chances of that happening?
> 
> Bruce Willis is locked in my bedroom, so I guess Bruce Campbell is our only hope.



dude, bruce is more then enough. You know, they should have a cambles soup made just for him. like cream of necronomicon or double shot gun pelet soup. Maybe work on a can that can be opened by chain saw


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

LittleBlue said:


> Thats a Boys like Girls song x:
> If thats not what you're refering to then I'm gonna feel a bit stupid.
> 
> I hope FA gets back up by the time they've specified. I'm starting to lose faith in these estimations.



Close I was thinking about something a little darker tho.  The Doomsday clock on the Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists.  Right now it's 5 minutes till midnight or all out nuclear war.  the lowest it has been is 2 minutes after we dropped the bomb on hiroshima.  Link to it here http://www.thebulletin.org/content/doomsday-clock/timeline


----------



## maxgoof (Aug 4, 2008)

Frankly, I'm losing faith.

We've had far more than our share of snafus in this.

1) Ordered from one manufacturer, then reconsidered when it was discovered that the manufacturer may require their own hard drives which were overpriced.

2) "Overnight" delivery takes several days longer than expected.

3) Second server is sent in pieces, and one piece is sent ground.

4) Second server is sent back and is not expected back for two weeks.

Add to that that the one day to transfer data and get up and running has taken at least three. And this was *before* FA: United.

Someone does not know how to make decent estimates.


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> dude, bruce is more then enough. You know, they should have a cambles soup made just for him. like cream of necronomicon or double shot gun pelet soup. Maybe work on a can that can be opened by chain saw


 
Cream of necronomicon is only available at the undead grocery, and I won't go there anymore after what happened last time. The chainsaw can opener sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> Frankly, I'm losing faith.
> 
> We've had far more than our share of snafus in this.
> 
> ...



I think you might be getting discouraged a bit too easy. I mean, when you get right down to it 3 of teh four things you have listed really were not the fault of teh folks making teh estimates or doing the work. Fact is In my dealings with parts suppliers none of these sound unusual either. 



Rufferstuff said:


> Cream of necronomicon is only available at the undead grocery, and I won't go there anymore after what happened last time. The chainsaw can opener sounds like a good idea though.



I'm telling you, teh cainsaw can opener, It'll be a massive hit with any self respecting bruce camble fan or lumber jack


----------



## Furlock (Aug 4, 2008)

Behold!  I am capable of summing up the majority of this thread in three simple words!

BITCH BITCH BITCH!

I have spoken.  The site will be up when they are able to get it up.  Be patient.  You've waited this long, you can wait a little more.


----------



## Defender (Aug 4, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> the lowest it has been is 2 minutes after we dropped the bomb on hiroshima.


I'm... really confused as to whether this means that after Hiroshima it was at 2 minutes to midnight (which is impossible since no one else had nukes then, making reciprocated nuclear war impossible) or if you mean it was the furthest from midnight. Clarity is key :<


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

Defender said:


> I'm... really confused as to whether this means that after Hiroshima it was at 2 minutes to midnight (which is impossible since no one else had nukes then, making reciprocated nuclear war impossible) or if you mean it was the furthest from midnight. Clarity is key :<


well, but teh thing is we really didnt have teh nuclear bomb to ourselves for too long. fact is germany had been working at a break neck pace to make one to. I forget if teh russians just stole teh germans work or if they had their own nuke program going at teh same time but either way they were setting their off in test not long after WW2


----------



## Defender (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> well, but teh thing is we really didnt have teh nuclear bomb to ourselves for too long. fact is germany had been working at a break neck pace to make one to. I forget if teh russians just stole teh germans work or if they had their own nuke program going at teh same time but either way they were setting their off in test not long after WW2


Yeah, but they still didn't have working nuclear bombs ready to be deployed on the day the bomb hit Hiroshima.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

Defender said:


> Yeah, but they still didn't have working nuclear bombs ready to be deployed on the day the bomb hit Hiroshima.



well tahts true to. all and all I dont think teh comission was formed right on or before but I'' I'm pretty sure it was around in teh 50's

You know, its amazing though, We've had nukers for over half a century, you'd think we would have done more to stop them from being used. I mean thank god they havent been but once you think about, never before have we had teh ability to destroy an entire city with just one bomb and one plane. you'd really think more resources would be devoted to teh issue of stoping them


----------



## Defender (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> well tahts true to. all and all I dont think teh comission was formed right on or before but I'' I'm pretty sure it was around in teh 50's
> 
> You know, its amazing though, We've had nukers for over half a century, you'd think we would have done more to stop them from being used. I mean thank god they havent been but once you think about, never before have we had teh ability to destroy an entire city with just one bomb and one plane. you'd really think more resources would be devoted to teh issue of stoping them


It's called the nuclear nonproliferation treaty. There isn't really anything we can do except let civilians protest and ask nicely that countries not develop nuclear arms.


----------



## Akkeresu (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> I'm telling you, teh cainsaw can opener, It'll be a massive hit with any self respecting bruce camble fan or lumber jack



Hey, if Alton Brown can make a pepper grinder with an electric drill, I'm sure a chainsaw can-opener would work.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

Defender said:


> It's called the nuclear nonproliferation treaty. There isn't really anything we can do except let civilians protest and ask nicely that countries not develop nuclear arms.



I suppose. I mean once you get down to it thats really teh best we can do. We went nuts and got violent and all it might accidently set one off or poison folks. still, it would be nice to see like a force field that can cover cities being developed.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

Akkeresu said:


> Hey, if Alton Brown can make a pepper grinder with an electric drill, I'm sure a chainsaw can-opener would work.



pnuematic auto chese slicer with optional shredding and crumbler attachemnts with a variable speed selector nob giving teh device RPMs in acess of 6000. we could also use one of those for the poewr tool kitchen. after all, whats the point of having all that power if you dont make something with enough fast moving parts to kill an elephant in its tracks. 

anyway, gonna hit teh hay, heres to hoping FA is back up when I'm up. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Defender (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> I suppose. I mean once you get down to it thats really teh best we can do. We went nuts and got violent and all it might accidently set one off or poison folks. still, it would be nice to see like a force field that can cover cities being developed.


Half of this doesn't make sense and the other half is currently impossible and probably will be for a long time. We tried something similar with the laughable SDI program under the glorious Reagan administration. That certainly was a great use of taxpayer money.


----------



## Akkeresu (Aug 4, 2008)

Defender said:


> Half of this doesn't make sense and the other half is currently impossible and probably will be for a long time. We tried something similar with the laughable SDI program under the glorious Reagan administration. That certainly was a great use of taxpayer money.



Well, now it's ABMS, so it's not much different.


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 4, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Even if FA is to come back online tomorrow, I'm going to ignore it for a day or two, simply because it's going to be flooded, slow and monstrous.



I'll probably drop in to check on it a few times just to get a feel for how it's running.  I want to test the theory that Trogdor can run the site just as fast during a major surge just as fast as the old server could run it during normal use.  I still don't know what kind of connection they have and if there are any bandwidth limitations (I guess a colo could allow as much bandwidth as a site needs as long as it doesn't slow down the whole facility, and just charge per gigabyte transferred).

I love how I've started caring about stuff like this, when before I'd just treat FurAffinity like any other tool I use in my daily routine.  And I'm not even a hardcore user like the F5 mashers we've got in here.


----------



## Floppity Comics (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay, a certain someone in this thread is taking their liberties with the word, "Teh". It's not funny or cute, it's goddamn annoying.


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 4, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> Frankly, I'm losing faith.
> 
> We've had far more than our share of snafus in this.
> 
> ...


 
1) Hewlitt Packard (HP) is a bullshit company that isn't worth the materials it uses, tis any repair mans worst nightmare.

2) "Overnight Delivery" places never seem to realize just how far they are from their destinations, and I mean they never know.

3) Anyone truely good in computers would never use parts from one manufacturer, meaning different sources, meaning different shipments of parts.

4) The only unexpected problem of issues that the only explaination of is that something went wrong, it happens alot when speedily ordering things as things can get damaged.

FA has accumulated alot of user data, from images to who knows what, meaning that 3 days is actually pretty damn fast, so don't complain

Estimates are exactly that, estimates, so do not take them for an actual solid timebase. Next time someone says estimate, take the time to understand that they honestly don't kinow either, as that number is a "Best Case" scenerio.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

it wasnt that day just the year


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Furlock said:


> Behold! I am capable of summing up the majority of this thread in three simple words!
> 
> BITCH BITCH BITCH!
> 
> I have spoken. The site will be up when they are able to get it up. Be patient. You've waited this long, you can wait a little more.


 

Well said! Thank you!

FA's been down for about a month now, so what's a few more hours to ensure that everything's up and running correctly? I would rather see the admins take the time to ensure that things are done *right*, than have them rush it.

Ultimately, FA will come back online _When It's Ready_â„¢, which should be _Soon_â„¢.

If Yak says Monday, then I believe him. Also, keep in mind that 11:59pm Monday night still qualifies as Monday.


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> Well said! Thank you!
> 
> FA's been down for about a month now, so what's a few more hours to ensure that everything's up and running correctly? I would rather see the admins take the time to ensure that things are done *right*, than have them rush it.
> 
> ...



Exactly.  We've waited this long.  A few more hours won't kill us.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 4, 2008)

Lig said:


> *Looks at clock.* It's now monday here. Been monday for 10 minutes. Can it be has FA now? Ligy want FA back!!! *throws tantrum. Regains composure.* Help us FA staff. You are our only hope. Yes  I've stuped to misquoting StarWars now.



Don't blame me for starting the Star Wars/FA humour- Nuh-uh-- I wouldn't do that!

>.>
<.<
*runs & hides*

d.m.f.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 4, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> If Yak says Monday, then I believe him. Also, keep in mind that 11:59pm Monday night still qualifies as Monday.


That's our goal, and we're doing our best to stick to it.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 4, 2008)

-,-''
uh huh
hehehehe
I'll bet Balto found you sneaking around convention hall.
hehehehehe that explains alot.
XD


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Site Status is used primarily for news of major status changes and the like. There have been no reasonably major updates to post about since that post on 7/31.  Yak's still working on merging in his code updates.  If he spent the time to merge in _all_ the updates he's worked on, there's no way it'd be done Monday.  He's trying to get as much of it merged in as possible.


In short... it _will not_ be up by Monday (i.e. today), yes?


----------



## Tachyon (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> it would suck if it was something stupid like a mouse nibbled through power lines or something



You have to admit, that would be more on topic than a tornado, at least.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I'm in the great land of Oz... So it's been monday for 19 1/2 Hours and still NO FA!!! I know it's US based... But they said monday.. Don't they know that they MUST make EVERYONE happy at once...


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Sslaxx said:


> In short... it _will not_ be up by Monday (i.e. today), yes?


See Dragoneer's statement on the previous page (post 627).


----------



## STrRedWolf (Aug 4, 2008)

6:30 EST, FA still down.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 4, 2008)

12:18 GMT Still down.

Working on basis that the US is about 5 hours behind, then FA should be up for the UK by about 6pm GMT, *IF* all goes to plan.


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 4, 2008)

7:59AM EST, still down
are you liein' to us FA mods?


----------



## Artie (Aug 4, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> 7:59AM EST, still down
> are you liein' to us FA mods?



There's still 16 more hours of Monday left.


----------



## rednec0 (Aug 4, 2008)

Artie said:


> There's still 16 more hours of Monday left.


exactly so quit your whining, if any of you are that desperate, and check back later tonight like say 8:00 PM EDT or Tuesday/Wednesday


----------



## Snapai (Aug 4, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> the final deadline of FA's comeback is Monday morning.



Well, technically only 3.5 hours remain until the server passes yak's _stated_ deadline. Provided yak meant Monday morning, server time (EST5EDT), 10.5 hours if he meant in Samoa.


----------



## Roco (Aug 4, 2008)

don't know about you guys but I just got up about half an hour ago. I can quite understand why they may not have the site going _just_ yet since I live in the same time zone.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

Where the server located? (time zone)


----------



## Kahn (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll be waiting patiently for FA's triumphant return! ^.^


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Bring back FA, pwetty pwease? I spent 2 hours laying in bed WIDE AWAKE expecting that in the morning I'd see it. D:


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 4, 2008)

Oi...people...its Monday ok! It will be up! Just calm down, keep your diapers on, and keep the kleenex handy for when it does come back up...and until then there is always..ya know...the outdoors *gasp*

Anyways...I'm done now....


----------



## Kahn (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah folks, with all due respect, the mods DID say it would be up today, and I'm pretty sure that they mean what they say, so have patience and prepare to rejoice in it's glowing light when it does return. The mods are working as quickly as they can to bring it back up, they can only do it so quickly. Let's let them do their job, to make sure they get everything just right when bringing it back up for us.


----------



## Range (Aug 4, 2008)

I feel like I'm waiting for Christmas morning...




back to sleep with me


----------



## Springstof (Aug 4, 2008)

15:18 GMT here in Europe, still not the barely sign of FA on the horizon


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> Where the server located? (time zone)


 
They are in the eastern time zone. Not too far from me in Virginia I believe, so there are many hours left in Monday where the server is.


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> Oi...people...its Monday ok! It will be up! Just calm down, keep your diapers on, and keep the kleenex handy for when it does come back up...and until then there is always..ya know...the outdoors *gasp*
> 
> Anyways...I'm done now....


 
I have confirmed that I am prefectly capable of wasting time without FA, though I admit wasting time with FA is more fun.


----------



## Springstof (Aug 4, 2008)

well...as long as so many people are desperately waiting for FA to come up again, i think FA doesn't deserve such an ingenerous word as "wasting time"....i don't mean to be the "good master" not at all, not me....but surely, calling FA as being just " wasted time" it sound a little unrespectful, thinkin' also at how much money and work and sleepless nights admins are spending (and have spent) to fix all the mess up...or maybe...it's just an inverse-psichology to make feel admins guilty and speed their work up, perhaps? because...in this case...i'm almost agree with u...hiihihiiih!! i'm so meany, eh? i make you believe i'm a zealous over-respectful queer..and then , here it goes the rascal!!

uh..? but wait a minute....wasn't it an english test?  hey teacher!! i finished my work..can i go to the toilet now?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 4, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> I have confirmed that I am prefectly capable of wasting time without FA, though I admit wasting time with FA is more fun.



Well yes a lot of people are, but you are not one who is begging to bring FA back, when obviously the admin are doing their best. I just think that this is a perfect opportunity for people to get off their tails and do something healthy (yes I know I'm on a computer but I mowed the lawn too).


----------



## Springstof (Aug 4, 2008)

well..what's healthier than a Wii Sports evening?


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 4, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> Well yes a lot of people are, but you are not one who is begging to bring FA back, when obviously the admin are doing their best. I just think that this is a perfect opportunity for people to get off their tails and do something healthy (yes I know I'm on a computer but I mowed the lawn too).




Yeah, exactly. People need to stop complaining that its taking long. The admins have lives too you know, besides the website. 

The furries lasted a month, they can last a few more hours or more.


----------



## DarkSunDS (Aug 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

Yay....!!! it's tuesday..hahahaha *looks up website*.. *"NOOOO CURSE YOU HORDE OF 'Server Hardware Fail'... AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!*"


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Yay....!!! it's tuesday..hahahaha *looks up website*.. *"NOOOO CURSE YOU HORDE OF 'Server Hardware Fail'... AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!*"



Tuesday eh? Where the server is its Monday 10:20 in the morning. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## KyubiVash (Aug 4, 2008)

Springstof said:


> well..what's healthier than a Wii Sports evening?


Indeed


----------



## maxgoof (Aug 4, 2008)

Fur Affinity Admins: Okay, we're sorry about the outage, and thanks to your generosity, we will have it site back up. in about two weeks.

Murphy: Boot to the head. *BOOT*

Fur Affinity Admins: OW! We got booted in the head! Okay, make that three weeks.

Murphy: Boot to the head. *BOOT*

Fur Affinity Admins: Hey! We weren't ready! Okay, four weeks for sure!

Murphy: Boot to the head. *BOOT*

Fur Affinity Admins: Okay, now we're ready! Try it now! Five weeks!

Murphy: Boot to the head. *BOOT*

Fur Affinity Admins: Mind if we just lie down here a minute? Ohhhhh.....


----------



## Defender (Aug 4, 2008)

Springstof said:


> well..what's healthier than a Wii Sports evening?


I don't know maybe a real sports evening where you actually get cardiovascular exercise


----------



## Deltaru (Aug 4, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> Fur Affinity Admins: Okay, we're sorry about the outage, and thanks to your generosity, we will have it site back up. in about two weeks.
> 
> Murphy: Boot to the head. *BOOT*
> 
> ...



Well you booting them in the head is what's delaying it - I wouldn't like to be concussed for 5 weeks D:


----------



## Badballs (Aug 4, 2008)

Defender said:


> I don't know maybe a real sports evening where you actually get cardiovascular exercise



But that would be too strenuous!
Clearly we need a happy medium.

Perhaps we could have exercise machines with high score tables?

Anyway, why is everyone suddenly so impatient? They were all so calm when there were still days left to wait.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Because most don't want to pass another deadline and have to wait another week or so


----------



## Roco (Aug 4, 2008)

it's also called anxiety


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> They are in the eastern time zone. Not too far from me in Virginia I believe, so there are many hours left in Monday where the server is.



good so I wont have to be up at a weird hour to see if it is up. ( i'm eastern to)


----------



## Zekumas (Aug 4, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> I have confirmed that I am prefectly capable of wasting time without FA, though I admit wasting time with FA is more fun.




Ditto, been playing video games and *Gasp* being infected by the call of WoW XD Yes they sent me the damn trial offer on my FUCKING birthday.

But I agree with you Ruffer....better to waste time with FA than without it.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

Springstof said:


> well..what's healthier than a Wii Sports evening?



i've already rode my biked 10 miles to meet my tennis coach and then I will be playing later tonight for 1.5 hours in 95 degree heat and then bike another 3 miles after.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> Tuesday eh? Where the server is its Monday 10:20 in the morning. Sorry to burst your bubble.



Yeah I know that mate... hahaha


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> i've already rode my biked 10 miles to meet my tennis coach and then I will be playing later tonight for 1.5 hours in 95 degree heat and then bike another 3 miles after.



but that sounds like too much work ><. we want to lose weight without getting off the couch, and if we do, we cant travle more then five feet


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

I am slowly going crazy crazy;
Waiting for FA's return is somewhat crazy.

>


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Yeah I know that mate... hahaha



k  just lettin ya know


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Give me Furaffinity, or give me death!


...*sob*


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Give me Furaffinity, or give me death!
> 
> 
> ...*sob*



I feel ya McGover 
Got up and its Monday Morning... anticipation, excitement, pure adrenalin flowing...
Click Click, type: www.furaffinity.net , enter...

NNOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> i've already rode my biked 10 miles to meet my tennis coach and then I will be playing later tonight for 1.5 hours in 95 degree heat and then bike another 3 miles after.


 

The only thing I can do in 95 degree heat is pass out. Of course I'm outside in a t shirt in the winter, so it all evens out.


----------



## Chanticleer (Aug 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Give me Furaffinity, or give me death!
> 
> 
> ...*sob*



Easy on the Patrick Henry my friend, that stuff can mess you up.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hehe, looks like the kids can't wait to see their christmas presents. ^^
This is gonna be a DDoS that will make even a SPAM-bot attack  look like a keep-alive signal.


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 4, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Hehe, looks like the kids can't wait to see their christmas presents. ^^
> This is gonna be a DDoS that will make even a SPAM-bot attack  look like a keep-alive signal.



DDoS?
... 
Too Early Brain need COFFEE!


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 4, 2008)

MadShroomer420 said:


> I feel ya McGover
> Got up and its Monday Morning... anticipation, excitement, pure adrenalin flowing...
> Click Click, type: www.furaffinity.net , enter...
> 
> NNOOOOO!!!!



Heh...

That's the nice thing about being a lazy geek with an addiction to bells and whistles...I added a speed dial extension to Firefox, so now I'll know when FA's back within 20 minutes just by sitting at about:blank. None shall stop me! HAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::Coughs loudly, allowing his lungs to escape:: !!!


----------



## DTL (Aug 4, 2008)

I never actually thought I'd get addicted to a site this bad since my old days of the intarwebs XD

Can't wait for it <3....

-wonders if search will finally work someday XD-


----------



## LinusMynx (Aug 4, 2008)

> The process may take up to three days, but the final deadline of FA's comeback is Monday morning.



It is Monday morning. I can has FA back yet? 


Whoa, I was just reading about Denial of Service attacks on wikipedia yesterday. Don't aks why.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ddos#Distributed_attack


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

LinusMynx said:


> It is Monday morning. I can has FA back yet?
> 
> 
> Whoa, I was just reading about Denial of Service attacks on wikipedia yesterday. Don't aks why.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ddos#Distributed_attack


 

He forgot to say those were treant days which is like 3 weeks to us.


----------



## Geraden (Aug 4, 2008)

11:59 AM EST


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Geraden said:


> 11:59 AM EST


Twelve hours until it's Tuesday... twelve hours before they break their deadline.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

LinusMynx said:


> > The process may take up to three days, but the final deadline of FA's comeback is Monday morning.
> 
> 
> It is Monday morning. I can has FA back yet?


That deadline got nudged to "sometime Monday".

Just chill, people.  FA *will* be back today.


----------



## cassandrarising (Aug 4, 2008)

Sslaxx said:


> Twelve hours until it's Tuesday... twelve hours before they break their deadline.



If you want to split hairs about it, the site status said "monday morning" as the final deadline.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


> If you want to split hairs about it, the site status said "monday morning" as the final deadline.


See my post above.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor, it *WILL* be up today?


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

That's what the Boss said. ;-)


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 4, 2008)

This suspense is terrible. I hope it will last.


----------



## DTL (Aug 4, 2008)

Let people want their FA. It will happen sooner or later.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

*Already hears some guys grabbing their Kleenex boxes and hitting F5 like hell ... xD*
The poor server.


----------



## Winterbeast (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> See my post above.


But I can't read!


----------



## UnicornPrae (Aug 4, 2008)

A boss said it, okay I will get out my cheat code bazooka and destro...oh! You mean that it will return because a high up said so.

Thank goodness...I need my FA fix rather badly I am searching for good furry art on less fur compatible sites. Bad for my furry ego, and my furry mind.

On with the motley I say, we have to show patience.


----------



## KennyKitsune (Aug 4, 2008)

Prepare for FA Server overload, in 5, 4, 3, 2.......


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

KennyKitsune said:


> Prepare for FA Server overload, in 5, 4, 3, 2.......


*BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!*

EDIT: OOPS, forgot I need BB brackets here. Too much html yesterday. ;-)


----------



## Defender (Aug 4, 2008)

ffff


----------



## Tremaine (Aug 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Rhainor, it *WILL* be up today?



Well, if we define "Monday" as "today", and today as a Venusian Day, we still have 243 Earth Days to go! *....coughs*


----------



## Sageon (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> That deadline got nudged to "sometime Monday".
> 
> Just chill, people.  FA *will* be back today.



*breathing through a brown paper bag* I keep hope alive


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> The only thing I can do in 95 degree heat is pass out. Of course I'm outside in a t shirt in the winter, so it all evens out.


same here i have played tennis outside while it was snowing in only a tee shirt and shorts while everyone else had on hoodys adn long pants and they were still freezing. That another reason i have a lynx as a fursona is my tolerate of the cold weather.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 4, 2008)

Nudged is a great word to use in place of delayed.


----------



## DTL (Aug 4, 2008)

Tremaine said:


> Well, if we define "Monday" as "today", and today as a Venusian Day, we still have 243 Earth Days to go! *....coughs*



Oh geez D:>


----------



## Springstof (Aug 4, 2008)

omg! Tremaine! what a great honour to have such a godlike artist among us!! it seems like in that catastrophic movie where the first lady of the president of united states shares the desperate fight of survivance amongst common people...i know it's not such an happiness..but as in the movie, it's such a great feeling knowing that such great artists are sharing the same grief and unbearable reality helpin' us feeling a little better


----------



## cassandrarising (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if they took advantage of this downtime to make coding upgrades?


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


> Does anyone know if they took advantage of this downtime to make coding upgrades?



Yes.  Yak is handling the code work, which is why its taking so long to get FA up and running.  its somewhere in this forum.  I'm far too lazy to go searching for it, but the site will be back up regardless.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

-crosses fingers- half a day to go for me til Tuesday, and whoever it was wanted me to poke Neer, did so!


----------



## TehSean (Aug 4, 2008)

This reminds me of the way a local arcade's grand opening is being handled. At the end of each scheduled grand opening, the owner announced a delay because he was too afraid to admit the problems getting started and kept having to push back his optimistic deadlines.. The arcade is opening on First Street in Simi Valley, CA, but had numerous problems earlier on getting cleared by the government and land owners and now has problems with their electrician. All of these troubles were kept secret until the day the business was to be opened.

Like the arcade scene, there are very few alternatives to FA, so the userbase close to "Denjin Arcade" simply have to wait it out and hope that despite all the problems being kept secret that it'll run smoothly when it actually does open its doors.


----------



## Merriss (Aug 4, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Does anyone else find this whole situation hilarious?



Maybe just a little bit.


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 4, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Does anyone else find this whole situation hilarious?


 
Inexplicably.


----------



## Roco (Aug 4, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Does anyone else find this whole situation hilarious?



humorous at least.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Saddening... Â¬.Â¬


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm, I just thought that this could be some interesting stuff for a novel:

28 days - Diaries of a desperate Furry

A drama about a poor furry whose favourite website went down, and every day he writes down how he slowly goes bananas. Of course, it will have a happy end tho. ;-)


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 4, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Does anyone else find this whole situation hilarious?



very much so...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Make it 35 days...


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Hmm, I just thought that this could be some interesting stuff for a novel:
> 
> 28 days - Diaries of a desperate Furry
> 
> A drama about a poor furry whose favourite website went down, and every day he writes down how he slowly goes bananas. Of course, it will have a happy end tho. ;-)




:shock: Does the website come back up?!?!?!?!


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> :shock: Does the website come back up?!?!?!?!


DANG! You spoiled the end!


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Does anyone else find this whole situation hilarious?


Try "sad", leaning toward "pathetic".


----------



## Sageon (Aug 4, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> DANG! You spoiled the end!



Damn my guess was the furrie gets a helluva blow job and then passes out after the organism.  The end


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sageon said:


> Damn my guess was the furrie gets a helluva blow job and then passes out after the organism.  The end



Organism? *snort*


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone else realise that it's been more like 31 days instead of 28? 

I, personally, can wait longer. *has been playing CnC3*


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

It's been 35 DAYS DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Kahn (Aug 4, 2008)

I can see it now, when FA comes back up, dozens of furries will be trying to get through the doors all at once, causing some of them to get stuck in the doorway, causing a traffic jam. XD


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

Kahn said:


> I can see it now, when FA comes back up, dozens of furries will be trying to get through the doors all at once, causing some of them to get stuck in the doorway, causing a traffic jam. XD




I'm sure the doorMen will be armed with Shoehorns and lard... So it's not going to be much of a hassle..


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> I'm sure the doorMen will be armed with Shoehorns and lard... So it's not going to be much of a hassle..


Better get some lube for the door frame. They're gonna need it. ;-)


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Better get some lube for the door frame. They're gonna need it. ;-)



Nah they gonna want the lube for whats happening on the inside..haha.. that where the REAL "friction" is at..


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> I'm sure the doorMen will be armed with Shoehorns and lard... So it's not going to be much of a hassle..



Lube, WD-40, 5w-50, KY, Vaseline... it'll all be needed to get this jam to move.


----------



## joshstory (Aug 4, 2008)

28 days?
For me it feels like 28 years.

Of course it doesn't help that I checked almost everyday.

Ack, when will teh FA return to us?


----------



## KamuiNeko (Aug 4, 2008)

Kahn said:


> I can see it now, when FA comes back up, dozens of furries will be trying to get through the doors all at once, causing some of them to get stuck in the doorway, causing a traffic jam. XD



which will obliterate Trogdor and we'll have to wait another month for a new one


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (Aug 4, 2008)

Look on the bright side, I think the update said it would be back by today.


----------



## Tremaine (Aug 4, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Does anyone else find this whole situation hilarious?



I think of Bennie Hill music playing as various admins chase a server through a hall of doors. 

(Not to say I don't appreciate what the admins are going through; oh, I do! But better to smile through it all, I say.)


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Tremaine said:


> I think of Bennie Hill music playing as various admins chase a server through a hall of doors.
> 
> (Not to say I don't appreciate what the admins are going through; oh, I do! But better to smile through it all, I say.)


*grins* Nice mental image!


----------



## Range (Aug 4, 2008)

Kahn said:


> I can see it now, when FA comes back up, dozens of furries will be trying to get through the doors all at once, causing some of them to get stuck in the doorway, causing a traffic jam. XD



You trying to call me fat!?! Thank you =3


----------



## reallydude (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, this site's definitely not coming back until Wednesday.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

reallydude said:


> Yeah, this site's definitely not coming back until Wednesday.


Oh, ye of little faith...


----------



## Rifter (Aug 4, 2008)

Calling 11:59 PM!


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

Tremaine said:


> I think of Bennie Hill music playing as various admins chase a server through a hall of doors.
> 
> (Not to say I don't appreciate what the admins are going through; oh, I do! But better to smile through it all, I say.)




Go server!!  Go go GO!!!!


----------



## Range (Aug 4, 2008)

Rifter said:


> Calling 11:59 PM!



I call 11:59:999 PM!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Does anyone else find this whole situation hilarious?



in what way?.......bored folks just being more bored as far as I can tell.


----------



## RailRunner (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Excerpt from "Furfag Daily"



You misspeled "furies" (column 1, line 7, word 2).


----------



## anyare (Aug 4, 2008)

This is getting ridiculous...
Seriously.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

has anyone hacked the new server yet to see if its up


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Aug 4, 2008)

The only reason i'm anxious for the server to get back up is because a LOT of my music is hosted on there that was lost on my computer and it's the only place I can get it from...I hope it's all still there....


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

anyare said:


> This is getting ridiculous...
> Seriously.



You expected something else?


----------



## anyare (Aug 4, 2008)

SabbathSilverclaw said:


> You expected something else?



Perhaps. :/


----------



## Sageon (Aug 4, 2008)

anyare said:


> Perhaps. :/



like what?


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

> Technically Fur Affinity can be online in 4 hours.
> But the website is going to stay offline for the process of merging in the code updates related to improving database efficiency, and the interface changes that are related to the new database schema.
> 
> The process may take up to three days, but the final deadline of FA's comeback is Monday morning.
> ...


Its passed morning already.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 4, 2008)

Redonculous.  I'm going for a bike ride.



harry2110 said:


> Its passed morning already.



It's still morning here.  Keep in mind what timezones are in play.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

RailRunner said:


> You misspeled "furies" (column 1, line 7, word 2).



Alright then... Here fixed:


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

http://yak.furaffinity.net/pages/dell_data.htm
the site is backup in one way this page is still up so the server is working


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 4, 2008)

@ DruoxTheFurrinator: All data is safe and will be there when FA returns.

As for the deadline the UK are looking at about 11pm at the moment for FA's return.
(Just roughly.)

I hope it's back before the morning.

A Thought: if we all leave it alone for a while it will sneak back and we can bask in trogdors warm glow.


----------



## Range (Aug 4, 2008)

So did anyone at FA:U actually have a shirt that said "I survived 28 days without FA" or something like that?


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Aug 4, 2008)

@_@ if i dun get my art up soon i'ma freak.. @__@;;


----------



## reallydude (Aug 4, 2008)

For those not keeping track at home, here on the East Coast it's 2PM.


----------



## ArrowHowler (Aug 4, 2008)

For the people getting irritated about the situation:

Yes The site has been down a long time and you miss it. Yes the Mods said it would be up sooner etc etc ETC.

BUT, like most of us, you too have a life, somewhere. Maybe stored underneath your bed. Go find it and use it. You know what fresh air is? Yeah, go get some of that. The mods are just as anxious to see the site up as we are, and they are trying their best to get it back up. Things don't always run smoothly and theres a lot of stuff they need to sort out, and I'm pretty sure they don't want to come here and find a bunch of babies whining because the site isn't up yet.

...

Sorry, I needed to rant. Too many people moaning. =D


----------



## Range (Aug 4, 2008)

Ummmm... how about a game then? Let's play... or forget it, nobody would play anyways >.>


----------



## KyubiVash (Aug 4, 2008)

It would seem to me that all the people who are bitchin' about the site being down, need to go outside and in the daylight, (I know, it burns.) You should go to an area that would force you into a real live social setting where you can meet people. You never know, it might do some good.


----------



## isthisagoodname (Aug 4, 2008)

It's summer, guys, you can like, go outside and do stuff. Go to the pool or the beach or the local brothel, I'm sure they're all open for business right now. 

FA will probably be back when you get back. If not, settle for FAP for awhile.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

to pass the time, we play the "in my pants game" after every sentence you say 'in my pants."

FA will be up in due time, in my pants. I have much art to upload too, in my pants.


----------



## Zack Fair (Aug 4, 2008)

People are angry about the server being down. And people are getting agravatted over those people. Everyone can go outside, it's their choice to not and so leave them be.


----------



## Jim094 (Aug 4, 2008)

Tremaine said:


> I think of Bennie Hill music playing as various admins chase a server through a hall of doors.



Add one or two shots where a costumed fox or rabbit is followed closely by the 'server' and then the Admins and you have the skit down pat!
.
.
(PAUSE)
.
.
Oh dear, you just know someone on FA who is a flash ghod is gonna do this. What have you done Tremaine?


----------



## Kahn (Aug 4, 2008)

Range said:


> You trying to call me fat!?! Thank you =3


 
You? fat? Coulda fooled me! Why, when you turn sideways, you practically disappear! In fact, where'd you go Range? I can't see you! *looks around frantically*


----------



## Sur Realis (Aug 4, 2008)

ArrowHowler said:


> For the people getting irritated about the situation:
> 
> Yes The site has been down a long time and you miss it. Yes the Mods said it would be up sooner etc etc ETC.
> 
> ...



Although I'm not someone getting agitated at the downtime of the server (though I am rather peeved at other things not pertaining to the subject), I'd like to point out that I live in Texas and where I am right now it is roughly 107 degrees Fahrenheit, and if I were to go outside without SPF Infinity I would get a sunburn worse than you can imagine - which I would like to avoid this time around - plus the possibilities of miscellaneous things such as heat exhaustion, heat strokes, et cetera et cetera. In my area, three deaths have been confirmed linked to the extreme heat. No fresh air for me.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

KyubiVash said:


> It would seem to me that all the people who are bitchin' about the site being down, need to go outside and in the daylight, (I know, it burns.) You should go to an area that would force you into a real live social setting where you can meet people. You never know, it might do some good.



i have been out. I went to ride my bike to 1.3hours this morning.
only covered 10 miles beacuse i had to talk to some people.
tonight i will be out again playing tennis
also its suposed to get up to 92 with an heat index of 95


----------



## KyubiVash (Aug 4, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> i have been out. I went to ride my bike to 1.3hours this morning.
> only covered 10 miles beacuse i had to talk to some people.
> tonight i will be out again playing tennis


Good, keep it up.


----------



## ThreeTailedKitsune (Aug 4, 2008)

ArrowHowler said:


> For the people getting irritated about the situation:
> 
> Yes The site has been down a long time and you miss it. Yes the Mods said it would be up sooner etc etc ETC.
> 
> ...


I've had most of that since FA has been down... =_=;; i was making movies outside.. I PERFORM MAH OWN STUNTS! 8D


----------



## Range (Aug 4, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> to pass the time, we play the "in my pants game" after every sentence you say 'in my pants."
> 
> FA will be up in due time, in my pants. I have much art to upload too, in my pants.



Instead of bitching while I wait, I'm going to play Splinter Cell on the big screen in the living room in my pants.


----------



## maxgoof (Aug 4, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> http://yak.furaffinity.net/pages/dell_data.htm
> the site is backup in one way this page is still up so the server is working



You mean the server is operational.

This is the same sense that a person sitting in the coffee break room is alive.

That's not the same as working.


----------



## Akira6766 (Aug 4, 2008)

I take public transit about 12-15 miles back and forth to my classes so I'm pretty sure I got my sunshine for the day. Studying for a final next Thursday anyway, just a little annoyed because I hoped FA would be back on when I got back from my test. Its been gone quite awhile after all, but on the bright side there will probably be a flood of new submissions the likes of which I'll have never seen, most likely anyway 

On another note: Accelerated math classes are a pain, but I'm still getting my "A" unless I get worse than a 75 on the final, which simply ISN'T happening  even if I relax on the studying a bit


----------



## reallydude (Aug 4, 2008)

Remember, guys, people donated almost $17,000 to get the site back up about 35 days ago, so some people might be a bit peeved about the delays.

Edit: And yeah, it's 102 degrees here, so I think I'll wait a little while to head out.


----------



## anyare (Aug 4, 2008)

Sageon said:


> like what?



Maybe having the site up when it was promised?


----------



## Defender (Aug 4, 2008)

anyare said:


> Maybe having the site up when it was promised?


There were no promises. Only estimates.


----------



## maxgoof (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by reallydude
> > Yeah, this site's definitely not coming back until Wednesday.
> 
> ...



Little faith??

I'm on reallydude's side in this.

I had faith when we were told the 21st.
I had faith when we were told the 24th.
I had faith when we were told the 28th.
I had faith when we were told the morning of August 4th.

How often do we have to have our faith betrayed before we begin to lose it?

Little faith my ass...


----------



## Sageon (Aug 4, 2008)

anyare said:


> Maybe having the site up when it was promised?



So true, so very very true.


----------



## Akira6766 (Aug 4, 2008)

Defender said:


> There were no promises. Only estimates.


On the contrary, there was a deadline.
Server Status 7/31/2008 thread
Relevant data in the post by Yak on 07-31-2008, at 01:10 PM

"_Technically_ Fur Affinity can be online in 4 hours.
But the website is going to stay offline for the process of merging in the code updates related to improving database efficiency, and the interface changes that are related to the new database schema.

The process may take up to three days, but the final deadline of FA's comeback is Monday morning."

Please note the use of the word deadline. That's not a word someone uses when someones talking about an estimate.


----------



## Range (Aug 4, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> Little faith??
> 
> I'm on reallydude's side in this.
> 
> ...



It's LoZ Twilight Princess all over again.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 4, 2008)

Akira6766 said:


> On the contrary, there was a deadline.
> Server Status 7/31/2008 thread
> Relevant data in a post by Yak on 			07-31-2008, 01:10 PM



Help, or shutup.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 4, 2008)

See Attached:


----------



## anyare (Aug 4, 2008)

There was a deadline. Which is kind of the same thing. Especially because it was quoted to be the "Final" deadline. 

If they didn't want people to be waiting around for the return and to stop whining, they should have kept it as an estimate, no? 

I have been up and around doing things other then FA, like working daily and being away from the computer. No, I have not been checking FA daily. When I heard it was going to be up for Monday by the latest, I was excited as probably many others were. I'm kind of upset to see that there is no change, no update, and no progress.

Now, keeping it and estimate probably wouldn't have significantly reduced the number of people waiting around, but not meeting a deadline has not only upset people like me but probably many others.

It sucks and I hope it's up soon. But if it's not up today, maybe next time they should give us an estimate and not a final deadline.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 4, 2008)

You guys moan too much. Leave the basement for once and go get some fresh air. :U


----------



## Bluefire (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm saddened by the delays, but being a computer professional myself, I understand what they're up against, so sit tight and keep you pants on. (by "keep your pants on" I mean in the metaphorical sense, if you want to paw I'm not going to stop you )


----------



## Eevee (Aug 4, 2008)

and this is why I never give time estimates for anything if I can help it


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Eevee said:


> and this is why I never give time estimates for anything if I can help it


So, not happening today then?


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

Akira6766 said:


> On the contrary, there was a deadline.
> Server Status 7/31/2008 thread
> Relevant data in the post by Yak on 07-31-2008, at 01:10 PM
> 
> ...


but what happens if you miss a deadline at work you usually will get penilized for it.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems more and likely that it wont happen


----------



## GerrardShadoukopo (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else, but as someone who is getting his artistic fix from other sites right now anyway, this thread is a comedy gold mine. It's like watching an overweight kid with an ice cream sandwich dangling _just_ out of reach, and it keeps getting yanked away as his stubby fingers clasp for it.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

Stop hounding everyone! Goodness furs, the con took alot out of the staff, believe me they were running around the Marriot like chickens without heads and they were up early and up late!!!

It'd be grateful if you all just let them sleep the con exhaustion off and then let them concentrate of getting FA back up. Some had to travel back home either yesterday night or this morning. And my bet is this morning, FA didnt end until the very end of Sunday night. They were talking about getting it up, and it will be...

nya. sorry but some of your aren't apprecitive for what they have been doing for the passed month..


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah...


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 4, 2008)

GerrardShadoukopo said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but as someone who is getting his artistic fix from other sites right now anyway, this thread is a comedy gold mine. It's like watching an overweight kid with an ice cream sandwich dangling _just_ out of reach, and it keeps getting yanked away as his stubby fingers clasp for it.


I'm thinking of a furry train wreck pic that Tremaine had posted to his LJ once... seems appropriate.


----------



## Sur Realis (Aug 4, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> You guys moan too much. Leave the basement for once and go get some fresh air. :U


Just thought I'd enlighten you that some of us live where it is currently 107 degrees Fahrenheit and going outside to get said fresh air is, if anything, suicidal until they invent SPF Infinity and never-melting-ice.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, I mowed the lawn, trimmed, went swimming, ate lunch, came back and IT'S STILL NOT UP DAMNIT!

Oh well. I still appreciate the fact that the mods actually work  Who am I to bitch and moan.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Eevee said:


> and this is why I never give time estimates for anything if I can help it


You could always take a page from Scotty's book, and multiply your time estimates by at least 2.  That way, even if you thought it'd take 5 days and it ends up taking a week, people will still think you got it done ahead of time.



Sslaxx said:


> So, not happening today then?


I'm pretty sure he meant he'd just rather not have to put up with all the whining and bitching about deadlines 'n such.  If you never announce an ETA, then people can't complain that it took longer than you said.


----------



## Defender (Aug 4, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> Stop hounded everyone!


I think you're looking for a different suffix there.


----------



## Sur Realis (Aug 4, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> Stop hounded everyone! Goodness furs, the con took alot out of the staff, believe me they were running around the Marriot like chickens without heads and they were up early and up late!!!
> 
> It'd be grateful if you all just let them sleep the con exhaustion off and then let them concentrate of getting FA back up. Some had to travel back home either yesterday night or this morning. And my bet is this morning, FA didnt end until the very end of Sunday night. They were talking about getting it up, and it will be...
> 
> nya. sorry but some of your aren't apprecitive for what they have been doing for the passed month..



Quite contrary, I am appreciative of what they are doing. Hell, let them keep the server down for another week so they can catch up on their sleep. It's all fine with me. It's just annoying me that people are assuming anyone bitching about a missed deadline are fat basement-dwelling forty year old men still living with their mom. And, less to you and more to everyone, enough of the fresh air comments, it's one-hundred-fucking-seven degrees outside where I live. Know why? It's called Summer. Summer is hot. I'll get fresh air later, like, Winter.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

Defender said:


> I think you're looking for a different suffix there.



realized at the same time


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Defender said:


> I think you're looking for a different suffix there.


lol, nice catch.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

Sur Realis said:


> Quite contrary, I am appreciative of what they are doing. Hell, let them keep the server down for another week so they can catch up on their sleep. It's all fine with me. It's just annoying me that people are assuming anyone bitching about a missed deadline are fat basement-dwelling forty year old men still living with their mom. And, less to you and more to everyone, enough of the fresh air comments, it's one-hundred-fucking-seven degrees outside where I live. Know why? It's called Summer. Summer is hot. I'll get fresh air later, like, Winter.



agreed, I'm only on FA when I take breaks from my Online college classes. And I don't want to be outside either, tis 102 f-ing degrees...forget that.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahh, it's only 90 degrees! ...It'll be 102+ in three hours...


----------



## Range (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't wanna go outside now either, we're in the middle of a huge thunder storm and it's a huge down pour right now...


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> but what happens if you miss a deadline at work you usually will get penilized for it.


 
At work you get paid to meet the deadline. These guys aren't getting paid.


----------



## Bluefire (Aug 4, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> At work you get paid to meet the deadline. These guys aren't getting paid.



Exactly. No pay means get it done on your time


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

...In other news, how's everyone going?

As for me I have a backache and I can't do anything, so I'm stuck here in this thread.


----------



## lapinbeau (Aug 4, 2008)

Honestly, I knew they wouldn't make the deadline. So I'm guessing FA has a 30% chance of benig up next wednesday.

Remember. Wishful thinking will only make the truth more painful. I just want to go back to making commissions and posting art...


----------



## joshstory (Aug 4, 2008)

Oi, I'm just sitting here waiting.

Later today I have to go out. I am helping with a church project.

A thought:

Why not, instead of continually posting in the forums here -too, much, and they may crash  - why not head somewhere like Y! Messenger to have a discussion over it, and when it is over, maybe the Tech Fairy will come and sprinkle some magic fix dust on everything, and FA will be as good as new.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> ...In other news, how's everyone going?
> 
> As for me I have a backache and I can't do anything, so I'm stuck here in this thread.



Well it's 5:30am in the land of Oz... And i'm gonna grab a shower and something to eat before heading to university this morning... Fun fun fun..


----------



## UnicornPrae (Aug 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> ...In other news, how's everyone going?
> 
> As for me I have a backache and I can't do anything, so I'm stuck here in this thread.



There is something that is good for your lower back but I don't know you that well or if you would like it all. I won't say I am a good boy I am.


----------



## Sageon (Aug 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> ...In other news, how's everyone going?



strong and anxious at moment


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> ...In other news, how's everyone going?
> 
> As for me I have a backache and I can't do anything, so I'm stuck here in this thread.



Not too bad considering its frikkin' hot outside and I can barely move thanks to knee and back problems.

The forums and art sites are all I got to entertain me and the whining here is a snark-tastic goldmine.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

lapinbeau said:


> Honestly, I knew they wouldn't make the deadline. So I'm guessing FA has a 30% chance of benig up next wednesday.
> 
> Remember. Wishful thinking will only make the truth more painful. I just want to go back to making commissions and posting art...



Oh well... In the end, life goes on even without FA to guide us


----------



## Bluefire (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm doing allright.

I consider FA to have the highest quality art, whereas places like YS have not so good art (in general) but good stories. So I've gotten my fix from YS and my stash of what I've saved and the new ClubStripes comic book "Cocktails" so I've done okay while FA has been down.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah. Speaking of stories, I really wanna get my intro for a story uploaded onto FA BAD.

Right now I'm kinda interested in how the server is coming


----------



## GerrardShadoukopo (Aug 4, 2008)

Sunburnt to all hell and playing Persona 3 FES.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

*There once was a place called FA.
Where furries spent most of their day.

Then "POOF" it went down,
And we started to frown.

However it should be back by TODAY... *(We hope)​


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyway, the weather's nice here.  With any luck, FA will be back up by the time I check again.

Peace.


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

9 and a half hours left until they didn't meet the deadline...or 8 and a half their server's time.

And before anyone says the whole "deadlines don't have to be met if you aren't being paid" thing, isn't this like the sixth deadline they've given us? XD No sweat either way, they'll at least have it up this week...and if they don't, we can hunt them down and beat them with loafs of french bread. :3


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Luck. Stain doesn't have it.


----------



## joshstory (Aug 4, 2008)

I blame OCD for my constant checking of they site's status.


----------



## trekwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it not obvious to everyone that when FA does comeback and all 3000+ artist upload @ once What might happen......


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Trekwolf, that's the fun of it!


----------



## Geraden (Aug 4, 2008)

If the site's back today, I'll eat my diaper.


----------



## joshstory (Aug 4, 2008)

trekwolf said:


> Is it not obvious to everyone that when FA does comeback and all 3000+ artist upload @ once What might happen......




Most of us probally have thought of that, but with the operating systems they bought, things should run smoothly.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Geraden...


----------



## Akira6766 (Aug 4, 2008)

joshstory said:


> Most of us probally have thought of that, but with the operating systems they bought, things should run smoothly.



Well, that and I'm sure with some clever programming or settings they can make sure it doesn't overload by setting some limitations on how quickly people can upload things or something like that. I mean computers aren't stupid, they do what their told. I'm confident there are ways to eliminate the chances of a traffic flood causing much more trouble than making it run a bit slow. Edited: For a second I thought you meant the hardware when you said operating systems... Basically you meant the same thing I just said now, didn't you? Haha ^_^


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

Geraden said:


> If the site's back today, I'll eat my diaper.


Want some salt for that? Oo

Seriously guys, you survived 35 days without the site. And now you start to freak out because the admins work till the end of the deadline to give you a new toy that (hopefully!) is far more stable than the old one? With some new features you desperately wanted?
It's just a few hours you have to wait now, no big deal. We're not talking about a month or so. xD


----------



## Defender (Aug 4, 2008)

Geraden said:


> If the site's back today, I'll eat my diaper.


Why...



Just... why... :cry:


----------



## Geraden (Aug 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Geraden...



Where's the fun if the wager isn't interesting?


----------



## Sageon (Aug 4, 2008)

Petrock said:


> 9 and a half hours left until they didn't meet the deadline...or 8 and a half their server's time.
> 
> And before anyone says the whole "deadlines don't have to be met if you aren't being paid" thing, isn't this like the sixth deadline they've given us? XD No sweat either way, they'll at least have it up this week...and if they don't, we can hunt them down and beat them with loafs of french bread. :3



Hey! I hope it doesn't come to that, I hate wasting food.


----------



## Lig (Aug 4, 2008)

*Comes back online. Checks for FA.* Grrrrr. Ligy want FA back! I'm a patient person but come on! This waiting is torture. Oh well guess I can wait longer. *toddles off distract himself.*


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

If it's not online by the time I'm back from my long and boring trip to university.. 

*SOMEONE GONNA DIE!!!*... Ummm I mean, I'm gonna be a bit upset mate


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Petrock said:


> 9 and a half hours left until they didn't meet the deadline...or 8 and a half their server's time.
> 
> And before anyone says the whole "deadlines don't have to be met if you aren't being paid" thing, isn't this like the sixth deadline they've given us? XD No sweat either way, they'll at least have it up this week...and if they don't, we can hunt them down and beat them with loafs of french bread. :3


 
I said there would be no penalties since they were not getting paid, not that they shouldnâ€™t try to meet the deadline since they were not getting paid. Theyâ€™re the ones that set the deadline after all. I'm sure they can feel hundreds of sexually frustrated furs staring at the back of their neck, and want it back up as much as we do.

As long as it's not day old French bread it's fine. Day old French bread is considered a lethal weapon in 6 states.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 4, 2008)

A status report would be nice, then we can guess roughly how much longer we have to wait.


----------



## Akira6766 (Aug 4, 2008)

furcity said:


> A status report would be nice, then we can guess roughly how much longer we have to wait.


Glad to know I'm not the only one wishing for one of those. It'd quell how many people are freaking out, especially if its just telling them its X amount of hours late. ^_^


----------



## Geraden (Aug 4, 2008)

furcity said:


> A status report would be nice, then we can guess roughly how much longer we have to wait.



Are you kidding?  So they can get more people complaining and idiots talking about eating their diapers?


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 4, 2008)

@ Geraden: yeah i know that but we could all do with a little update, even if its saying we're 10 minutes from completion.


----------



## StarrLion (Aug 4, 2008)

*sigh*

Ohhh Well....  

Maybe later on.  Over 200 members online!!!!!!!!!

Poor forum server will be the next to die!!!!!!!!

>^..^<


----------



## Auros (Aug 4, 2008)

Who wants to bet that the site won't come back on until the Sun server is in one piece and up and running?


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 4, 2008)

nah the forum server can cope with all this, it can hold over well 1000 online registered members at any one time


@ Auros - Your on!


----------



## Diggla (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think an update is out of the question, and people did donate a lot of money to help get this back...

I am not really complaining, as I didn't donate, and I can live without FA for a little longer.  

I think everyone here needs a little release though.   so maybe they should hurry up!!


----------



## KamuiNeko (Aug 4, 2008)

Akira6766 said:


> I mean computers aren't stupid, they do what their told.



Actually, computers are stupid because they just do what they're told to do


----------



## Akira6766 (Aug 4, 2008)

KamuiNeko said:


> Actually, computers are stupid because they just do what they're told to do


Well they still manage to make fools of us now don't they? 
Computers are only as smart as their programmed to be... So I suppose I see why your saying their stupid


----------



## Little_Dragon (Aug 4, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> As long as it's not day old French bread it's fine. Day old French bread is considered a lethal weapon in 6 states.



Close-combat crumpets at dusk, then.


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 4, 2008)

What exactly is the issue that takes up most of the time for furaffinity to come back? Coding? Please no more inaccurate updates.  Its frustrating. If you don't know when say you don't know when.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

Over 1000 online...haha... It's suddenly feeling crowded on here..


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Over 1000 online...haha... It's suddenly feeling crowded on here..


Yep. ^^


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 4, 2008)

furcity said:


> A status report would be nice, then we can guess roughly how much longer we have to wait.



Would you prefer a status report or the extra fifty seconds that it takes to write the report up of FA-Uptime? ;D


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

darkwraith said:


> What exactly is the issue that takes up most of the time for furaffinity to come back? Coding? Please no more inaccurate updates.  Its frustrating. If you don't know when say you don't know when.



I second that question. Even if it IS something that supposedly only professional coders would understand, we should still be told what's going on...I mean, we did donate. o.o


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 4, 2008)

u pick, Hiro, I'm too tired


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 4, 2008)

With all these people in here its going to start smelling like a locker room! Lol


----------



## Kahn (Aug 4, 2008)

To the complainers, if you all KEEP complaining, you will make the admins that much more angry. They're all getting tired of people complaining already, so continuing the complaints won't help much, and I'm sure none of you want angry admins breathing down your necks.

The site will be up when it's up, the admins are doing the best they can. If I can wait as long as I have, then the rest of you can do the same. Besides, complaining that it's NOT up, won't get it back up any faster.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow this ia the biggest bitchfest i ever been to.  Can't we just be a bit patient and wait. A site like this takes time.  Remember a few summers ago we did'nt have FA and we managed alright.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 4, 2008)

Kahn said:


> To the complainers, if you all KEEP complaining, you will make the admins that much more angry. They're all getting tired of people complaining already, so continuing the complaints won't help much, and I'm sure none of you want angry admins breathing down your necks.
> 
> The site will be up when it's up, the admins are doing the best they can. If I can wait as long as I have, then the rest of you can do the same. Besides, complaining that it's NOT up, won't get it back up any faster.




meh, i've been here for ages and seen lots of downtimes happen. We (The community) are anxious as to the status, to which we are entitled to know about.


----------



## FriskyWoods (Aug 4, 2008)

KyubiVash said:


> It would seem to me that all the people who are bitchin' about the site being down, need to go outside and in the daylight, (I know, it burns.) You should go to an area that would force you into a real live social setting where you can meet people. You never know, it might do some good.



Could you knock it off with the condescending comments?  They weren't funny the first time, they're _definitely_ not funny after you've heard them a dozen times, and they don't make the wait for FurAffinity's return any easier.  If you've got such a rich and full life, then why are you wasting your time here making the same smug observations that a _dozen people have already made_?


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjnvSQuv-H4


----------



## KamuiNeko (Aug 4, 2008)

Akira6766 said:


> Well they still manage to make fools of us now don't they?



tell me about it
actually, i understand the poor Yak...   So many times when i thought i was almost done debugging my algoritm, another bug pops up from nowhere to make my life miserable


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 4, 2008)

You know for those who are patient more power to you in the meantime let the furs with OCD alone!


----------



## Sageon (Aug 4, 2008)

darkwraith said:


> With all these people in here its going to start smelling like a locker room! Lol



*takes a deep breath* hmm smells like team spirit to me


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Sageon said:


> *takes a deep breath* hmm smells like team spirit to me


No it smells like teen spirit


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes im pissed off at the mods failure to keep us updated as well, but they said either today it would be back up or when FA:U rolls around


----------



## PurpleDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

I wanna say a lot of unpleasant things to a lot of people, but it'd probably get me banned. That's the sole reason why I won't.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> No it smells like teen spirit



Is that what that God forsaken *STINK* is?


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 4, 2008)

*pokes at post to see if it does*


----------



## Winterbeast (Aug 4, 2008)

What is the delay that is preventing the site from being up Now?


----------



## blowfish (Aug 4, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> What is the delay that is preventing the site from being up Now?


 
Monsters. Big ones.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> What is the delay that is preventing the site from being up Now?


No one knows. That's what makes this so fun!


----------



## Drakaji (Aug 4, 2008)

Btw I'm sure you've all thought about it but the post count just doubled I believe.
Now we have AC pics as well as FA:U pics.
Damn the opening hour of Furaffinity going to be a crazy torrent of suits and sketches.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

This should help the noobs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOSU4dEs6Lo


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe they've been secretly captured and are being tickled this very moment unable to continue working. *grins*


----------



## Shiuk (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not sure why everyone is so anxious to get FA back up. I understand it's the lovable site we all love, but it's not like magic will happen as soon as FA opens up and there will be a new plethora of artwork, stories, and music waiting for you. 

Even after FA opens it will take a day or two for artists to upload their works. 

Give FA the time it needs to get back up, and just wait for the day after to actually do your browsing *shrugs*.


----------



## Bladewing (Aug 4, 2008)

Monday is NOT over yet by server time guys! Get a grip. It's 4:54pm EST (server time) that means there's 7 hours and 7 minutes. THEN you can cry over it.

It'll be back when it's back. Go read a book or play a game or something. (Goes to play Splinter Cell)


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

darkwraith said:


> Maybe they've been secretly captured and are being tickled this very moment unable to continue working. *grins*


If only...


----------



## FriskyWoods (Aug 4, 2008)

This whole situation reminds me of a comic I recently read...

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/


----------



## Flatrabbit (Aug 4, 2008)

Seven hours to go.


----------



## PurpleDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

Seven hours till what? I don't expect anything anymore except another excuse.


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I suppose I can release one admin to finish working. *unties one still tickling the others*


----------



## Flatrabbit (Aug 4, 2008)

PurpleDragon said:


> Seven hours till what? I don't expect anything anymore except another excuse.


 
 Till another deadline comes and goes and I start thinking about why I donated any money at all. I could have been dicked around like this for free.


----------



## bane233 (Aug 4, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> This should help the noobs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOSU4dEs6Lo


omg thats so dang funny!!!!!


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 4, 2008)

Alright I let one admin go *unties one to finish working while still keeping the others* lol


----------



## Alexander_defender_of_man (Aug 4, 2008)

Go mods, I believe in you . just to try and stifle the negativity. woot you can do it


----------



## Mazz (Aug 4, 2008)

WHY IS MY FA NOT BACK YET?!!!!!eleventyone!!!

*has aneurysm*


----------



## Flatrabbit (Aug 4, 2008)

Since everyone is all on edge mabye we can take the edge off by singing some camp fire songs. Anyone know "Michael row the boat ashore"?


----------



## STrRedWolf (Aug 4, 2008)

5:20pm EST, once again... you know the drill.


----------



## nemoralis (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm . . . well, my personal thought (and opinion, what now?) is that the admins and various people working on the servers have jobs that keep them during the day. I doubt much work got done today on the code before afternoon, eastern time. They're probably working on it right now.

Which begs the question of why they've not at least said we're still on schedule (or not . . . I'd be okay with not, if it was a status update).


----------



## seadog-driftwood (Aug 4, 2008)

Flatrabbit said:


> Till another deadline comes and goes and I start thinking about why I donated any money at all. I could have been dicked around like this for free.



To quote Sparks, from their 2006 album "Hello Young Lovers": *"All I do is dick around, the sun goes up and the moon goes down, the leaves are green, the leaves are brown, and all I do is dick around."*

How many of us, who frequent FA, have these lines applied to, as we await the eventual return?

It'll certainly be welcome when it returns, but I, for one, can stand to wait for one more minute if it means that we get an update regarding what progress is being made.


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> What is the delay that is preventing the site from being up Now?


 

Giant atomic powered lice from Henifer Lopez has attacked the colo.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 4, 2008)

From Dave Hyena:
*
"Furaffinity will not be up tonight. Yak has been up for about 48 hours at this point, working on getting FA going, and absolutely needs some rest.

He's been working on rewriting the code that sends people messages. The notification sending subsystem has to be able to use the changed main tables of the database. We believe that it will probably be up by Tuesday, but if further issues come up, then we will have to update you then.

The discussion thread for this announcement is here:"*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showth...671#post535671


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=535670#post535670

No luck tonight.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 4, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=535670#post535670
> 
> No luck tonight.



Too Slow :grin:


----------



## seadog-driftwood (Aug 4, 2008)

As the Germans say, "_Also los_." So be it.


----------



## Geraden (Aug 4, 2008)

"Final," when used in "final deadline" here, has approximately the same meaning it does in "Final Fantasy."


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 4, 2008)

Fantasy goes well with "Patient Furry".  Also, it's an Oxymoron.


----------



## nemoralis (Aug 4, 2008)

Trying to think up something witty to say about Final Fantasy versus Fur Affinity, but it's just not happening. Bah.


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> Too Slow :grin:


 
I know you damn sexy wolf. You beat me by a less then a minute


----------



## Range (Aug 4, 2008)

My opinion is this, people need to quit bitching, and go find something else to do. There's FAP, DA, Youtube, Newgrounds, hell, if you need your porn that bad go to fchan. There's more to the internet than FA, and there's more to life than the internet. Go find something else to do.


----------



## Abyss666 (Aug 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> ...In other news, how's everyone going?
> 
> As for me I have a backache and I can't do anything, so I'm stuck here in this thread.





UnicornPrae said:


> There is something that is good for your lower back but I don't know you that well or if you would like it all. I won't say I am a good boy I am.



*Raises hand*

Ohhh, I've got a backache too.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 4, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> I know you damn sexy wolf. You beat me by a less then a minute



Sorry about that.....    The sexy part that is.


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> Sorry about that..... The sexy part that is.


 
Don't be sorry. You are as God sewed you


----------



## Shirazzi (Aug 4, 2008)

I've joined Myspace, Newgrounds, added a lot of subscriptions to Youtube, join True for Lesbians, have several Trans communities I'm a part of offline, and still haven't been able to keep myself as busy as I would have with FA.


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Can I kill myself yet? ... guess I'll just continue to wait patiently... >.>


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

ITS TUESDAY STILL NO FA!!!
argh I know what its like to work at IT sites, you got two guys f'n with the server xD sucks but life's a beach, dig it?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2008)

MadShroomer420 said:


> ITS TUESDAY STILL NO FA!!!
> argh I know what its like to work at IT sites, you got two guys f'n with the server xD sucks but life's a beach, dig it?


The current ETA is "sometime Tuesday...probably."  Check back in 12 hours.


----------



## Daddy Ducky BE (Aug 5, 2008)

MadShroomer420 said:


> Can I kill myself yet? ... guess I'll just continue to wait patiently... >.>



NOOOOOO! Your avatar is much too cute to die!


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sure yak will bring it online he needs his rest too let him sleep already.  Sheesh.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah. According to Dragoneer all is well and is just waiting yak to recover. God bless the boy's soul.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 5, 2008)

Tremaine said:


> I think of Bennie Hill music playing as various admins chase a server through a hall of doors.
> 
> (Not to say I don't appreciate what the admins are going through; oh, I do! But better to smile through it all, I say.)



More akin to Hichhiker's Guide, and a certain Chesterfield sofa...?

d.m.f.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 5, 2008)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:


> The only reason i'm anxious for the server to get back up is because a LOT of my music is hosted on there that was lost on my computer and it's the only place I can get it from...I hope it's all still there....



It is. Nothing has been lost.

d.m.f.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 5, 2008)

trekwolf said:


> Is it not obvious to everyone that when FA does comeback and all 3000+ artist upload @ once What might happen......



It'll handle 3000+ artists' worth of uploads- That's only 1/30th FA's active membership... 

d.m.f.


----------



## Abyss666 (Aug 5, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> It'll handle 3000+ artists' worth of uploads- That's only 1/30th FA's active membership...
> 
> d.m.f.



I'm curious, before the crash what was FA's total active membership? Was it really 90,000?


----------



## stevefarfan (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> My opinion is this, people need to quit bitching, and go find something else to do. There's FAP, DA, Youtube, Newgrounds, hell, if you need your porn that bad go to fchan. There's more to the internet than FA, and there's more to life than the internet. Go find something else to do.



This would make sense if it was just a day or maybe even half a month, but some of us artists make a living on our art, and FA has a great amount of furries in it.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2008)

Abyss666 said:


> I'm curious, before the crash what was FA's total active membership? Was it really 90,000?


As of the time of the crash, FA has over 150,000 registered accounts.  Now, some of those are banned or abandoned or otherwise inactive, and some are multiple accounts from the same user, but that's still a hell of a lot of furries.


----------



## Bluefire (Aug 5, 2008)

It's over 150,000!!!!!

Sorry, couldn't resist. XD


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Daddy Ducky BE said:


> NOOOOOO! Your avatar is much too cute to die!



hehe thanks  Yes Ms. Mole (featured in my avatar) is out side somewhere digging' up my garden  I moved two critical rocks that were blocking mole entrance and now she's in there aerating the soil for me  Eating all the earth worms...

But alas, I know Server trouble can really suck  My Internship last summer at a local (small) IT company (like 15 employees total including CEO and CFO) and they'd be working on server's all the time that went down. Course they had a bunch so... and this problem with the code makes it much more complicated (that was my job, for 3 months I messed with code to try and make it easier to update the site I was assigned to).

Good Luck! I whish I could help.. :grin::smile::-D


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

_IT'S OVER NINE HUNDRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!  _

Honestly, I'm surprised this thread hasn't been locked yet.  Then again, the same could be said about the other flamewar thread that's nearly as big....  -.-


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

ah! great I rubbed some pepper spray off my keyboard and now my forehead is burning! 
Really hard to get that stuff off once it solidifies...


----------



## McRoz (Aug 5, 2008)

MadShroomer420 said:


> ah! great I rubbed some pepper spray off my keyboard and now my forehead is burning!
> Really hard to get that stuff off once it solidifies...



Uh, why did you have pepper spray on your keyboard in the ifrst place?


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

McRoz said:


> Uh, why did you have pepper spray on your keyboard in the ifrst place?



Good question. We'll at my old house in the basement where I had it set up, I got buzzed one night off our good friend Alcohol, and sprayed a short 'test fire' in the basement towards the back door. It got everywhere and on everything since it was the 1lbs "Multiple Assailant" model --> http://www.bestsafetyapparel.com/streetwise-1-lb-pepper-spray.html

"Our one pound unit with firemaster top is designed to be used by police and other law enforcement agencies for crowd control. The safety prevents accidental discharge. Although designed for law enforcement, we also sell it to civilians. It can be placed behind the counter of a retail store or near the front door of a home and used on multiple attackers."


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> As of the time of the crash, FA has over 150,000 registered accounts.  Now, some of those are banned or abandoned or otherwise inactive, and some are multiple accounts from the same user, but that's still a hell of a lot of furries.



Yikes!  That's a lot of furries.


----------



## nemoralis (Aug 5, 2008)

MadShroomer420 said:


> Good question. We'll at my old house in the basement where I had it set up, I got buzzed one night off our good friend Alcohol, and sprayed a short 'test fire' in the basement towards the back door. It got everywhere and on everything since it was the 1lbs "Multiple Assailant" model --> http://www.bestsafetyapparel.com/streetwise-1-lb-pepper-spray.html
> 
> "Our one pound unit with firemaster top is designed to be used by police and other law enforcement agencies for crowd control. The safety prevents accidental discharge. Although designed for law enforcement, we also sell it to civilians. It can be placed behind the counter of a retail store or near the front door of a home and used on multiple attackers."



*Ahem* Should I even ask why you have a 1 lb. bottle of pepper spray designed for crowd control, and especially in a place you tend to get drunk in?


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 5, 2008)

Abyss666 said:


> I'm curious, before the crash what was FA's total active membership? Was it really 90,000?



I think Yak or Rhainor said something like 78,000 active members and nearly 150,000 total accounts. Yes, it really IS that much!

d.m.f.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 5, 2008)

McRoz said:


> Uh, why did you have pepper spray on your keyboard in the ifrst place?



He was fighting the trolls, spammers, flamers and hackers....with PEPPER SPRAY! 

d.m.f.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> I think Yak or Rhainor said something like 78,000 active members and nearly 150,000 total accounts. Yes, it really IS that much!



As of the time of the crash, FA has over 150,000 registered accounts.  Many of those are banned, abandoned, or otherwise inactive, and many more are multiple accounts of the same user, but that's still a _hell_ of a lotta furries.


----------



## Spotty_the_cheetah (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1424586/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1426229/
Favorites: 4294967295

FA is bit buggy


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 6, 2011)

Locking a 3-year-old thread necro'd by a quadposting spambot during off-times.
Dunno if you guys can see it, but, yea...


----------

